# The Grey Mist



## HolyMan (Feb 16, 2010)

The Grey Mist, it is like walking in a realm of fog. There is nothing but the grey all around, and some sort of light that comes from far below. The light helps, but even with your keen vision there is only the grey.

And then slowly shadows start to take form, the others are arriving. Here in this place everyone is safe there are no powers or ways to harm each other, here you can discuss and not worry about charms or other influences. You stand in a circle facing all the others, but their features, form, even size is hard to make out.

You stand and wait for The Forger to come. The only deity whom has the power and desire to make new worlds and realms from the chaotic mess that is the universe.

The wait is short to one as long lived as you.* "Whom are all of ye? To think to summon me."* comes a booming voice from all over. *"Nay, nevermind that,"* he continues.* "I know why ye all be here. It is a world ye wants, one made from the aspects of all of ye." *the voice pauses as if The Forger is thinking. Then continuing he says, *"Ye must discuss what it is ye truly want for I neither have the time or energy to watch ye godlings argue. Decide and when ye be ready then so shall I."*

With that the presence of The Forger is no longer about, but the others remain and you feel excited at the prospect of creating something new.

LINKS:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/271814-pantheon-grey-mist.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/271702-you-all-gods.html


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 16, 2010)

*The World so far...*

Pending: Here I will put all ideals for the world you wish built, and then want to have The Forger make.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 16, 2010)

Heliasillyel Nuevuyar - Goddess of the Sun

Heliasillyel's aspect in the Mist took form as she visualized her appearance to become a bright, shining, eighteen-rayed sun disk. Although her preferred mortal form was that of a Sun Elven female, the Goddess decided that she would do best to represent her essence and portfolio with her symbol.

For one such as her, the Forger seemed unrefined, but an Overdeity was not something even a God could trifle with, so Heliasillyel waited with a forced patience for the others to join. Her innate repulsion towards all darkness had awakened in this bleak, colorless world. "I never liked this place." the Goddess projected her voice as if she was still in her Sun Elven form.

While floating in the dim twilight of nothingness, Heliasillyel emanated a bright glow from her form, becoming a miniature alternative to a sun for this forsaken wasteland. Her playful and unpredictable nature had really enjoyed this opportunity for something new, but now the waiting was simply too much to bare. Her main aspect, which governed the Sun Elves in a crystal sphere somewhere or nowhere (It was hard to explain the relation between the mist and other dimensions), was now all but cut off from her current aspect. Heliasillyel decided that if there was one thing she hated more than being bored, was being bored and powerless. And being in the Mist.

Still, the promise of a new world was something fun enough to warrant an inconvenience, especially since there were not many things that were fun for the Goddess after almost eight thousand years of existence.


----------



## Rathan (Feb 16, 2010)

A flash of heated air flowed over the air where everyone had gathered, before them all stood an awe striking beauty of a 'woman' if you could call her that. Her form was curved and dipped in ALL the right places and all that covered her lava red flesh was the darkest of onyx black toga that wrapped around her like a flowing piece of expensive silk ever created. Her hair was only a slight shade lighter than her skin and flowed down her back wildly like a white hot flow of lava itself. Her eyes we of the darkest flows of lava themselves and moved and churned just like a bright pool of flowing heated liquid freely.

Lavaria turned her head from one to the other and with a flirtatious smirk to her lips she took in the visage of this smaller and bigger than she. She was no more taller than a normal human female however her appearance told a different story of her older than ancient form. She herself was a young 1240 or so in human years however she didn't look a day over 20. Over her shoulder rested a deep firey red bow with a quiver on at her side seemingly filled with the darkest of black arrows. 

Beofre long she listened to the elven woman speak and shook her head. "Try not being able to go back home. At least you have that option. she said with a half scowl...."Perhaps you should just go and do just that and leave this world to me.... I'm sure I can handle this on my own" Lavaria added with a wild and large charming smile on her dark red lips...


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 16, 2010)

Heliasillyel was amused at the show she had bore witness to. "Lavaria - always the extravagant one I see. Lacking male attention perhaps?" The Sun Goddess giggled with her feminine voice, but remained in the shape of her holy symbol, a bright sun disc with eighteen rays.


----------



## Rathan (Feb 16, 2010)

Lavaria shook her head softly as she looked over the rest of the ones here assembled... "None here are really my type to be honest" she said with a bit of a smirk.

"I'm not here to procreate, I'm here to create a little piece of my plane here so I may live in peace... happy and content in a churning wasteland of fire and lava...." Lavaria added with a small smile of innocence...


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 17, 2010)

Out of thin air two blades pierce through the fog and begin to move in oppostie directions: one going up the other one going down. Out of the newly opened gash in reality a creature floates through the hole before it corrected itself and was sealed. Duretep began to mutter to himself as he noticed the two female gods in harsh debate causing him to pause. He raised one of his blades up to his ear and then shook his head vigoursly in agreement. "Now, Now, ladies...home is where the heart is, or would it be hearth in this matter of situation and...oh..what is that word...company, yes company." He says as he pauses for a second and then begins to laugh so hard that it soon turns into a choking cough "But the fun is about to being because the leading man has arrived, I am sorry for my... umm... uhh.. tardiness, is that the word, yes, yes, yes it is. I would have gotten here far sooner but..." Duretep pauses and looks around while his mad eyes look out in every direction "no one is here... WHY IS NO ONE HERE!!!!!" Duretep screams causing echos of voices that weren't his echo through the mists but Duretep soon regains his composure "Oh, I apologize my only travelling companion that I have been with this entier time was a paranoid dagger and a quite dirk...or was it a contemplative knife and a talkative kris... but it makes no difference I am here in body or mind, I never really figured out which..." Duretep continues rambling the whole time there are whipsers that repeat everything he says after he says it.


----------



## Sunking (Feb 17, 2010)

Slowly as the mist roll around a figure is revealed to be standing not far away from the 3 other gods, if he had been here for the whole show or just arrived is impossible to determined. He certainly looks human but with a eerie feel, standing in gray robes staring out into the mist. 
With a voice the don't hear but feel inside of their heads he states "Patience my fellow enlightend ones, we must wait all have been called by not all have shown, other powers are nearing I feel" Not moving not looking at the other he continues to stare out into the mist.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 17, 2010)

Heliasillyel observed the other deities and measured their capacity. Omnipotence meant she had heard of them in some part of the multiverse or other, but actually meeting them still presented an interesting opportunity. To the young Goddess of fire, the Elven Deity answered with a cheerful tone: "I do like fire - It is the source of my light! But too much fire burns beauty away, and there must be beauty and passion for this world not to be utterly boring. If you promise to play nice and not try to incinerate the new toy we all make, maybe with the help of the others here we can send you home to your own dimension and plane. Once we get settled with some power of course." the Sun Goddess sighed at that last part. Lavaria was a selfish bitch, but that still meant that at the very least she cared for herself, which was what Heliasillyel was relying on.

Duretepp was rambling on, and Heliasillyel decided to indulge the goat man on a whim. "The dirk - It is plotting against you. Why else would it remain silent?" the Goddess said with a serious tone.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 17, 2010)

The mists part once again and yet another beauty steps out of it.  Or rather, she _would_ be beautiful if not for the alieness of her form.  Most noticeable are the two pairs of spider-like legs that sprout from the sides of her torso in addition to a more human pair.  One pair of spidery legs raise up into the air and almost seem to stroke the air as if tasting the mist.  Her arms and fingers are long and jointed in odd places.  Her large black eyes glinting with Heliasillyel's reflected light coldly appraise the others gathered and three smaller human-like eyes in the cheekbones beneath each larger eye blink slowly, stare, or gaze into some unseen distance.  She wears no clothing whatsoever and it is quite apparent that she is gravid.  Her right hand holds a spindle and rests on her bulging belly; the left holds a spear-like distaff that seems to be made of black iron.

All eight of Ubariya's eyes turn to gaze at the radiant symbol that is Heliasillyel but she remains silent.


----------



## Rathan (Feb 17, 2010)

Lavaria smirked at Heliasillyel as she circled the lots of them thus far how had gathered. One might noted if paying close attention a flicked of course flame would crawl up her body only to dissipate a moment later as if it dove beneath her perfect ruby skin. "I do happen to like a challenge sun elf, I really do, however playing 'nice' is not my fortay. I can... 'get along'... until this world is made and I've settled into my realm there, after that if you enter my realm I no longer will play 'nice'. You stick to warming the new baby from the outside in, and I'll churn its insides with chaos and fire." the fire goddess said so matter of fact in nature that there is no way she was not completely serious.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 17, 2010)

Heliasillyel laughed at Lavaria's outburst. She was too predictable - no more divine than a regular mortal with some fire slapped on top. "You have transcended mortality but not the manners of mortal beings. However, educating Godlings is very tedious work... And I don't like tedious work. So I'll leave you to your anger. Be careful with the divine smiting however, least you bite off more than you can chew." Heliasillyel's form slowly grew brighter, and was now luminous with white light.

She floated around, stopping before Ubariya's unblinking gaze. "The Weaver Uncaring, now this is getting interesting. I am surprised you would leave the Black Chasm to come play with the rest of us."

The deity floats back to her pre-assigned spot and addresses the gray robed "man" with a hint of reverence in her ringing voice. "Sirion, wise and calm, just as the stories portray you. You were mortal once, yes? What made you come to this forsaken place? Sure you have not grown bored with Godhood already."


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 17, 2010)

Eight eyes blink in the brightness of the sun goddess.  "Surprised?  I am much concerned with momentous births, Your Brightness."  One spidery leg curls around to gently rub her large belly.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 17, 2010)

Myth and Legend said:


> Duretepp was rambling on, and Heliasillyel decided to indulge the goat man on a whim. "The dirk - It is plotting against you. Why else would it remain silent?" the Goddess said with a serious tone.




Duretep raises to his full height and he gazes straight at the glowing godess. There was something different about him at that moment. "Do you think me slow? The words you speak are done to quickly and without and understanding of the chain of events that will ripple out from this, these sort of actions will only lead to doom for you." Duretep responds in a cold tone that shows no caring for anything, it rings with a persistent malevolence that is shown to all things "I know the natures of my blades for they are the pieces of my shattered mind, they would be nothing without me. Next time may you chose a course of action that allows for greater effect." Duretep finishes and then the cold focus that was taken on fades away and his mad grin curls across his face again.

Duretep quickly focuses on to the newcomer, and he recognizes him the moment he lays eyes on him. "Why hello, I do we have had the opprotunity to speak before, Sirion, and what a conversatino it was" Duretep says to the newcomer as he beings to circle him in the way a shark circles prey "you always seem to be a thorn in my side, and it's just because you favore the boring, and may I say, unoriginal stand points on order. Now then I do not want to fight you because...because... well I have my reasons and also the fact is you need me." Duretep pauses his circling in realization of the fact that he has just stumbled on to, "Without me you can not exist to your fullest, and I am the same for you. So with this in mind I don't want to set the world on fire, just lightly toast it. With this in mind do we have a deal to work together, my friend, buddy old pal of mine?" Duretep says as he puts out his bony and emactiated hand towards Sirion.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 17, 2010)

Heliasillyel noted the moment of cold clarity in Duretepp's words - he was not as mad as she had thought. The Sun Goddess ignored the Lost Prophet for now, as his demeanor was much too foul for her at the moment, and focused on the spidery form of Ubariya. 

"I had thought you more concerned with life and death, with an emphasis on the latter. But that is besides the point, since the souls of my own followers are well tended for, your work does not interfere with my view for this new world. I welcome your presence - we girls should stick together. 

As she said that, Heliasillyel took on her regular form. She was now a radiant Sun Elven female, visibly young but somehow ageless. Her blond wavy hair flowed freely around her head like a halo, the yellow locks moving in slow motion as if stirred by a light breeze. The Goddess was dressed in a white linen robe with a golden belt tightening her waist, the buckle representing the eighteen rayed sun disc. Her skin was dark - the colour of copper, and her golden eyes emanated a yellow light. 

"Since dear Lavaria has made it clear she intends to be hostile, I ask what you think of the future?"


----------



## Sunking (Feb 18, 2010)

Myth and Legend said:


> The deity floats back to her pre-assigned spot and addresses the gray robed "man" with a hint of reverence in her ringing voice. "Sirion, wise and calm, just as the stories portray you. You were mortal once, yes? What made you come to this forsaken place? Sure you have not grown bored with Godhood already."




Very slowly Sirion looks up and makes eye contact with Heliasillyel a tiny smile shortly shows and with a shine in his eyes he says “yes I was born a mortal and off course I have not grown bored, I’m here for the challenge to grow with this new world and to know myself even better I do not believe that the drive for perfection ended with godhood it was only the next step in my evolution to perfection” speaking slowly and listening to his own voice as if it something he haven’t heard in a long time. 



Frozen Messiah said:


> Duretep quickly focuses on to the newcomer, and he recognizes him the moment he lays eyes on him. "Why hello, I do we have had the opprotunity to speak before, Sirion, and what a conversatino it was" Duretep says to the newcomer as he beings to circle him in the way a shark circles prey "you always seem to be a thorn in my side, and it's just because you favore the boring, and may I say, unoriginal stand points on order. Now then I do not want to fight you because...because... well I have my reasons and also the fact is you need me." Duretep pauses his circling in realization of the fact that he has just stumbled on to, "Without me you can not exist to your fullest, and I am the same for you. So with this in mind I don't want to set the world on fire, just lightly toast it. With this in mind do we have a deal to work together, my friend, buddy old pal of mine?" Duretep says as he puts out his bony and emactiated hand towards Sirion.




Sirion Turns his head and looks at Duretep wondering for a moment before saying “I do not belive that we have met, what you remember must be fragments of what might become, but even dow you se us as adversaries in the future I will give you my hand in good faith” Sirion shakes hands with Duretep, throws a long look out into the mist before continuing “Yet you are wrong to think one existence can’t be without another, for in the end the greatest challenge comes from within and the greatest rewards exist there to, but before you can begin to contemplate the greater purpose you must find you center of calm, I se some tragedy have befell you and if or when you are ready I will help you heal you mind so you to can continue down the road of enlightenment” Sirion walks a few steps towards Lavaria gives her a smal bow before walking over to Ubariya taking her hand and kisses it if she allows, then he turn around and walks back to the border of the mist, slowly looking from one god to another, until finally he speaks “Duratep said I needed him which I finds to be untrue but This world needs us all to be whole and to evolve, to begin the journey that will take forever yet only a instance so I say lets begin the creation by discussing what we need” with those words Sirion stands waiting


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 18, 2010)

"Not exsist without the other,haha...HaHa...HAHAHA," Duretep begins cackling madly at what Sirion had said then he voice shrinks into a whisper, "continue to think that my friend it worries me not that you disagree, you merely prove my point."

After Sirion moves on to the shinning goddess and the flaming one Duretep moves over to the side of Ubariya. "Don't you find him boring, Weaver Uncaring, we understand that after all of his boasting he will fade away. That is what we as gods who are segregated from much of the world see the difference, time means little beause all things crumble if given enough time." Duretep says in a coldly calm voice as he looks at Sirion. "They cannot begin to understand our ways, and how neccesary they are to this new world, my madness and your death. I have studied you and I am glad that we can meet, but I am confused may you indulge my curiosity of why you have tired of your Black Chasm?" Duretep askes Ubariya while never taking his eyes off of Sirion, eyeing him as a wolf would eye a sheep. Duretep also understand that this is no sheep he is working with but a god that may cause him problems due, at this point he will do nothing but show his hand and start putting aces up his sleeve.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 18, 2010)

As Sirion pronounces his last words, the mist begins to curl and congregate, the small particles attracting each other. A solid form makes out of the consolidated mist. A sphere, growing. And Growing. And Growing. The sphere becomes as big as a dragon. On its surface, the mist draws lakes, trees, plants, mountains, hills, grasslands, forests... All this in the grey color of the mist.

*"We have arrived."* a hollow voices echoes from the giant sphere. *"We are here to spread. We are here to spawn. We are here to create and new world, and cover it in evergreen"*


----------



## Roman (Feb 18, 2010)

At an indeterminate point of time, dust in one section of the Gray begins to accumulate. Upon closer inspection, it appears rusty and starts to rise and assemble into an identifiable shape of a rusty pendulum attached to some sort of rusty mechanism. The rusty material then begins to turn into a shiny metal and grows ever more compact, imperfections of texture giving way to a smooth surface. The pendulum then jerks to one side and settles into a smooth swinging movement. Thus an ancient clock is re-assembled and made new. 

The hands on the machine move rapidly until they all reach the top and then... Gong, Gong, Gong...! the clock announces. Greetings! a voice bellows from the clock, I thought you might like it if I assumed a familiar form!  

Chrextes moves his mechanical incarnation seemlessly to a location right next to the rest of the godlings. 

We have much to discuss.  Chrextes' voice is calm and serious and he listens to what the godling group will say, is saying and has said. 

Upon hearing Lavaria speak, however, his occassional mischievous nature shows: 



Rathan said:


> "None here are really my type to be honest"




Oh? Chrextes inflects his voice with amusement. Well, perhaps none here are hot enough! he cannot resist the pun. 

Returning back to seriousness, he does not pass time and speaks simultaneously, Worry not fiery one! We shall make a portion of this world your new abode. However, I think we may need to enclose your portion in a protective layer of solid crust, so that your fires do not destroy the other parts of the world.  

The clock creaks a little and a smaller clock arises from the top of the large one and immediatelly initiates emitting ticking noises. Chrextes then announces, It is 12 aeons to creation! How fast the clock will tick and how quickly the aeons will pass depends solely on us! 

So... how shall we structure our new world? I submit that it needs direction, a dimension of change... it needs time! He then continues, Lavaria is looking for a new home, so her worldly realm needs to be concentrated and contiguous so as to fulfill that function. How about the rest of you? How would you like to structure your contributions?  Do you, Heliasillyel, wish for a diffuse influence everywhere, or a concentrated influence like Lavaria's? And you Durentep? Will you make all creatures dream some of the time, or would you prefer to have a land or race of dreamers where or for whom dreaming is a constant occupation? How does her spidery eminence imagine her worldly dominion? And what of Sirion? Will his catalogue knowledge of the world's creatures or let them be inspired by his vast intellect?

Chrextes then concludes his monologue, for the moment, to give the rest of the cast a chance to react.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 18, 2010)

*"Words are meaningless. The seed of the new world has to be planted before we can take a branch of us, and you can take other branches as well. Let the sprout grow and becomes an oak, before deciding how many shacks you will make out of it." * echoes the voice of millions of souls thought one alone


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 18, 2010)

"I birth life and I extinguish it, Heliasillyel, yet that is not the whole of the Weaver.  Have you never considered what heights or depths those soul-eggs of yours might achieve if allowed to continue their journey without being collected into the confines of your realm?  Or do you perhaps fear to allow that?"  Ubariya changes the subject with a slight tilting of her head.  "Do you seek to make alliance?  Is not the Lady of Lava woman, too?  You, Heliasillyel, and Lavaria are two sides of the same hand.  Should I kiss the palm and spurn its back?"

Ubariya laughs, though not unkindly, when Sirion takes her hand and kisses it.  She even seems somewhat pleased by it.  "The future will be, at the least, interesting."

Ubariya sobers when Duretep joins her.  "I am more than Death, my lord Duretep.  Are you more than Madness?"  She lets the question hang a moment before answering the question Duretep has asked her concerning her reasons for leaving the Black Chasm.  "The soul-eggs of my realm are... constrained.  The strands of their lives are weakened.  They need challenges to grow that the Black Chasm cannot provide.  I hope they find it in this new world.  Though I don't think I can wait 12 aeons to birth them."

After Chrextes and the One and the Many have their say Ubariya thinks over Chrextes' questions.  "I require mortal forms for my soul-eggs to be born into and challenges to encourage their growth.  And a place of broken mountains, tall and perilous but riddled with caverns, where those devoted to me can walk knowing that I am only a step away from them."  She stills, waiting to hear what the others have to suggest.


----------



## Rathan (Feb 18, 2010)

Lavaria smirked softly slightly amused at Chrextes' little play on words "Precisely..." the fire goddess said simply as she moved away from the squawking woman to her side... quickly she grew tired of her reactive opinions. Not everything required a response.. one would think after thousands of years of hearing ones own voice would grow tiresome if continuously talking Lavaria wondered as she lips again curled into a bit of a bemused smile at her own inner monologue.

Lavaria looked past the 'sun' goddess once more to the tree like mass speaking in metaphor and rolled her firey hued eyes softly. He was right in some ways mind you but his methods to a fire queen were madness. "Life only exists when it escapes the call of chaos and forms it's own equation that the churning fury is no longer able to manipulate. This new world needs to see the power of heat and fire before it can flourish with your mortal sustaining tree references." Lavaria uttered truthfully knowing her theories were sound and true. Fire and heat were needed as the backbone of a new world and she was here to show them her powers were up to the task....


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 18, 2010)

"If I were to know than I would fall from my seat at the throne of madness in Skelsdebrast. I see wisdom in your words an I hope that we may be able to find counsel amongst each other..." Duretep shivers all the way up his body and a he returns to the manic "but I must be off, for you see they are coming to take me away,ha ha, oh they are coming to take me away, ho ho he he, to the funny farm..." Duretep begins singing and then he notices the massive pendulum. "Well, well, well, tick tock it's grandfather clock. I have been away from your realm for quite a while, or was it a small amount of time... it's so difficult to time the time you spend away from time without time to time that time, I think..." Duretep pauses after what he had said listening to Chrextes "I beileve that you have a screw loose, a dream is a dream because it isn't real to some but it is real to others, if someone were to live in dreams what would they dream of? would they dream of reality of the walking through a star, or would they dream of nothing making them empty shells of a creature, I myself would dream of eating celery while watching one of my eyes look at the other. My way is to spread, like toast on butter...scratch that reverse it and print it.I will think on your question and will get back to you on that."


"After Duretep spoke, Lavaria spoke of her nature and how it is the "backbone of a new world", this in it's self did not bother him he understood the truth in that matter but when she spoke of chaos that is what made him react." Duretep narrates out loud as he turns towards the Lavaria ""You know nothing of chaos my dear child, because nothing escapes the call of chaos. When you believe that you have you have merely made either chaos itself or more things to create chaos. I havbe had aeons to contemplate these things, do not anger at this few people understand chaos because to understand is ordered which you can not do about chaos." Duretep says to to the fire godess nowing that it will offend but understanding that he must teach her the ways of chaos. Both of his blades concurred on this point, the end" Duretep finishes and floats there motionless, as if he had gone comatose after his narration.


----------



## Rathan (Feb 18, 2010)

Lavaria waved off the 'mans' insanity driven rant softly with one delicate hand. "Bah.. what do you know for sure.. you're stark raving mad! The chaos has overwhelmed you in such a manner that not even you have a grasp on what is fact or fiction. Lavaria uttered softly. "That is the true nature of chaos, it itself doesn't even know what grasp it has on things. The nature of chaos is not to create or destroy but to oppose and it does simply that. Where there is life, it is death. Where death reigns, it brings life. It exists purely for the purpose of throwing a proverbial wrench into EVERY situation even our superior minds can fathom. Lavaria added as she herself was all too aware of Chaos' compete randomness and unpredictability.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 18, 2010)

Heliasillyel smiled, the other deities seemed to be as narrow minded as she had expected. "Mistress Ubariya, another time perhaps we can discuss the morality of our choices regarding the souls we reign over. Lavaria and I are no more alike than you are to Toril's Llolth, but you will come to your own conclusion in time I am sure."

The goddess stretched her arms, or at least, projected such an image towards the others. Some mortal habits were fun just for their own sake.

"Ah, The one and the Many, yet another ascended being. You at least, cherish life and your mission will need my help. After all, how can vegetation prosper without sunlight? Tell me, where do you stand on butterflies? - Heliasillyel leaned forward, looking at the huge image the God had presented himself as. - I simply love butterflies, and I have every kind imaginable back in Solarianderryel."

When the other Deities began discussing the finer points of Chaos, the Sun Deity could not help herself but prance around, chanting and laughing. "Chaos, chaos, chaos! You all seem to love it! - she giggled and clapped her hands with excitement. - I like new beginnings and unpredictability, as there is nothing more boring than a planned future and no adventure on the horizon. Chaos, in it's essence, is freedom. It transcends laws and boundaries, that is it's greatest aspect."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 18, 2010)

*“We are not a being, we are all beings.”* Replied the planet miniature * “The sunlight lady is right to assume such. Only a handful of us does not need the energy of the glowing orb. We are butterflies, we are many other creatures. We’ll be glad to become more butterflies, if you allow them to join us. We’ll provide food to everyone, to everything. Every living thing will eat us, and at the end, they will all be us. We will provide shelter to everyone. At the end, every living thing will be under our protection. We’ll supply tools to the enlightened ones. And so they will be further bonded to us. We’ll be the grass they step on, the trees they climb on, the fruits they eat, and that their cattle will eat; we will be the wood of their bows, the hilt of their swords, the wind on their hair, their diseases, their cure. We will cover the earth over the realms of fire, where the rivers are made of molten rock, and the castle of the queen of the blaze arouse like a termite nest, over her domains. We will grow even among the arid and sterile rocks of the rocky homeland of the Weaver of Souls, up to even the lair of the spider queen we will crawl, in the tinniest crack, in the moist caverns we will spawn. Our elders will live eons, and will see the work of the father of time, from the beginning, to the end of the world.Chaos and Order are meaningless to us, for we are both, in perfect armony.” * The planet’s voices echoes again, in a long monologue. * “That should cover your questions Master of Clocks” *


----------



## Rathan (Feb 18, 2010)

"Oh Please Plant Lord." Lavaria said to The One and the Many. I am made of the the PURE essence of which her globe of powerful energies are derived from. Now before this posturing gets much further off course I TRIED to bring the world creation discussion to a point by offering a world first doused in primordial fire and heat. Who else brings what to the 'table' here?" the lava queen asks as her bright red hair flutters around her showing her evident annoyance towards some gathered here before her.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 18, 2010)

*"Fire is nothing if it has no substance to heat. We offer you Earth and Rock, for you to molt and shape, as we also rule over the soil and the rock, the ground and the bottom sediments. We draw our life from it as well as from the rays of light, and it is true that you are made of the mere essence of fire, but again, you are true to state you are too hot for us." * replies the hive-minded deity. *"After your part is done, we will claim the surface and the cooled lanes of earth, and shape the soil and the gentle hills, the rivers and the lakes, and there we shall strive, for eternity, and all those who live from us, will do as well."*

_OOC: Listening Coldplay "Clocks" as you write as a god is a powerful experience._


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 18, 2010)

Duretep comes out of his trance as if a jolt of energy coursed through his spine. He floats over to the pendulum and turns his head to the side as he looks at the construct and curls up slightly as if afraid of it. "Could I please have a city, a city with a castle? Can this city be filled with many wonderful things? Like the things from dreams" Duretep askes in the voice of an innocent child "Maybe, maybe, maybe it could be a city of dreams where people could come and in and live a dream and dream things can be real, could you do it, could you do it, pleeeeeeeeeease. That is what I would like sir, thank you for listening." Duretep pleads with the mechanical god as he holds his kurkris close to his chest as a child would hold a teddy bear, "That is what I would like sir,I don't know if I am done but thank you for listening."

Duretep then turns around and watches the One and the Many. As he watches he regains his usual mad composure and studies the One and the Many, confusion and anger course across his face. "Where is the flaw, there is no flaw, he is everything in the world and he speaks true when he says that. It has to be there, what do you think?" Duretep mutters to himslef as he stares at the One and the Many as he pulls both of his daggers up to his ears. "My Lord, he is everything this is true but the fact that he is everything is his weakness..." Zhubkim says in a whispered tone that is only heard by Duretep, "He will either grow protective of his children or grow complacent with his place in the world..." Tunbuntbur continues in a deep rumbling tone exactly where Zhubkim had finished, "All you must be is patient, something that you are capable of." That brings a smile to Durtep's face and many plans to fly through his head.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 19, 2010)

*“Why is that you seek a flaw in us, Prophet of Insanity? Would you be so fool and mad as to pick an enemy on an entire planet? We warn you Mad One, would you chose to fight us, we will grow everywhere, and our roots will bore into the depths of your lair and into your minions. Our is not the way of conflict, but we know how to defend ourselves, and plants have no mercy.” *Offers the planetary god.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 19, 2010)

"Bicker and posture," says Ubariya with no small amount of scorn.  "Is that all you godlings know?  Are we not here to create something that none of us can do individually?  Yes?  Then, let us set aside our egos for the _briefest_ of instants and come to a consensus on what framework the Forger will lay for us.  _Then_ you can get back to flexing your muscles at each other like a pair of narcissistic mortals."  She smiles but there seems to be little joy in it.  "I have laid out the parameters that I would like to see within our world.  You, Mistress of the Blinding Sun, how would you like to shape our world?  Any you, Lord Who Lives Between the Tick and the Tock?  Your Bountiful Weedy-ness?"  She gazes at each of the deities gathered, beseeching them for their input on creation of their communal world.  "And please, no jibber-jabber of other worlds; let us create something that is _ours_, something that is _new_."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 19, 2010)

*"We have already stated what we want for us in the new planet. We wait eagerly to descend upon the new world."* replies the hive minded entity.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 20, 2010)

Heliasillyel nodded - nothing was meant to be taken seriously but this was indeed taking too long. The Forger was a moody being to be sure, the Sun Goddess though it best not to keep him waiting too long. "Well then, I want the world to be beautuiful, lush and bountiful. I want meadows and forests, streams and lakes, quiet desert dunes and dense jungles. Golden fields of wheat, ripe orchards and heavy vines, brimming with juice. I want the freshness of Spring, the warmth of Summer and the bounty of Autumn. I care about the face of the world - that, which will bask in my light, and would like my own domain high in a mountain plateau, where my followers will found their first city, once they arrive. And i want butterflies."

Heliasillyel spoke and waved her hands, projecting an image above her head of the pictures she was describing.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 20, 2010)

*"All that we can provide given the appropiate surface to spread" *Offers the planet god, in his proyected surface, much of what Heliasillyel asked for was already at sight.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 20, 2010)

"I apologize mightly my friend and coleague, I a not a diety who attacks first I merely want to have a plan set in place incase the need arises that in the future I may need to defend myself. I have made this misatke in my first life, I shall not do so again." Duretep says as he gives a low bow to the One and the Many "You may comfort yourself in the knowledge that my realm is that of the dreaming to attack a creature who has home turf advantage, and is the turf"


----------



## Rathan (Feb 20, 2010)

Lavaria crosses her arms and remains silent for now. Her contribution to this would be world in the form of fire and lava to build upon. Lavaria would be in her own element at her lonesome able to rule her realm with a firey fist and voice. She smiled as the rest postured on their own little 'temples' that would be the other ingredients to the new sphere which will be their new homes. Lavaria was showing them that she was not all bravado at all and is more than willing to step aside so others have their time in the spotlight if it meant that she got what SHE wanted in the process.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 20, 2010)

"Now many of you have grabbed your portion of the world and as a gesture of good faith you may choose where my city shall be, but the land of the dreams and imagination is mine, and mine alone. I will make a pact at this point due to a feeling of disturust that is being placed upon me. I, Duretep the Lost Prophet and all other titiles that I have been called by shall never enter your realms unless invited but the trade on your end is the fact that you can never enter my land of dreams unless invited." Duretep says once he has floated into the middle of the group of Gods and Godesses. After he finishes speaking about his offer he takes one of his blades and cuts from the tip of his middle finger to his wrist."Would anyone like to shake on that?" Duretep askes as he puts his hand out waiting for someone to accept his invitation with a huge twisted smile on his face.


----------



## Rathan (Feb 21, 2010)

Chuckled softly as her laughter echoed with power and charm as she extended a lithe and slim arm to the insane one. Flames licked from her fingertips and up her hand only to travel up her arm and beneath her jet black toga wrapping. 

"Agreed on my part however my followers here when we have them will have free roam where they wish. I will promise you I want nothing myself to do with your little dream land." Lavaria said softly...


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 21, 2010)

Rathan said:


> "Agreed on my part however my followers here when we have them will have free roam where they wish. I will promise you I want nothing myself to do with your little dream land." Lavaria said softly...




"So we have a first taker, so nice to see some one go out on a limb!" Duretep says loudly for everyoone to hear Duretep looks straight into the eyes of Lavarla and his eyes take on a much softer and innocent tone "Thank you, lady. You have mad me very happy now. Your a very nice lady, thank you." Duretep says as he slowly pulls his hand away from Lavaria's and then shakes his head and then he goes back to "normal". "Again the offer stands," Duretep says to all of the gods as he raises his still bleeding hand high into the air so his thick black blood sloely begins flowing down his arm, 
He looks over at Heliasilleyel "Now Shining Maiden, you want the best for your people and you want to keep them safe don't you, this is the best way."
Then looking over to Sirion "With that in mind why would the Keeper of Civilization not jump at the offer to keep it away from a being of chaos." 
Looking over to Ubariya "I have already spoken with you about the nature of our realms but if you wish to make certain than take my hand."
His gaze moves over to Chretex "You fall with me under the issue of realms, I believe. you would not want someone hampering with your realm, so shake and I will not ever have the opprotunity."
His eyes move to the swirling mass of life, the One and the Many, "You were the one who first showed distrust now take the measure that will make your premention not come to pass. With this handshake I show you that my word is a good one and that I maybe mad but I am no idiot."


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 21, 2010)

Ubariya stares blankly at the Lost Prophet.  Slowly, she takes the tip of the black spear she wields and draws it across her palm til blood wells.  She grasps Duretep's hand in her own.  "As the blood of Death and Madness mingle, I swear that I shall not enter the Realm of Dreams uninvited and hold you to respect my realm in kind."  When she withdraws her hand she licks the wound closed though her eyes never leave those of Duretep's until she is finished.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 21, 2010)

Heliasillyel was floating cross-legged, observing the weird ritual the goat-man had instigated. "Even though we are only in spirit form here, and are projecting this weird way of ensuing mutual trust, I prefer not to rely on the virtual mixing of blood between deities. Still, I dislike conflict - it obscures beauty and hampers joy. You Duretepp - the Goddess took on his arm and shook it briefly, before floating back to her position. - as well as the rest of you Gods have my word, that I will not venture in your realms and will not be the first to show aggression. I will readily defend my followers and lands however."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 21, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> Ubariya stares blankly at the Lost Prophet. Slowly, she takes the tip of the black spear she wields and draws it across her palm til blood wells. She grasps Duretep's hand in her own. "As the blood of Death and Madness mingle, I swear that I shall not enter the Realm of Dreams uninvited and hold you to respect my realm in kind." When she withdraws her hand she licks the wound closed though her eyes never leave those of Duretep's until she is finished.




"I shall respect your realm, your childern, and your being. I am glad that you have taken this opprotunity, Weaver Uncaring." Duretep says in his deep and contemplative tone while a pleased smile, that has none of the danger behind, it curls across his face as he matches the gaze of Ubariya. He then turns and accepts the hand of Heliasillyel but becomes confused and almost taken aback by her oath to all of the gods, for in this he did not intend for his gesture to be changed into.

"Now I must say there is joy that comes to me for you to take my hand Shining Goddess but the pact that I wish only only concerns me and not that of the other gods," Duretep says keeping her hand in his, in an almost caring way, "If you understand the the choice that you are making and what it will do for your future, than make it." Duretep doesn't release the hold waiting for Heliasillyel to make that move


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 21, 2010)

Ubariya laughs when Heliasillyel makes her oath.  "Truly, Sister?  The light of your sun will only shine on lands you claim?  Let me make a counter proposal, if you will.  Between us, let us divide the world in two.  You take half and bathe it in your light, and I take half to shroud in darkness.  After a period of time, we relinquish our half to the other."  Ubariya smiles.  "In this you fulfill your duty to bring new beginnings to lands touched by darkness and also have opportunity to renew them.  And, so that you are not totally powerless during the Shifting Realm of Night I offer you an eye with which you can pierce the darkness even from your blazing palace.  In return, though, I would request that mortals and objects standing between us reach out towards me with a shadow of their substance."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 21, 2010)

Heliasilylel sighed and nodded at the Lost Prophet "Yes, I understand that you attempted to secure your own safety and not ensure mutual understanding between the rest of us. However I stated my intentions pliantly, to you and to anyone else. - the Goddess pulled away from Duretepp's grip and eyed him with annoyance, and then cast her gaze over the other deities. - I hold no desires for domination and aggression, these are the aims of lesser minds. Should any of you desire peace and prosperity for your followers as well, you may trust in my support."


At Ubarya's words, Heliasillyel displayed a coy smile. "I applaud your eloquence, and of course, I will not be turning this world in to Solarianderryel. Eternal daylight and summer cannot be imposed on creatures that are born outside my domain. Hence your proposition is what i had in mind all along. Now... Where is the Forger?" the Sun Goddess looked around and produced light from her being, basking the nothingness around them as she gazed in to the mist.

[sblock]If Duretepp tries to continue holdiongHeliasillyel against her will i suppose we have to do either a grapple check (if we are indeed corporeal) or a will or int or cha check if we are using our minds only to project these images. (depends on HM) She will treat it as an act of hostility however.[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 21, 2010)

Myth and Legend said:


> Heliasilylel sighed and nodded at the Lost Prophet "Yes, I understand that you attempted to secure your own safety and not ensure mutual understanding between the rest of us. However I stated my intentions pliantly, to you and to anyone else. - the Goddess pulled away from Duretepp's grip and eyed him with annoyance, and then cast her gaze over the other deities. - I hold no desires for domination and aggression, these are the aims of lesser minds. Should any of you desire peace and prosperity for your followers as well, you may trust in my support."




"Very well than, as long as you understand the pact that you make," Duretep lets go of her hand the moment that she pulls away "for these things are not fleeting and holds large amount of signifigance in the way this world will turn. Now then any other takers in the binding of The Mad Seer to his city of dreams and land of imagination?" Holding out his hand for any of the other gods.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 21, 2010)

As Duretep turns to the other deities to see if they accept his proposal Ubariya continues her conversation with Heliasillyel.  "It pleases me that you accept this.  Shall we finish it?"  As she says this Ubariya closes all but one of her smaller more human-like eyes.  "Shine as you have always done in Solarianderryel and let me gaze upon your true brilliance."


----------



## Roman (Feb 21, 2010)

Chrextes listens to the godlings staking their claim to their realms in the future world with interest. 

Dream realm, lava realm, sun realm, realm of darkness and a realm of plants? So be it! But how shall we integrate them together?  

Mayhaps a ball of primordial molten stone covered with a skin of cool earth and life? Or Darkness and light reigning over different parts of the surface at different times?  Chrextes asks rhetorically before volunteering his desires. 

My requirement for the world is that it must have change as well as cycles of various levels and various predictibilities. I wish that objects in the sky should change in predictable patterns of various time-scales, but I also desire less regular cycles. The earth should shake and the water shall fall from the sky at irregular intervals! 

In return, I will give direction to the world and ensure that periodicities and cycles function as they should. Indeed, I propose these cycles as the integrating function to some of your realms as parts of the into the world as a whole. 

Watch! the time lord exclaims as the front of the clock opens revealing a complex mechanism of interlocking wheels, levers and chains.  See how everything integrates together to make a single whole? Well that is what I offer for this new world! But worry not, there will not be full predictability.  As if to confirm his words, the internal structure of the clock's mechanism changes, with the components becoming less than perfect. Suddenly, the wheels sometimes skip a turn, levers don't always click perfectly and the clock sometimes skips a beat and at other times goes slightly faster to illustrate the point. 

To make this especially salient, I would like to guarantee the pact between Ubariya and Heliasilylel about the periodicities of their realms, should they agree to it, of course. 

Turning the face of the clock to Durentep, he adds: 

Dreams can also be integrated seamlessly into the world through time. Perhaps the mind of sentient beings could spend a periodic portion of time in the realm of dreams.  

He then assumes the form of an hourglass of considerable size and projects his voice from it: So? What say you?


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 22, 2010)

The Sun Goddess smiled charmingly, her smooth tan lips curling in to a rose bud, as she approached Ubariya. Heliasillyel's wheat coloured hair was rustling ever so subtly, and her glowing golden eyes contrasting with her copper tanned skin. "I am starting to like you, Mother of the Unclaimed Souls. - the Goddess said with a beguiling voice, as she gently ran the tip of her finger over Ubariya's cheek. - then, it is settled. Let our realms be the two parts of a whole, forever changing, chasing and fulfilling each other."

The Smiling Maiden said those words with a pleased look on her face, and decided to fulfill the other Goddess's request. Heliasillyel's form grew translucent, and her body became as if woven from rays of sunshine, and from her being emanated bright yellow light, that reminded of a tranquil summer afternoon, or the rays shining trough the clouds as the rain had stopped.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 22, 2010)

Roman said:


> Turning the face of the clock to Durentep, he adds:
> 
> Dreams can also be integrated seamlessly into the world through time. Perhaps the mind of sentient beings could spend a periodic portion of time in the realm of dreams.
> 
> He then assumes the form of an hourglass of considerable size and projects his voice from it: So? What say you?




"My intetion was for this to be, I thank you for putting it into words. The mortal mind its to weak to survive my realm but I shall create...spaces,no... pockets of my realm where those who sleep may wander and change at their behest. All other travellers will have to go through a gate," At that moment he dips his finger in his own blood and begins drawing in mid air the gate that he wishes to have. The gate is massive black iron structure that has a wall of some silver fluid where the door should be, "I will make...no, I will find a guardian for this gate, until that point the realm of dreams will only astral travellers will be able to pass...it needs a name, name, name. Ah, Portcullis Chimeric, because I will not have just one guard but I will have three." At this Duretep pauses as if in admiration of his own brilliance "Yes, one for the astral, one for the physical and the last to punish those who have entered the realm of dreams unwanted."

Duretep than begins to rub his head as if he has a splitting pain in his head. "The first shall be a creature that I have contrived. Rygthdan, The Fractured, a massive creature with many tails and on each tail a face, an entity, all looking and judging those that pass." As he spoke the fog began to sculpt itself into the form of the creature he spoke of

[sblock=Rygthdan, The Fractured]



[/sblock]
After a small while he waved his hand through it dispursing it with his blooded hand. Duretep Then sighed heavily as if he a great amount of effort was taken on his part and looked over at the clock and raised his blooded hand "So do we have a deal or what?"


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 22, 2010)

Myth and Legend said:


> The Sun Goddess smiled charmingly, her smooth tan lips curling in to a rose bud, as she approached Ubariya. Heliasillyel's wheat coloured hair was rustling ever so subtly, and her glowing golden eyes contrasting with her copper tanned skin. "I am starting to like you, Mother of the Unclaimed Souls. - the Goddess said with a beguiling voice, as she gently ran the tip of her finger over Ubariya's cheek. - then, it is settled. Let our realms be the two parts of a whole, forever changing, chasing and fulfilling each other."
> 
> The Smiling Maiden said those words with a pleased look on her face, and decided to fulfill the other Goddess's request. Heliasillyel's form grew translucent, and her body became as if woven from rays of sunshine, and from her being emanated bright yellow light, that reminded of a tranquil summer afternoon, or the rays shining trough the clouds as the rain had stopped.




Ubariya gazes into the light of Heliasillyel's with seven eyes closed and one open.  At first she stands sure but it is not long before she begins to quiver.  Her eye fills with tears which begin to stream down her face and drip from her body.  It is clear that Ubariya's immortal flesh cannot withstand the strength of sun goddess' light as her eye turns from its normal color to milky white.  Ubariya flinches back and her hands quiver with the effort of not reaching up to cover her eye.  "Enough!"

As Heliasillyel dims her radiance enough that Ubariya can open her other eyes without danger of blindness the spider goddess firms her grip on the black spear.  With an awkward slash Ubariya uses the speartip to cut out her eye and a small portion of the surrounding flesh.  Blood runs down her face as she holds out her hand to Heliasillyel.  Sitting on her palm is the milky white eye looking much like a large pearl and glowing with the memory of Heliasillyel's light.  It blinks once then is still.  "The eye that I owe you, Sister.  Give it to the Forger to fix in the night sky and you will be able to see into the Realms of Night as I promised."

Not unaware of Chrextes declarations, Ubariya says to the Master of Time, "Change is but another challenge.  I accept your requirements and the direction you can give to our world."  She looks in some concern at Duretep and his imaginings but says nothing yet.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 22, 2010)

Heliasillyel observed Ubariya's sacrifice for the new world with a surprised face. The Sun Goddess resumed her moral form and carefully took the gift presented to her, and raised her golden eyed stare at the still bleeding Goddess. "I am sorry to have made you suffer so, even if pain is trivial to us as Gods. To show my appreciation for your gift and selfless act, I will dedicate the first song of this world to you."

With that, the Sun Goddess began singing with a high, smooth voice, that resembled the ringing of silver bells mixed with raindrops falling on crystal. She sang of love, sorrow, birth and death, she sang of shadow and light and of the weaver's wheel. She sang of eternity and mortality, of youth and old age, she sang until the words brimmed with emotion. This was _the first song_, and it was created in the Weaver's name.

[sblock]Perform: Sing 1d20+38=43[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Feb 22, 2010)

"Fine if we all are in a giving mood then I shall shower our world and beyond in fire to give life and substance to your light Heliasillyel. May I suggest you offer the dark one shade in your realm of light in case he'd like to visit, he was in fact kind enough to offer you an eye into his realm sun goddess? I will give you my life sustaining heat deep under the shambling ones rock, giving the rock freedom to move above my realm. All I ask is vented access to the world above to keep an eye on my minions and fissures for view into your strange world above my flames. I will keep my palace of pure flame hidden deep within the world so your peoples will not fear it and burn from it. But know this my... 'friends', those who step into my realm uninvited are in for an eternity of burning torment. Once you enter my fiery domain there will be NOT return unless I myself grant your leave. I do hope this is agreeable to everyone?" Lavaria states as she adds her little gifts and words of warning to the gathering of presents.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 22, 2010)

Ubariya starts to discount the pain and the wound when Heliasillyel begins to sing.  She stands and listens as the Shining One proves her skill in song honoring Ubariya.  By the end of it, Ubariya's eyes brim with tears and her face shows a mix of gratitude and... guilt?  "Thank you, Sister," she quietly says.

Whatever the others glimpse in that moment Ubariya turns to listen to Lavaria and the cold emotionless Weaver is again present.  "Whenever a creature or thing stands between Heliasillyel and myself, even as they face the Smiling Maiden and embrace her light, there will be a shadow that points towards me.  No matter how miniscule, it is enough for me and I need no further gift of shade."  Ubariya laughs.  "Besides, I am not such a beauty that the Shining One would want my presence in her realm often or for long.  Now, as for _your_ gifts and conditions, Lavaria; I accept your terms."  She graces the goddess of the fires of the earth with a humorless smile.  "And I was beginning to wonder if you would allow yourself to be maneuvered into an earthen cage of the One and Many's crafting.  It pleases me to find that you are not so easily trapped."


----------



## Sunking (Feb 22, 2010)

Sirion takes some of the mist in each of his hands and forms it into echo of what been requested of the new world
[sblock=Echo of the mist]



Rathan said:


> shook her head softly as she looked over the rest of the ones here assembled... "None here are really my type to be honest" she said with a bit of a smirk.
> 
> "I'm not here to procreate, I'm here to create a little piece of my plane here so I may live in peace... happy and content in a churning wasteland of fire and lava...." Lavaria added with a small smile of innocence...






GlassEye said:


> "I birth life and I extinguish it, Heliasillyel, yet that is not the whole of the Weaver. Have you never considered what heights or depths those soul-eggs of yours might achieve if allowed to continue their journey without being collected into the confines of your realm? Or do you perhaps fear to allow that?" Ubariya changes the subject with a slight tilting of her head. "Do you seek to make alliance? Is not the Lady of Lava woman, too? You, Heliasillyel, and Lavaria are two sides of the same hand. Should I kiss the palm and spurn its back?"
> 
> Ubariya laughs, though not unkindly, when Sirion takes her hand and kisses it. She even seems somewhat pleased by it. "The future will be, at the least, interesting."
> 
> ...





Voda Vosa said:


> *"Fire is nothing if it has no substance to heat. We offer you Earth and Rock, for you to molt and shape, as we also rule over the soil and the rock, the ground and the bottom sediments. We draw our life from it as well as from the rays of light, and it is true that you are made of the mere essence of fire, but again, you are true to state you are too hot for us." *replies the hive-minded deity. *"After your part is done, we will claim the surface and the cooled lanes of earth, and shape the soil and the gentle hills, the rivers and the lakes, and there we shall strive, for eternity, and all those who live from us, will do as well."*






Frozen Messiah said:


> Duretep comes out of his trance as if a jolt of energy coursed through his spine. He floats over to the pendulum and turns his head to the side as he looks at the construct and curls up slightly as if afraid of it.






Frozen Messiah said:


> "Could I please have a city, a city with a castle? Can this city be filled with many wonderful things? Like the things from dreams" Duretep askes in the voice of an innocent child "Maybe, maybe, maybe it could be a city of dreams where people could come and in and live a dream and dream things can be real, could you do it, could you do it, pleeeeeeeeeease. That is what I would like sir, thank you for listening." Duretep pleads with the mechanical god as he holds his kurkris close to his chest as a child would hold a teddy bear, "That is what I would like sir,I don't know if I am done but thank you for listening."
> Duretep then turns around and watches the One and the Many. As he watches he regains his usual mad composure and studies the One and the Many, confusion and anger course across his face. "Where is the flaw, there is no flaw, he is everything in the world and he speaks true when he says that. It has to be there, what do you think?" Duretep mutters to himslef as he stares at the One and the Many as he pulls both of his daggers up to his ears. "My Lord, he is everything this is true but the fact that he is everything is his weakness..." Zhubkim says in a whispered tone that is only heard by Duretep, "He will either grow protective of his children or grow complacent with his place in the world..." Tunbuntbur continues in a deep rumbling tone exactly where Zhubkim had finished, "All you must be is patient, something that you are capable of." That brings a smile to Durtep's face and many plans to fly through his head.







Myth and Legend said:


> Heliasillyel nodded - nothing was meant to be taken seriously but this was indeed taking too long. The Forger was a moody being to be sure, the Sun Goddess though it best not to keep him waiting too long.






Myth and Legend said:


> "Well then, I want the world to be beautuiful, lush and bountiful. I want meadows and forests, streams and lakes, quiet desert dunes and dense jungles. Golden fields of wheat, ripe orchards and heavy vines, brimming with juice. I want the freshness of Spring, the warmth of Summer and the bounty of Autumn. I care about the face of the world - that, which will bask in my light, and would like my own domain high in a mountain plateau, where my followers will found their first city, once they arrive. And i want butterflies."
> 
> Heliasillyel spoke and waved her hands, projecting an image above her head of the pictures she was describing.







GlassEye said:


> Ubariya laughs when Heliasillyel makes her oath.






GlassEye said:


> "Truly, Sister? The light of your sun will only shine on lands you claim? Let me make a counter proposal, if you will. Between us, let us divide the world in two. You take half and bathe it in your light, and I take half to shroud in darkness. After a period of time, we relinquish our half to the other." Ubariya smiles. "In this you fulfill your duty to bring new beginnings to lands touched by darkness and also have opportunity to renew them. And, so that you are not totally powerless during the Shifting Realm of Night I offer you an eye with which you can pierce the darkness even from your blazing palace. In return, though, I would request that mortals and objects standing between us reach out towards me with a shadow of their substance."







Roman said:


> Chrextes listens to the godlings staking their claim to their realms in the future world with interest.






Roman said:


> Dream realm, lava realm, sun realm, realm of darkness and a realm of plants? So be it! But how shall we integrate them together?
> 
> Mayhaps a ball of primordial molten stone covered with a skin of cool earth and life? Or Darkness and light reigning over different parts of the surface at different times? Chrextes asks rhetorically before volunteering his desires.
> 
> ...




[/sblock]
"So all have spoken and if no one disagrees this will be" Sirion takes more of the mist and forms a plate which is deep in the bottom he forms a realm of fire, heat and lava for Lavaria.
On the top of the plate he formed great mountains for Ubariya to chose a realm from.
The he forms water out of the mist and places it into great lakes and rivers both on top and also inside of the plate, all of this water slowly making its way down to realm of fire, were it is turned into mist and lifted up into the mountains thru great tubes so it can become rain and start the cycle again. 
He then forms a layer of air and puts it over the plate and in the top he puts Heliasilylels symbol, as he lets it go it slowly begins to travel around the plate lighting it up half the time and when traveling under the plate darkness rules, then he forms a white orb in the image of Ubariya's death eye and puts it in a orbit opposite of the sun.
Then he shapes caverns and tunnels inside of the plate, places were there can be air but also that fire and lava can travel up to the top of the plate.
With that done he steps back looking at the illusion standing thinking for a moment, the he forms a little world besides the plate evenly divided into a realm of wonder, splendor and dreams and a dark side were nightmare, fear and madness rule.
Sirion states "this world outside the world is the realm of Durentep were all mortals must go when they sleep" 

He then looks up at Durentep "my word of honor is given I will not enter your realm uninvited and know if you come to my realm with friendly intends it will never be closed to you or any of the gods"

Then he turns his attention back to the gathering: 
"So is this what we want of our world, I know I haven't created anything for the one and many or for life Heliasilylel requested but there is room for it and The many stated that was all he needed"
Looking around on the gods present he then states his requirements of the new world "to fully let this world be free and have a chance of evolution of its own, I ask that we make it so that no god of a status of lesser and up can walk the world, this is so that when we have learned our world to crawl, walk, talk and other basis for evolution we let it stand on its own, let it learn from its mistake because its part of every parents job to let the child free at some time.
Not saying we cant help thru avatars, followers and omens.
But we can only fully in all our might and glory step in if at least two thirds of the gods agree and only for the specific situation we agree on. 
this also requires of The one and many that the plants and life he creates is in his image but not part of him, that it is individuals and not a hive, his children not his clone"
Sirion pauses to let it all be thought over.
"If all can agree to all of this then only one thing needs be done before the Forger can be called and that is the naming of our new world, since it is a new beginning I suggest that the naming right is given to Heliasilylel"
Sirion then steps back and awaits the bickering and arguments about his own request.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 22, 2010)

Heliasillyel nodded with a smile, as she approached Ubariya and held her hand gently. "Indeed there will be shadow Sister, for the brightest light can only be appreciated if there are shades to produce contrast. I also owe you vision in my own domain, as you have already produced a window to your own."

As Sirion spoke, the Elven Goddess nodded with agreement, and floated over his illusion to have a better view. When he spoke of the forbidding of gods to walk among the mortals, she frowned. "This is not to my liking. I have always been one with my worshipers, dancing and singing in their festivals, talking and laughing and listening to their words. I cannot distance myself for long, such is not my nature. I propose that we can  each walk the world freely, but should we leave domains we must announce it to the others, here in the mist, or it will be treated as an act of subterfuge or aggression. - Heliasillyel paused and looked at the others, wandering what they really had in mind for this world. - That is not to say, that one may not choose to leave the world, as i have to shine over the earth, and Ubariya has to tend to her eggs, and all of us have duties of our own that require us to leave the mortal realm's direct touch. But should we choose to walk among our followers, we should have that power."


----------



## Sunking (Feb 22, 2010)

"You can still send your thoughts or your avartar to dance with your followers and your followers can always come to you when needet.
But to fully create we must allow it to live free and not have us running around evry time we have a wim" Sirion looks like he knew his suggestion woulden't be well resived but also looks like he aien't gonna back down on this  

OOC: as lesser gods we can take the salint divine ability: Avartar so it woulden't stop the fun.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 22, 2010)

Heliasillyel flicked her hand with annoyance and floated off, she really disliked the stubbornness and narrow mindedness of Lawful Deities. "The only difference between ourselves and an Avatar is power. But even an Avatar is more than any mortal can handle, and yet our own Avatars would be evenly matched between each other. So, what difference does that make for the world and it's inhabitants?"


----------



## Sunking (Feb 22, 2010)

"If it makes no more difference to you then power why do you disagre.
Personaly I find the self to be much more than the proxy" Looking deep into the eyes of the sun godess


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 22, 2010)

The Goddess of Light sighed and shook her head, displaying a very mortal like annoyance on her gorgeous, flawless face. "The difference is that I will not be able to spawn an Avatar until some time has passed and I have widened the link to my true self and subsequently regained a larger portion of my power. So until then i will be distanced and confined, and I do not enjoy confinement."


----------



## Sunking (Feb 22, 2010)

"Im sorry my lady, I may have not haven been detalid anof my suggestion was that no god of a status of lesser and up can walk the world and at that time you should have more than anof power" With that he bows to the godess for his failing


----------



## Rathan (Feb 22, 2010)

"I also have issue with not walking the world." The Fire Goddess said softly.. calmly. "The fire and lava will be of my own body and soul in this world. If it can walk the planet, then I feel I should it my true form as well. Mind you, I have no reason to do this often, but I would like to be able to if I can. Perhaps we can agree not to roam the earth in are true forms but that of our avatars for one, but also in the forms of our gifts. I in the form of lava, heat, and fire. I could appear in the essence of these to view the world above. Heliasillyel for example could visit in the form of her avatar as well and that of the suns rays of light and view her our world on the surface in that manner and so on and so forth for the rest of us. A pact is needed I believe for all of us stating we will not show our true selves to the mortal living forms of this world until they are good a ready to handle it. Agreed?" Lavaria said softly hoping her words certainly rang true to her fellow higher beings.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 22, 2010)

Myth and Legend said:


> "This is not to my liking. I have always been one with my worshipers, dancing and singing in their festivals, talking and laughing and listening to their words. I cannot distance myself for long, such is not my nature. I propose that we can each walk the world freely




"Well you have a problem and I have an answer, why not make it so that the gods can only manifest at certain times." Duretep says as he floats close to The Goddess of Light "I my self have been kept to my realm so I shall not participate in these actions but you may all choose a slice of time in which to travel your realm."

"I thank you for your cooperation" Duretep says as he swims around Sirion as he looks at the world. "Very nice, very nice indeed, all I need now is my realm on the waking world and we shall be done, and no need to worry it is merely a much easier place to have the gate. If the Portcullis Chimeric is within the city, and why not within my castle, it wil be much easier to keep what's in in and what's out out. And it would also allow for the more peaceful denzins of the realm of dreams to comingle with your...people. May I?" Duretep says as he grabs the plate away and let's one drop of his blood onto the land and then begins to rub his temples again, he let's go of the plate and it floats suspended by thought. As he rubs his head the blood begins to form walls and within it a castle raises up from the blood and begins to slowly turn, on top of the castle something like the gate he showed them before but the silvery liquid now contianed so it seemed to resemble the iris of an eye.

[sblock=Citadel Prophetic]




[/sblock]
"This is the physical part of my realm, The Metropolis Lucid, now it looks small on the outside but you may become surprised at the massive nature of the place, everything everyone can imagine is within the city, the hard part is finding it. The castle that is it's center piece will house my throne, he castle...no Citiadel...The Citadel Prophetic, will be my seat of power in my realm the jewel of the dreaming." Duretep finished and he passed it over to Sirion without a smirk or a smile but with a cold grace that came with a confidence madness born.


----------



## Theroc (Feb 23, 2010)

Suddenly, another being appeared in the mist.  His appearance would be as unexpected for himself as it would be for the others, as he was not aware of what had happened to himself just yet.  Clueless as he was, he frowned as he readied himself for a fight... as the being assembled before him, at least not all of them, appeared very friendly.  He drew his oversized blade, assuming a defensive posture as he readied himself to go down swinging.

"I'll be damned if I go down before bringing one of you with me!"

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry if the hostility is problematic for you, my concept for Torath is that he was literally banished by a group on his home plane without his knowledge, so his disappearance was not something he even comprehends.[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 23, 2010)

Heliasillyel raised an eyebrow and smirked slightly as her luscious Elven form swung by and around the newcomer. She was still annoyed with Sirion at some level, but the Sun Goddess was never one to harbor ill feelings for long. This interruption was a welcome change, and very interesting without doubt, both of which pleased the Sun Elf Goddess greatly. "You seem to be a fresh addition to the realm of Godhood. Let me be the first to welcome you then - Heliasillyel spread her arms and smiled widely, her white teeth contrasting with her bronze skin. - I am Heliasillyel Nuevyar, Elven Goddess of the Sun. You may stay your blade, as you cannot instigate aggression in any form while in the Mist, nor can anyone do likewise to you. I don't know you, and I have at least remote knowledge of any deity that has ever come into power, a boon from the millennium of my own existence. So you must be just now crossing the line between mortal and God. How does it feel?"

The Goddess asked with genuine interest, leaning in towards the newcomer and staring at him intently with her glowing golden eyes. [sblock]Theroc i tried looking up your character in the RG but it seems you are still doing your sheet, so i left out the appearances for now. Also, I assumed he has just now got a jolt of Divine juice and become a DR0 deity? Anyway since i started off Heliasilylel as knowledgeable (7000 years of experience) as far as the other Deities gathered here i just sort of went with the newly ascended thing. Let me know if an edit is needed.[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Feb 23, 2010)

Lavaria eyed the new comer with a bit of a smirk. Her eyes a light with pure flickering flame as she smiled.

"Now this one.. he's my type. Lavaria said in earlier reference to the conversation as they all first arrived. She placed one fiery red palm within the other as the both rested at her front in a charming stance as she smiled at the new one before them.

"No need for the sword my well built friend. It will do us no harm and you no protection here. We have been summoned here to create a new planet so we may all manage it and make it flourish. Perhaps you will make this new world a nice protector." the fire queen spoke softly, her voice echoed with charm and even was a bit flirtatious.


----------



## Sunking (Feb 23, 2010)

Sirion turns around and for the first time shows a little sign of not being totaly in control as for just a second he frowns over the interruption but he quickly regains kontrol and appear his cold self.

"Im Sirion Keeper of civilation" he holds his arms out to the side showing his empty palms

"Welcome oh scaled one, you have come just in time if you have any wishes for creation, so that you better can understand what is happening I will show you what have happent in the gray mist before you arrival"
[sblock=past] 
Insert all post from this tread before you entered  
[/sblock]

Sirion looks at the new arrival looking for his fealings about all that have happend


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 23, 2010)

Duretep was so pleased with what he had created and he began creating it in his mind slowly checking every portion of the dream world to make sure that it would hold in all that would be created. When the new god arrived it caused Duretep to loose concentration on his castle and the nature of his realm that were in his head. The thought that he was working on, because in the mind of insanity ideas are fleeting and almost never coe around again. "You broke it. Why did you BREAK IT!!!" He then locks eyes with the new comer and his eyes stopped moving in every direction and focused, the eyes of a madman.
"MAY YOU BE DAMNED FOR YOUR INTERUPTION, I AM IN NO MOOD TO DEAL WITH YOUNG GODS WHO HAVE NOT YET UNDERSTOOD THE NATURE OF THEIR BEING!!!" Duretep screams as the area around him grows dark and screams could be heard behind his voice, His eyes became so horribly bloodshot to look red. His head starts to twitch uncontrolably as doees the rest of his body, as if he was holding something back, and blood begins to trickle out of his noes and eyes. Duretep swims directly up towards the intuder while spining both of his kukris in his hands. When he walks straight up to him he stops staring into the mans eyes. "I am unble to hurt you and the same rules apply to you, put your weapon away, it is folly" The Lost Prophet says as he regains focus and stability in both his mind and form.

"This interuption, although interesting, does nothing to place me int better frame of mind. I am making the realm of dreams, a delicate procedure, now I cannot understand if in the nature of the modle if there are flaws which will cause creatures that your mind, as small as it must be because you come into an area and challenge thew first beings you see, would shatter to comprehend. There is a complex and frankly maddening process I have to see through to undertand the frame work of my realm, if anything is released because of you... I will find you and that ill be the end of our world." Duretep says calmly as he becomes himself again and floats back to his position among the gods and goddesses

[sblock=Myth Idea]
Could this be a way that allows for monsters to come into the waking world? or how the world ends?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Feb 23, 2010)

Lavaria gives Duretep a look like a mother would a child in trouble. 

"Now now Duretep, lets make a good first impression. As you can see he was drawn here just like you were. Yelling at him is only going to make him more defensive and if we're ALL here for a reason and who knows where our scaled friend here might be the last thing between you and your end of days from any number of threats." Lavaria said as she stepped over and circled the scaled big form before her. Her form leaning in dangerously close taking in his scent and his features as she drapes her flickering and flaming form over his shoulder. 

"See, nothing to yell about. He's harmless" she said with a wide smirk to the rest of her 'companions'.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 23, 2010)

Rathan said:


> Lavaria gives Duretep a look like a mother would a child in trouble.
> 
> "Now now Duretep, lets make a good first impression. As you can see he was drawn here just like you were. Yelling at him is only going to make him more defensive and if we're ALL here for a reason and who knows where our scaled friend here might be the last thing between you and your end of days from any number of threats." Lavaria said as she stepped over and circled the scaled big form before her. Her form leaning in dangerously close taking in his scent and his features as she drapes her flickering and flaming form over his shoulder.
> 
> "See, nothing to yell about. He's harmless" she said with a wide smirk to the rest of her 'companions'.




"Just wait, you will see, it is him who will bring the end not me." Duretep says as he begins to try to concentrate again on his idea of his realm, a hard matter because it is fluid by nature. He sits in concetration while lsitening to his two blades mutter about how juevinle Lavaria is and how this will merely make her more likely to fall into foley due to romance and all other sorts of machinations while their master creates a realm of ideas, many of them.


----------



## Theroc (Feb 23, 2010)

The actions of these strange beings put Torath ill at ease, all of the talking as if he was powerless, if only as powerless as the others.   The ranting of Duretep made him grin, however.  He placed his sword once more upon his back, looking at the being, almost eager.

"Don't make threats you can't make good on... if we're powerless here... you can't hurt me... and I can't kill you.  If we're not... don't test your luck..."

He then turned to face the others in turn.  To Heliasillyel, he blinked.

"God?  I am a god?  Why don't I know where I am, then?"  Before he listened to Sirion's explanation, another question.  "Why then, am I here?  I have no desire to create a world, merely my own place in it, and to lay waste to those who threaten that place..."  At Lavaria's touch, Torath looked confused.  He was unused to close contact that wasn't violent in nature, and was still more confused that he was no burned.  He did not move away abruptly or voice an objection, however.

"I am Torath... I was known amongst my people as the Shining Champion, or the Silver General, and at time, the Raging Dragon... Obviously I have no idea where exactly here is or what my role in it is, but I do not even know how to return were it possible."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 23, 2010)

Theroc said:


> The actions of these strange beings put Torath ill at ease, all of the talking as if he was powerless, if only as powerless as the others. The ranting of Duretep made him grin, however. He placed his sword once more upon his back, looking at the being, almost eager.
> 
> "Don't make threats you can't make good on... if we're powerless here... you can't hurt me... and I can't kill you. If we're not... don't test your luck..."




"My word is a good one, Young Dragon. There is much time for these events to traspire..." Duretep whispers to himself as he eyes the warrior and his blades begin to tell him every flaw they see in the new god.


----------



## Sunking (Feb 23, 2010)

Sirion walks over to Duretep lays his hands on his shoulders and says "Sorry my friend you can only have one realm, so eighter your city must be moved to your plane or your plane have to go and all dreaming must happen within your city.
This is to be fair and even one realm for all, the rest is for the mortals to build with or without our inspiration, off course you can place a portal to your plane in the world and try to inspire the mortals to build this city of yours around it" Sirion shows a plateau in the middle of the plate and shows a great portal made of Emerald and jade with runes of the mind swirling and intervening "this is my portal to The Emerald Bastion"

Then he turns looks at Lavaria and then over at Heliasillyel locking his gaze with the sun goddess before his next speech "Then I must speak my true worries of which is the reason for the no gods of lesser status and up walking the world rule, lets say we don't have the rule and it's years from now when creation is over and one of us have pickt up the portfolio of war and now this wargod wishes to make war together with its followers, just like you wishes to dance with yours, Wargod and its army attacks a city of knowledge, I will off course come to the aide of my followers and now we have a battle between two gods.
This could end in the death of one of us and the death of a deity always have great impact on the world in a bad way" Sirion pauses still looking Heliasillyel deep into the eyes "now I'm not saying eighter of us is wrong in our actions since war is its portfolio and civilization is mine im just saying if it was our avartars that had done the fight no world catastrophic effect would have happened" 

Looking back at the lady's this time focusing on Lavaria "And if needed be there is still the option of calling a vote between the gods and if 2/3 feel the situation warrant it, action can be taken, maybe even arranging a day a year were we are allowed to walk the world can be put into this agreement with the added rule of no using powers physical or not to anything but self-defense" Sirion stands awaiting the reply.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 23, 2010)

Heliasillyel pulled back from Torath and put her slender finger on her lower lip, looking at the newcomer for a brief moment, before speaking. "I am sorry your story will have to wait Shining Champion, although I do take a liking to your title. I am called the Shining Maiden by some after all! - Heliasillyel laughed and swung around, rotating and flowing her white robe along. - I will leave you with Lavaria's charms, she seems hungry for male attention. You would do best to figure out how your power came to be. The Mist is not a place where any mortal can enter, so you are surely of the Divine now."

The Sun Goddess turned around and resumed her conversation with Sirion, with a serious expression, something seldom seen on her pretty face. "And how are we to enforce this rule? Do we all readily take a stab at the transgressor, like a bunch of unrefined mortals, and claw away at his power and portfolio like vultures when he dies? And, we are all relatively weak here, all due to different reasons, but I know the Forger's way, he is mind-numbingly pedantic in this fashion - each of our individual power at the moment is equal. - Heliasillyel paused and looked around, stopping her gaze on the Lost Prophet and the Goddess of Fire. - Plus, what is to stop anyone from doing anything? Tomorrow, Duretepp may decide to redeem your broken ways of obtaining knowledge, or dear Lavaria there may conclude that the whole world needs to bask in her fires. Do the rest of us act as enforcers and start a war of the Gods? What good then is this rule? I say walking in our true forms, while in our own domains is fine, so long as we don't abuse our power or try to do stupid things. If anyone has an uncanny urge to do stupid things this little pact here will not prove an obstacle."


----------



## Sunking (Feb 23, 2010)

“Yes if anybody breaks the rule there will be a tribunal of gods were the punishment is decided, what this punishment is going to be is up to the tribunal”  Sirion looks a little sad about having forced the shinning maiden to be serious instead of her carefree smiling self. “and this rule will help us all better to see when one is about to abuse ones power, because there will come a day were it becomes relevant” He stops talking for a moment before finishing “you have all gotten one request this is mine, shouldn’t this new beginning be fair and even” he looks a little uncomfortable saying the last.


----------



## Rathan (Feb 23, 2010)

"Wait?..... Breaks the rules? We ARE the rules. It's my JOB to be destructive. The very nature of fire is to CONSUME things, weather it be the air to fuel it or the wood that sustains it. Lava for example it meant to eat rock and anything else it touches in a matter of moments assimilates it into itself almost instantly. My Job here IS to destroy so you 'life' freaks and keep the balance and go behind me and plant trees or whatever you people do that sickens me." Lavaria said the hint of annoyance in this words.

"Telling me, a higher being of tremendous power, what I can't do is seriously going to piss me off VERY quickly." the fire queen uttered. "On a good note for you folks though is that even though I CAN do it, doesn't mean I don't have the smarts not to. Consequences are a real pain in the ass." she added before she smiled once more at Torath with a perfect smile.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 23, 2010)

Helliasillyel sighed and ran her fingers trough her light blond hair that was ever waving around her face like an amorphous crown. "Well not that i agree with Lavaria's barking, but she has a point. It is my nature to inspire my people, to urge them to be creative, impulsive and passionate. I teach them to be good, I help lost souls redeem themselves, I am forever intertwined with their destiny in a very direct manner. Such is the way my Sun Elves live and I am that which provides the means, while they provide their faith and love."

Heliasillyel Nuevyar floated above and sat cross-legged in the middle of the nothingness, radiating light as she spoke. "Sirion i see your concerns, but you must understand that we will not slaughter each other not because we are forbidden to enter the earth in our full power, but rather because it will have inevitable repercussions, like Lavaria said. Limiting ourselves to Avatars will solve nothing, and what you want to avoid may yet transpire regardless. This is only complicating matters with more laws and rules, which if i quite frankly, find suffocating."


----------



## Theroc (Feb 23, 2010)

"Avatars?  What are you talking about?  If I want to wander around, I will full well do so.  I will agree not to initiate hostilities with you all, though I make no promises should you attack me..."  Torath said simply, not liking the idea of people forcing him to agree to restraining his own action simply to avoid some possible future scenario.

"All I seek is a sanctuary for myself and the warriors of this new world, if I am to be helping in it's creation.  A place where warriors of good faith may hone their skills to uphold their beliefs..."  he commented on the creation.  At Helliasillyel, he shifted his glance awkwardly at the mention of leaving him to Lavaria's 'charms'.  While he did not dislike any of them... save perhaps the ranting one thus far, he wasn't sure he was wanting to give any 'male attentions' to any of those present either... he was still attempting to sort things out.


----------



## Rathan (Feb 23, 2010)

Lavaria chuckled lightly, her voice whimsical and for once happy. 

"You have a warriors spirit my large, dark, and handsome friend. said Lavaria as she winked softly to Torath. "Even *I* would not try and impead your ways unless it served MY greater good to do so. Much like *I* would not want to be limited here. I am here to make myself a realm of pure fire and heat that *I* may live in as I am not able to return to me home plane. If too much constriction is rained upon me, I will refuse to hold my end of the bargain. This is to be OUR world, let us all be happy with it." the heated fire queen barked again with a sense of annoyance in her voice yet this time she showed some of her skill in the arts of diplomacy to remain mostly calm and make a good solid point.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 23, 2010)

Sunking said:


> Sirion walks over to Duretep lays his hands on his shoulders and says "Sorry my friend you can only have one realm, so eighter your city must be moved to your plane or your plane have to go and all dreaming must happen within your city.




"I don't think you understand exactly, I have a realm but The Metropolis Lucid will be the same realm it will not be two. Here I will say it in a way you understand." Duretep says as he puffs out his chest and begins talking in a mock voice of Sirion "Once someone enters the gates of the Metropolis will be within my realm, the first dreaming will be within the walls of the city. Now the true dreaming... the true dreaming will be through the my gate that rest in my castle, they minds of mortals will go through the gate and into the true dreaming, so you see I still follow under the rules of my pact of imprisonment and your... vague and seemingly...ineffective, good job." Duretep says straight at Sirion ",understood?"

"WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE!!!" Duretep yells after Heliasillyel speaks of what he might do. Duretep raises his blooded hand up in the air so all can see it "I made a pact, one that I do not wish to break the moment we get down to our world. I am not the one to worry yourself over at this moment, look upon our geust to pass judgement. He h already went against what we have created while the entire time that I have spent working with you I have done little to arouse suspision, all I have wanted is to be prepared for every circumstance that may arise. I fbeing prepared scares you than you may wish to rethin your postion in this pantheon." Duretep says calmly and coldly to all that are present.


----------



## Sunking (Feb 23, 2010)

Sirion looks at Duretep “oh I understood you first time, it is you who don’t understand a realm can no be on two planes, that makes it two connected realms, so I suggest you move your castle into your realm and leave the portal as a gateway” 
Sirion looks over at Chrextes “now I know why it will take 12 aeons, to help I will remove my suggestion of no gods walking the world, Instead I would then require that a metal be put into this world, a metal with the ability to in the hands of mortals  to slay a god, I don’t require that there be much of it just a little here and there, so when the mortals are tired of the gods tyranny and meddling the have some way of standing up to us” Sirion looks down taking a deep breath knowing well the verbal attacks coming after this request “And to make sure none of us removes this metal it will be hidden from us and there will always be so much in the world that it could be made to a 100 swords, if some is removed or destroyed, then some normal metal will morph into the godsbane iron”


----------



## Rathan (Feb 24, 2010)

Lavaria shakes her head softly..

 No no no.. and once more NO. I will NOT agree to leave that amount of power in the hands of Mortals. If something needs to be in place to make you happy oh keeper of the balance then I suggest giving ONE being that each of us create for this world per generation the power to speak for it's people. He or she may talk to us DIRECTLY and if it is the will of our people to toss us from the world we created for them." Lavaria said softly as she sighed, compromise was not something she was used to but at least gave it a shot.

A chosen one of some type that will speak the will of our beings populous. And their words in this manner MUST be..... law." Lavaria said as she hissed at the last word she spoke.  If they wish us gone from their domain, then we will be honorbound to leave for a year and a day. This I am willing to agree upon. Who is with me here?" said the fire queen looking for acceptance on this matter.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 24, 2010)

Heliasillyel put her hands on her hips and eyed Duretepp as a mother would her naughty child. "You are a god of madmen and seers, who know when a voice in your head might tell you that the pact you had made is null and void. I still appreciate it and will uphold it... Anyway I used you as an example, no need to get excited."

As Heliasillyel pranced off she froze as she heard Sirion's next words. The Goddess simply burst out in laughter as she turned around. "PFFFFFFT HAHAHAH! You - she literally glowed as she laughed. - you must surely jest, or Duretep's madness has contaminated you. No even Duretepp would not suggest such random folly. Give mortals the means to slay Gods? The very beings that have created them and care for them? Mortals, even my own Elves, are flawed by design. This cannot be changed. They fight over gold, power, out of lust, anger, or simply because they can. Half of the time they cannot keep a king on his throne without someone trying to cut his throat! How long will it take for one of their ilk to find this metal? They are crafty, they will surely find it, defeat whatever is guarding it and extract it. Give a mortal the opportunity to slay a Deity and take Divine Power for himself? We will have idiots with magic swords and dreams of grandeur knocking on our doors every day! And what good will that be? It's like giving children the power to kill their parents when they refuse to let them stay past their bed time!"


----------



## Theroc (Feb 24, 2010)

"You ask that I hand someone power over myself?  Surely you are not so foolish.  Should I discover such a metal exists, I will began a war to purge the world of any such threat to our existance. You wish this to avoid conflict but it will CAUSE conflict.  Your measures will simply incite more chaos and battle than even I would desire..."


----------



## Sunking (Feb 24, 2010)

Looking at Lavaria with a little smile “see that’s a good idea that I can accept, one mortal of each race will have the gift to banish the gods, off course the mortal must see the god to be able to banish it away from the world for a year and a day, but it must not be one of each generation it must be so that if the gifted one dies the gift instantly carries over to another of same race, to avoid slaughter of these chosen ones by aggressive gods and their followers” Sirion stands waiting.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 24, 2010)

Heliasillyel's eyes darkened with a more crimson colour now that her frustration grew. "Have you all gone mad? Be at the whim of a mortal? Mortals killing us or banishing us? Nowhere else in the multiverse do such travesties exist! Gods are Gods, and mortals are mortals, you are trying to equalize that which is inherently without balance! I will not stand for this and my patience is wearing thin!"


----------



## Rathan (Feb 24, 2010)

"If I have the right to banish and keep at bay those I wish not within my own realm, why should the beings of our creation not have the same right?" Lavaria said softly, her first glimpse of non-cruelty from her thus-such.

"If we don't give them the ability to fend for themselves on occasion, what's the point of even creating them here at all?" the fire queen continued. "We have lived each of us thousands of years.... what is one year and a day if they happen to get it into their minds they need us no longer? They'll be back whimpering and crying when the first sign of trouble comes calling and you know it." Besides.. do you not know me by now? I love tossing in a bit of randomness into the equation." Lavaria said as she smirked then she paused a moment to think.

"I seem to remember a doorway when I came to this place somewhere. Perhaps if you can find it again you'll have a place to go if you don't like it?" Lavaria added with a wide smirk.

Lavaria turned to Sirion with a nod. "That is more fair so no other God or Goddess can target the deities chosen one."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 24, 2010)

"Sirion, I am afraid you must cease and decist this madness, you are making me look sane which might start making people start asking questions." Duretep says trying to get Sirion to show some emotion. "Now Sirion my old boy, who will be in this tribunal of gods. I'm guessing you would want to be inside of it and then why should we trust you judgment? The fact of the matter is the way that we have created this place, one of us dying will end it because we all play very crucial roles, well yours seems to be to bother everyone I don't know how that helps." Duretep says as he senses that he has found a chink and he wants to exploit it as best as he can. "The world can't function without all of us so you worrying about us killing one another makes as much sense as calling Lavaria's relationship with Young Dragon commited, it's total folly. I think we will all come down to the conclusion that we need each other to make this thing work ,like you need me to be at your best."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 24, 2010)

The Sun Goddess's face was now frozen as she tried to contain the rage that was boiling inside her. Nothing good had ever come of her losing her temper, and now was not the time to behave like a spoiled child. "Lavaria... My _dear_... Are you saying there is no point to any mortal race previously created in the multiverse? Because no other Deities have done something nearly as stupid as the things suggested here. We have lived for thousands of years, some of us more so than others - she eyed the fiery queen with contempt. - but that does not bring reason to any of this. Mortals can be corrupted, this is a sure as the fact that their flesh withers and rots. An imperfect being cannot be trusted to hold any form of power over a Deity. Maybe if your subjects weren't mindless elementals you would understand."

[sblock=Rathan]Umm since you lack any entries on worshipers, dogma and so on i just went with fire elementals. Let me know if i should edit.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 24, 2010)

Ubariya has since the time Sirion first made his pronouncement remained quiet.  In fact, she seems to have taken a step away from the group and the grey mist swirls around her as she again steps forward to speak her mind.  This is the first time she's drawn attention to herself since Torath joined the circle of deities: Her unclothed body is full with imminent motherhood and she is beautiful though nowhere near approaching the beauty of Heliasillyel or Lavaria.  What beauty she has is all the more jarring for the non-human elements that make up her body: the four spider legs that emerge from her torso and hips alongside her human legs; the two large spider eyes that dominate her face and the six, no... five human eyes just below the others.  One eye has clearly been violently removed and recently; blood still stains her face but the jagged skin around it has been pulled and stitched closed with a white thread.  And Torath notices she stands taller than all the assembled deities with the exception of the One and the Many.

"Welcome, newcomer, to our ranks.  I am Ubariya, the Weaver Uncaring, the Mother of Unclaimed Souls," she smiles but without emotion, "and now, the Lady of Seven Eyes.  Our purpose, if you haven't already divined it, is the creation of a world of our collective own.  Clearly the Forger snatched you from wherever you were and brought you to our conclave to join in our purpose.  I believe I can accept your request for a fortress and a plain of battle to accommodate your warriors.

What I cannot accept," she looks at Sirion with callous disdain, "is any of the proposals that you have put forth, Brother Sirion.  One of my main purposes is to walk somewhere new, somewhere not as... predictable as the walls and webs of the Black Chasm.  I cannot limit myself in this fashion at this time.  Perhaps later I will grow weary of walking amongst our creations and seek this out for myself but I cannot agree to this now.

Nor can I accept the creation of some 'godsbane iron' that could bring about the death of one of us.  Would you take my dominion from me and hand it to _mortals_?  Beyond the offense I might have taken from this, and I refuse to take offense because you are my Brother, is common sense.  None of us are fully omniscient nor know the mind of the Forger.  It is dangerous to sow the seed of our destruction _when it may already exist_.  I know death better than any of you and even I cannot see so far as to see any of our deaths.  Perhaps Chrextes has seen it but he seems reluctant to speak on that matter.

And this 'Speaker' madness.  Exiled from our creation for a year and a day?  Truly, to us that time is inconsequential but would you ban Heliasillyel and put our world in darkness for that time?  Banish _me_?  Do you know what the world would be like if no creature perished for the space of a year?

No.  There must be some other thing that you want.  If it is within my power to grant it I will do so _as long as it does not endanger my future_!"


----------



## Sunking (Feb 24, 2010)

"Yes mortals can be corrupted but so can gods" Sirion looks disappointed at Heliasillyel "and are you saying just because no other gods have done it before that we shouldn't that we should just make a copy of what already is, and not something unique" Shaking his head and mumbling "so much for new beginnings" he walks over to Duretep "Off course I would sit on the tribunal and so would all other gods, as it would be the best way of judging what would be best for the world, and as You and others already have proven by hurling insults and treats there will be conflict, so we would need a way to solve these without destroying the whole world in the progress" he tilts his head "and why would this bother you, since you already have expressed that you would only want to dwell in your own realm" looking over at Ubariya "It will only be the true form of the god thats exiled and only from the world not our own realm, Heliasillyels sun would still be in the sky and you could still send your servants to claim the souls, we the gods could even walk in form of our avatars while our true form was exiled" Sirion walks into the middle of the flock "you have all gotten you first wish of creation granted, I have put up 3 choices now and you won't grant me one of them" 

"how shall we be able to co exist and rule together when you cant compromise, ill even be willing to hear any counter offers for my suggestions or reasonable ideas for my boon, but I will have a say in creation"


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 24, 2010)

"I asked for mortal forms for my soul-eggs and dangerous mountains where my followers can commune with me," snaps Ubariya, "*NOT* ways to bind, exile or kill the rest of you.  You want a say in this creation?  Then ask for something that doesn't infringe upon my _right_ to interact with this world."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 24, 2010)

Heliasillyel sighed and resumed the form of her own Holy Symbol, radiating a purpousfuly dim light. "So be it Sirion. Your desire is for the mortals to have some form of control over us, should one of us prove to be an oppressor or despot that needs banishment or worse. I will agree that from each generation of each sentient race, we promote one Speaker, similar to a Petitioner. The speaker will be chosen by us, so as not to have mortals grabbing at the power such a position will undoubtedly provide. The speakers will be allowed to summon us, all of us, in a neutral demiplane created for that purpouse alone. There, they may plead their cause, and afterwords we can have your proposed tribunal. Of course, should any one of them be foolish enough to abuse his power and summon us for trivial matters, personal gain or other, we will be able to remove him from his position. This way the mortals are ensured the voiced opinion which you value, but are not granted the power to fling us out of the Prime Material or... _kill us._ - The eighteen rayed disc that was now the Sun Goddess spat out with contempt. - What say you to such a setup?"


----------



## Rathan (Feb 24, 2010)

"Fine fine. Lets just get this mess over and done with as I bore of the subject now. The terms seem fair and at least give the mortals a 'sense' of power. I agree with the terms sun goddess." Lavaria said softly as she completely ignored the sun goddess previous statements to her a short time ago. They both were in fact deities and didn't really have to answer to anyone as to what motives drove them to want what they each wanted.


----------



## Theroc (Feb 25, 2010)

"I will agree to the terms Heliasillyel has provided, except that I will choose my own speaker, and should he abuse his authority, I shall give his soul to the Weaver Uncaring."  Torath nodded, satisfied with this.

"I return for granting a mortal the ability to summon me and possibly cause sanctions against me, all I ask is that every decade we hold a grand tourny somewhere in the world for any martial minded creations of ours to test their skills in an environment which will be suitable for all."


----------



## Rathan (Feb 25, 2010)

"Hmmmm a grand melee. Lavaria says softly with a bit of a smile... 

"Perhaps it's something more than one deity can offer her followers in. Color me interested tall, dark, and war-like" Lavaria adds as she winks once more to Torath.


----------



## Sunking (Feb 25, 2010)

"I'm sorry but that won't do, firstly it sounds allot more like guidelines than a hard rule" Sirion shakes his head "And secondly asking the mortals to speak up about our fallings and threatening them if the do, doesn't seem like a system that would work, they must be free to use it without fear of what will happen to them, their family and soul" Sirion turns towards Torath "the tournament could be more it could be a time and place were the best of all came and competed about being the best in their field, who is the best in melee combat, who can make  the most beautiful song, who can lift the most, run the fastest, solve most riddles and so on" A glow shows in Sirions eyes "This is not a requirement you need state of creation, It something you could just sponsor you self and ill gladly help even if you only want the martial part" Sirion stands a moment with his thoughts going into the future watching the battle of dedicated warriors and monks trying to find perfection in the moment of battle, He is not even aware of his mind forming the mist in front of him into the figures of his imagination fighting without a sound.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 25, 2010)

"Come up with something else, Sirion, or we'll vote on what you have proposed and move on.  This bickering wearies me and I want the Forger to build our world.  Decide which it will be, Oh Master of the Emerald Bastion."


----------



## Sunking (Feb 25, 2010)

"Well then here it comes my next try in getting a boon for creation" Sirion looks serious as always"We make the Codex Divine, a set of laws we must all obey.
Each god suggest 2 laws for the codex:
a law must not favorite or penalize a specific god, portfolio or element.
a law must not be automatically fulfilled by any of the gods just by being themselves.
a law must not be about other laws of the codex
afterword when each have suggested 2 laws each god can object to 1 law stated by another god, the first law suggestion of each god that become objected is automatically removed the second and last suggestion requires two objections not to enter the final Codex Divine." Sirion looks around but before the objektions can begin he continues "the punishment for breaking a law of the codex divine would be decided by a tribunal of all the other gods to at least a sentence of one year and a day confinement to ones own realm" 

"This way the rules are created by us all and you can stop the rules you cant live with, will this be accepted"


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 25, 2010)

"All this talk of laws and rules suffocates me!" Heliasillyel growled with frustration, as she distanced herself from the group and began contemplating the alternatives to mutual cooperation.


----------



## Rathan (Feb 25, 2010)

Lavaria growled softly under her breath. Her eyes shined a deep red as she glared at Sirion in discontent. 

"I've had enough law holder. If you want these 'laws' then fine, have them held true in YOUR realm. I will not go against everything I am and have been because you have decided that we need them. Your suggestions are more YOUR speed and need than mine. You would not readily agree to my more chaotic nature anymore than I with confine myself to yours. Period. I will not speak of this any more. You want laws and rules, you have them in YOUR realm and TRY and hold them true on the realm of the planet, just as I will uphold my hold on chaos in my realm and unleash it on the planet just like the rest of we deities will with our own brand of nature."Lavaria said with fury and anger in her voice apparent.

"I suggest the talk of making ANYTHING regarding rules and regulations be stricken from the planet itself and individual ideals be held true in each of our OWN realms leaving the planet pure and free to do as it normally pleases as well it should be." the 'heated' goddess added brashly before actually walking off with Heliasillyel, she was just as frustrated as the sun goddess was with all this law talk and nonsense.


----------



## Theroc (Feb 25, 2010)

"Sirion.  My world was on in which my Gods did not walk in the flesh.  I crawled atop the corpses of my violence in order to stand tall and stand for what I believe.  And I *WILL NOT* bind myself in any permanent fashion.  I do not intend to destroy this world and it's inhabitants nor enslave them.  Requiring that I bind my hand and submit myself to the rules and desires of another is simply bowing my head and staying beneath the corpses of my enemies to suffocate and rot!  If I am indeed a Divine being now, LET ME BE MYSELF and not some puppet creator!"

Torath stated simply.  "I appreciate your desire to safeguard our creations from oppression... but my very essence strains against being oppressed by such things... and I would be teaching my own people to fight against that to which you wish to bind me!  Thus far you continually attempt to bind us to covenants and rules that place us at the unrestrained whim of someone who cannot even fathom the ramifications of their whims!  What if our world is attacked by beings from another plane whilst we were in exile?  Surely we'd return to a slaughter being bound to your suffocating code!"

The man growled, flexing himself briefly as he observed the others already growing weary, Sirion seeming to clearly refuse to compromise on this.  He sighs slightly, anxious to begin teaching and training his warriors.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 25, 2010)

Ubariya is vexed.  "Your persistence in attempting to bind the other deities beyond the oaths they have already taken is winning you no allies, Sirion."  Her gaze follows as the other two goddesses stalk off and she speaks quietly to Sirion.  "And may be making allies where I would have thought it impossible.  If _that_ was your purpose then you've succeeded quite well, I think."

Loudly, to all the deities she then speaks, "Since Sirion has made no small request, I put it to all the deities gathered to decide.  If the majority agree with his 'book of laws' then we put the process into action; if the majority disagree then we think on it no more.  Then let us make sure we have the framework of the world as we wish it, and call the Forger to make our world.

"I say 'NO'.  The oaths we have already made here are enough.  Since Heliasillyel, Lavaria, and Torath have all already stated their refusal, this is the fourth vote of seven possible in opposition.  It is *done*!"


----------



## Sunking (Feb 26, 2010)

”I see now clearly I’m not wanted here, but know this I will give your world a gift before leaving” Sirion looks at each of the gathered gods one by one “You fear the mortals and only want servants and slaves, plaything that must dance to your music” looking Heliasillyel in the eyes “This is not a true world but a board for your chess pieces”  ending his round looking at Torath “let this be known as Sirions Gift, my parting curse fore your creation

Your Civilations will never last
Your Kingdoms will fall apart
Your Cities will crumble   
Your people will turn from you
The knowledge of this world will be tainted by lies and madness

Maybe next time you will have learned about equality between gods and mortal rites”

With those words Sirion turns to mist and disappears.


----------



## Theroc (Feb 26, 2010)

In response to Sirion, Torath simply frowned.  "You ask me to in essence enslave myself to my own creation, and then curse me when I refuse.  To the Abyss with you, I say!  What gall have you to force yourself on us and curse us when we do not lie down and enslave ourselves to such beings that hold no power over us!?  If we are divine then we have attained that which our creations have not, and should not be forced to submit to THEIR whims.  Your curse is feeble and shows you are upset that WE are not dancing to YOUR tune and allowing mortals to make us dance to theirs!"

Torath growled, looking at the god before he vanished.  "And let all that you touch feel the gift of chaos, uncertainty, and the grip of war!  Let it be known as Raging Dragon's Promise!"


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 27, 2010)

"So wait...he is gone...that means...I win," Duretep whispers to himself as his smile slowly curls larger and larger "I WON, I WON, I WON, HAAAH HAAH HAH." Duretep begins to yell once Sirion disappears into the fog and dancing around insanely. Tunbuntbur than begins to speak to The Lost Prophet, "My lord, could you please gain a slight amount of semblance..." Zhubkim picks up where Tunbuntbur left off, "...your actions allow insight to those around you into how to defeat you." Duretep quickly brings both of his hands to his side and stands up straight "You speak true of these things and I am glad again that you are by my side for counsel." Duretep then becomes very caml and focused. "There is far to much to be done for us to mourn the leaving of the thorn named Sirion. Don't worry about that curse, the creatures of law have little idea of the flexibility that can come without rules, I mean not insult to you Weaver Uncaring and Young Dragon" Duretep says still with a smile as he picks up the plate that Sirion was using to build the world, "So let's get down to buissness, shall we?"


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 28, 2010)

Ubariya stares after Sirion with dismay.  Why must you be so brittle, Brother?" she quietly asks into the grey mist where the Lord of Civilization vanished.  "I would have supported you in time; that time just could not be now."  She sighs and turns back to the rest of the group to hear the last of Torath's proclamation and Duretep's exultation.

She snorts in something approximating humor.  "The law is more flexible than you all care to believe.  But enough of that.  I agree, Duretep.  Let us continue this so that the Forger can come and make our new world!  I grow weary of waiting."

Ubariya looks at the illusion that Duretep has spun from the grey mist.  "I see nothing else amiss.  Is anything missing that was requested?"  She smiles at the god of madness.  "Has any new, unwanted thing been added?  No?  Then let us call the Forger!"


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 28, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> Ubariya stares after Sirion with dismay. Why must you be so brittle, Brother?" she quietly asks into the grey mist where the Lord of Civilization vanished. "I would have supported you in time; that time just could not be now." She sighs and turns back to the rest of the group to hear the last of Torath's proclamation and Duretep's exultation.
> 
> She snorts in something approximating humor. "The law is more flexible than you all care to believe. But enough of that. I agree, Duretep. Let us continue this so that the Forger can come and make our new world! I grow weary of waiting."
> 
> Ubariya looks at the illusion that Duretep has spun from the grey mist. "I see nothing else amiss. Is anything missing that was requested?" She smiles at the god of madness. "Has any new, unwanted thing been added? No? Then let us call the Forger!"




"There is something missing...I know it isn't there...what is it..uh,um,uh...oh, people. Our seperate populations that will make the choices that will shape the world. This is what is needed because without them all we have is a place to walk around, and that Weaver Uncaring is what is missing." Duretep says as his mind begins to wander about the possibilities of what he was going to create for creatures who will flow out from the Metropolis Lucid and make a mark on the world, but which mark it will be is the major idea on his mind.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 28, 2010)

Ubariya laughs.  "Missing?  Look closer; in the shadows.  _There_ are my people.  I was wondering if you all would forget to  place _mortals_ of all things!  For that reason I kept my people hidden.  What a coup that would have been!  Even fractured your mind serves you well, Duretep."  She bows to the Lord of Madness and it is clear she didn't mind being bested in this.  (After all, it would be so much more fun with playthings provided by the other gods, too.)


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Feb 28, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> Ubariya laughs. "Missing? Look closer; in the shadows. _There_ are my people. I was wondering if you all would forget to place _mortals_ of all things! For that reason I kept my people hidden. What a coup that would have been! Even fractured your mind serves you well, Duretep." She bows to the Lord of Madness and it is clear she didn't mind being bested in this. (After all, it would be so much more fun with playthings provided by the other gods, too.)




"Thank you lady," Duretep says like a happy child "but I do have some friends too they are just coming to my home, they aren't real yet but they are in my town. They are waiting for me... to give them bodies. I also have some new things to make...creepy things."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 1, 2010)

The one and the many had been silent all the time. The arguing of giving the mortals of the respective deities the power to slay them was not of their interest. The one and the many was their own followers, there was no way for them to slay themselves. 
The organization provided by the sun goddess was not of their liking either, nor they agree not to trespass any frontier, such things meant little to the spawner of life.
The orb remained floating in it's spot, announcing *"We suggest that each of you spawn little of your people over the world. we need time to grow and multiply in order to provide your siblings with food, shelter and other things they'll need to satisfy their needs."*


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 1, 2010)

Heliasillyel was in thought, wandering the consequences of Sirion's curse and his premature exit. She did not take kindly to bitterness and the meddling in her own affairs.

 When the creatoin of races was mentioned, the Sun Goddess floated back to the group as she resumed her Elven form. "I think it quite obvious which race I would like to conceive. Also, I would like to create a new creature that would symbolize my faith and what I stand for. A Sunbird, soaring high in the sky, that would be rare and viewed as an omen of good things to come when mortals gaze upon it high in the clouds."

The Goddess projected an image of a large eagle-like bird, with red and gold plumage and a blazing cloak of fire and light around it, soaring high in to the skies of the new world.

[sblock]A Phoenix that is more light-oriented. HM can figure out the stats or i can do so as well if he wants me to. I found a fan-made 3.5 Phoenix that can serve as the inspiration.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 1, 2010)

*"We shall feed and nourish such a splendid creature."* states the One and the Many. *"We need to spawn different creatures. Evergreen plants to capture the essence of the sun, and channel the energy of the blazing orb into the bodies of us, in order to multiply ans blossom. We also need to spawn fungi, which feed upon the dead and the waste, and turn it into nutritious matter for the plants. We are willing to sacrifice our chance to spawn sentient creatures for a time, in order to spawn several varieties of plants and other non sentient sessile creatures, to quickly cover the surface and allow your siblings to thrive."* offers the hive god.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 4, 2010)

Ubariya waves off the One and the Many's concern.  "Either the Forger will create what we need or perhaps Chrextes can tweak time so that you have the chance to spawn the life required."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 5, 2010)

*"To either solution we will agree."* states the orb


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 5, 2010)

"Then let the banners be unfurled and the fun begin, Last train leaving the stationa all aboard and such." Duretep says with massive hand gestures to accompany his satement "When we get down to ground zero we will make our children, now I understand the pact that I have made but don't place the sins of the father on to the son. Let my children roam and let your children comingle because the line between genius and insanity is a thin one." Duretep askes while shaking his head in an over exagerated manner before they call the Forger


----------



## Rathan (Mar 5, 2010)

"I grow increasingly bored with talk. I want my realm and I want my creations. I want to watch my powers on this planet grow and unfurl. Let us be done of talk and call the forger. I have spoken my piece and we all know, within a certain range, what we want. Let us start this game of thrones." Lavaria utters softly, her voice tinged with the hint of impatience.


----------



## Sunking (Mar 6, 2010)

The mist thickens in a area near the deities until it is so thick that no one can see thru,  the suddenly out of the heavy mist a big figure comes running, It stops standing ready for a fight “who dares interrupt Ras-Gûl while hunting” it stands a little over 6 feet high with black pelt and two sharp horns, in its muscular arms it holds a grim looking axe, it looks around the gathered gods only showing some respect towards Torath “you are not children of the darkmoder, who are you and how dare you summon me”


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 6, 2010)

*"We did not summon you, nor we think they did" says the one and the many. "We are The One and the Many, and these are other gods. We are discussing the nature of a new world; perhaps the Forger has brought you here for some reason. However, we know nothing about his desires and actions. Non the less, we were about to call him, perhaps you could ask him directly."* replies the floating planet-like creature, with a voice that is not one, but a chorus of rustling leaves.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 6, 2010)

Ubariya laughs and eyes the stranger.  "Children of the Dark Mother?  I _AM_ the Dark Mother, Ras-Gûl.  Here you may call me Ubariya; you will learn my other titles in time.  Now we were about to create a world, were we not?"


----------



## Sunking (Mar 6, 2010)

Raz-Gûl listens then he looks at the one with many eyes "you might be a Daughter of the spawner of blood but herself you are not"  then he looks up and while shaking his axe, he yells "FORGER SHOW YOURSELF" he stands ready for all.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 6, 2010)

"Welcome to my nightmare, I think your going to like it, I think your going to fell that you belong, think of it as a vacation, or uneccesary sedation,  you want to feel at home because you belong, Welcome to my nightmare." Duretep muses to himself as he moves to the feet of him. When he gets there he looks straight up at the god who towers over him and then he floats up to eye level with him. "I am glad to have smthing new but I am also starting to get fed up with everyone interupting my drama." Duretep says with a little smirk on his face to the massive creature as he floats eye to eye with him "Could you please send me a letter or at least knock, it's just a courtesy. You know what that means, I will say it slower, cour-te-sey. Nope, nothing huh, only static in the attic, the wheel is there but the hamsters dead..." Duretep begins to say with a wide grin attempting to test the limits of what the newcomer can take and whether the Mists protect from an axe to the head.


----------



## Sunking (Mar 6, 2010)

Raz-Gûl lifts his axe in anger about to chop the deforme mansling, when he stops and sniffes the air, he the walks over to the mist letting his hand run thru it.

Then he turns around and marches up to Duretep "Im not stupid, I to feel that I can't harm you here but unless you wish to hide here forever I would advice you to take back those words or you would become my next trophy" he to tries to levitate here, not as gracefull as duatep but he ends up looking down on the mad god.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 6, 2010)

Ubariya looks at the newcomer coldly.  "I'm the _only_ Dark Mother that matters in _this_ new world soon to be.  Now, calm yourself.  There is no call for violence or threats.  We are here to do a job and it will be done if I have to pluck out every single one of my eyes and spin them through the mists as planets myself."  She smiles but there is little trace of humor in it.  "Luckily, we have the Forger; if he would deign to show himself."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 6, 2010)

"I apologize, my intetion was not to test your intellect but to test your capablitiy ofr controlling your emotions. The fact that you had the sense of mind to not attempt to strike me is a good sign and makes you rather interesting." Duretep says with his cold eloquence but his small smirk stays on his face. "I think your mothers calling you might want get a move on supper probably getting cold" Duretep says to Ras-gul as he floats away quietly laughing to himself


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 6, 2010)

"Just what this world needed - more brutes. Well then newcomer, are you in the mood for creation, or do you only lust for destruction?"

Heliasillyel frowned at the giant form of the deity with her delicate features. Her way was that of creation, she was inherently opposed to destruction. The nature of this relationship was different to that of her light and Ubaraya's darkness, but the Sun Goddess was patient with new beings. At the start at least.


----------



## Sunking (Mar 9, 2010)

Tilting his head a bit "well creation is usual the darkmothers gift but if we can create here, then lets create and i can be the Darkfather" He bursts out in deep laughter


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 9, 2010)

Ubariya looks at Ras-Gûl speculatively and absent-mindedly places one hand on her belly but remains silent for the moment.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 9, 2010)

The planet shape of Geas changed, and the mist blurred and consolidated again, this time in the shape of a giant shambling pile of vegetation, vines, plants... like a mass of assorted jungle critters and plants.
*"Forger of world, hear our pledge, create the world and let us thrive in it as we please; such is the will of the gods assembled here."*


----------



## Sunking (Mar 9, 2010)

As Raz-Gûl walks over to the one and many he draw his axe and hold it high "FORGER WE DEMAND YOU SHOW YOURSELF" looking back over his shoulder and waiting for the rest of the gatherdet to join in the summoning


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 10, 2010)

The young radiant Sun Elven woman that was Heliasillyel floated over to the circle formed by the other deities and produced Ubaraya's gift - the milky white pearl-like stone that was to be the new world's moon. She held it gently in her left hand, and in her right the Goddess formed an orb of fire, warmth and light, that swirled with impossible speed and produced the sound of a million booming fireplaces.

Heliasillyel raised her hand slowly and gently placed her lips on the surface of the orb, light pouring from the Goddess's being in the miniature star trough the kiss, as the ball of flame took shape and grew to the size of a wagon wheel. "Irishyel tanalran an helvyar ni dioll atureth."
[sblock=Elven]"Come as you are sought, the sun and the moon await."[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Mar 10, 2010)

Lavaria smirked softly and watched the mood Heliasillyel produced take shape and before long the elven beauty formed the orb she wanted to witness with her own eyes. A glow from Lavarias blank red swirling pools she called eyes gazed upon the fireball of life giving heat and energy as she chuckled lowly to herself. The power of that star would be tainted with her awesome powers of heat and fire, but all in due time. Her head tilted from side to side awaiting the Forgers presence quietly lost in her own deep thoughts.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 11, 2010)

"Art thou ready?" comes the voice of The Forger along again with his presence. "I have started working the celestial forge and have the fires of creation hotter than hell itself. Tell me what you wish created and should you wish to assist, so be it."

"Before ye begin know ye that I have created the 7th sphere in the middle of the wildspace. It will house the world you wish created and will help isolate ye from the will and wrath of the other gods." he says with pride. You each understand that the creation of the crystal spheres is delicate and vast work. They are used to keep the wildspace away from the planets within the sphere.

"The fires are tempered and thy might is ready, now each of ye must help in the creation of what it is ye wish done. Each must give thy instructions to thee and thy assistances." Then The Forger is quiet and waits for each of the deities to contribute, building as they speak. Shaping tearing down re-shaping all at a single thought or word from you.

[sblock=OOC] That should get you all started maybe I won't have to post for another 9 pages LOL. Did the last part mainly on ML's request you need not post anything other than you told The Forger what you wished done and he did it. 

Note: Remeber this is bare bones type stuff no links to peoples dreams or unending fields of blood. Those things will come as we adventure. Just what you wish the world to look like and such. [/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Mar 11, 2010)

Lavaria steps forward and takes a places a hand on the shoulder of the Forger. Her free hand clenches a moment before opening again a glowing hot ball sphere of pipping hot magma floating carefully above her palm. As she shuts her eyes the ball licks with flame and an intense heat which does not seem to bother her in the slightest and pulling her hand away the sphere grows and doubles and double again in size. A large one foot ball of rolling magma surrounded by the hellfires themselves of the forge lay in wait as she removes her hand from the Forgers shoulder and steps away.

"My contribution is complete. The First layer of the new world awaits the rest of you and your alterations." the Fire Queen utters plainly.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 11, 2010)

*"We will help with the creation of the crust of earth and the water that will cool down the planet to make it inhabitable for us." *proclaims Geas, at the timen that it's grey mist form is dismissed. On the red glowing orb, some spots of blackened rock appear, cooler that the rest of the surface. The black spots begin to grow slowly, forcing the fires and lava away from the centers. In some ocations, volcanos explode in certain regions of the black areas, covering large portions with lava again. As the black rock formed by the cooling of lava extends, little white spots appear around the glob, releasing huge volumes of water vapour. The atmosphere is so hot, that the vapour remains as a gas, slowly covering all the planet surface. the cloudy world only lets see the glowing red of the magma as it withdraws underground, and finally disappears completely, save from one spot. 
As the temperature drops, the vapour concentrate in clouds, huge and white, and the black surface is exposed again. As the cooling proceeds, the first rain began to fall, flooding the world's crust, still hot. The water evaporates again as it hits the hot black rock. 
Time seems to go faster, as new clouds are formed and precipitate more rain over the planet. It reaches a point where some of the water remains, and it travels to fill the depressions of the world, creating bodies of water, larger with each rainfall. 
The white spots appear again on the planet, this time on the hard rock. As impact waves of some meteorite, the black rock is transformed in loam soil in waves from the white spots, until most of the surface are transformed in fertile grounds. 
The white spots shimmer and dissapear for now, at the same time that the One and The Many appears again in the grey mist. 
*"We have done what we must at this moment. We will continue after the mountains are raised and other terrain features are deployed. Until then, we will wait." *


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 11, 2010)

Heliasillyel's whole being was trembling within the presence of the Overdeity's limitless power. As Lavaria shaped what was going to be their new world, the Sun Goddes floated above the gathering of deities and up to the towering form of the Forger, and gently placed her lips on the colossus's cheeks, fueling her own Divine energies with the mighty stream of power that the greater God emanated.

Heliasillyel exploded with light, as the impossibly strong current of Divine energies swept her away - she was now a twig, floating on the surface of a torrential stream of power that sprang forth from the Forger's form. _"How can anything have so much power!"_ the Goddess cried silently in anguish, as she attempted to harness the Overdeity's energy and prevent her own destruction.

As her form grew brighter and brighter, the Sun Goddess wished herself away from the Gray Mist, before she would blind those that were not meant to endure such intense luminosity. Heliasillyel found herself in the center of the vast Crystal Sphere that the Forger had created for them, and far in the darkness of space she could see the little orange dot that was the new world, taking shape under Lavaria's guidance.

The Goddess floated in the midst of this darkness, which some called realmspace, contemplating her own existence for the briefest of moments. She had been conceived thousands of years ago, as the first Sun Elves had outgrown their base needs for food and shelter, and had turned to their own star and worshiped it, conjuring The Smiling Maiden in the process. Fate had now turned, and it was Heliasillyel who was spawning a sun, soon to give life over new races and creatures. Was that first star her people had worshiped, that gave Heliasillyel her divine form, created by another Deity long forgotten in the unkept history of the multiverse? Was this a perpetual cycle of birth and rebirth - symbol creating God and then God creating symbol?

Even a Divine mind was not limitless, even a Goddess was not truly omnipotent. Heliasillyel realized her own boundaries at the face of the monstrous power that threatened to burst her essense to bits. The Sun Goddess cautiously tapped in the Forger's energies and with great care, began feeding the sunspark she had created. The ball of fire swirled around and began to grow exponentially, swallowing Heliasillyel's form in an instant, and radiating an explosion of light towards the edges of the crystal sphere.

The Goddess floated amidst the fire of the newborn star, as the shape of the Sun grew larger and larger, fueled by the Forger's sublime strength. _"My own power would not be sufficient to create something so vast outside Solarianderriel."_ the Goddess mused as she soared trough the sea of whiteness and fire. Careful not to create a violent outburst that would swallow Lavaria's work, Heliasillyel gradually expanded the new star in size, until it dwarfed the new world-to-be and made it seem like a speck of ember next to a raging pyre.

The Goddess had hidden Ubariya's gift well, so that it was not affected by the creation of the star, and now focused solely on taming the powers of the Forger and securing lasting light, warmth and energy for the new world. It took the limit of her concentration to open only a minuscule portal to the Positive Energy plane and intertwine it with a portal to the Plane of Fire, securing a tickle of fire, light and life giving rays that would forever fuel this new sun.

Creating something small with the Forger's power was like attempting to hammer a glass nail with a boulder - losing control even for an instant would mean certain disaster.

It took Heliasillyel an eternity to shape and tighten the new sun's form, and although there was no sound in realmspace, the Goddess was sure she had been deafened by the roaring thunder that was this giant inferno. Finally, when she was done, Heliasillyel ripped herself away from the entangling embrace of her own self, and wished herself next to Lavaria's creation. The Sun Goddess was weary and her form would have been trembling, were it truly mortal. Heliasillyel produced the white smooth eye of the Weaver Uncaring, and directed a much narrower and weaker stream of the Overdeity's power at it. The moon grew slowly and steadily, and it's shiny glass-like surface expanded with amazing harmony.

Soon, a perfect silvery-white sphere of crystal, four times smaller than the new planet, began slowly rotating around the massive ball of lava, rock and fire below. It reflected the newborn sun's light that streamed from the far distance, and reminded Heliasillyel of a mirror. "Henceforth this celestial body will be known as Ubariya's Mirror." declared the Goddess as her form reluctantly relinquished the Forger's power. 

The vibrating energies, threatening to burst the Goddess to bits, left her in an instant, and Heliasillyel sighed with relief.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 12, 2010)

Ubariya feels the Forger's powers of creation as a prickle against her skin, particularly across her sensitive spidery arms.  She gasps at the intensity of the feeling and then again at a pang in her belly as the unborn soul-eggs respond to the currents of unleashed power.  She watches as first Lavaria, then the One and the Many, and then Heliasillyel each in their own way surrender to the power in their presence and create and build upon that which was created before them.

She smiles in pure pleasure and lets herself be taken up in the torrent of power.  But instead of letting it fill her to near bursting like her sister Heliasillyel she lets it flow over her and around her.  She spins into a dance with no small amount of grace and teases out strands from the flow of power for her work is a weaver's work and doesn't require the vast amounts of power that the previous three needed for their own works.

She dances across the surface of the world led by the Forger's power and her own desires  weaving the elements into landforms: causing a depression in the north and allowing the waters to flow in to form a shallow sea; raising a range of mountains _here_ and gouging the path of a river _there_.  She dances and weaves, weaves and dances changing the surface wherever she passes.

Eventually she returns to the shores of that new northern sea where her dance becomes provocative, and possessive.  She skitters across the waters to the pole where she stabs down into the crust to Lavaria's realm opening a vent to keep the northern sea warm.  Returning to the shore yet again she summons up a stark range of black stone mountains almost like a starfish with her spear cutting deep chasms radiating out alongside the arms of the range.  Dancing and weaving with increasing frenzy she twists _into_ the stone her passage creating a maze of tunnels.  Exiting near the center of the range she forms a basin and then draws in more of the Forger's power than she has yet used.  She folds the space removing the basin from the mortal world and then again creating a chasm.  At last she finishes and finds herself back in the company of the other gods.

"Someone else must continue the work, now," she says wearily.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 13, 2010)

As the creation starts the mist swirls and swirls about you. Above you an image of the world being forged takes form. And you watch as the sun flares to life in the distance, Ubariya's Mirror shining in the darkness of realmspace, and how the landscape is changed. Mountains form, valleys are hollowed out and great rifts run to and fro as pieces of the world are cut away and discarded. Volient storms rain down upon the surface, and clouds form across the whole new planet. And basins fill with water.

In the essence you see The Forger standing above the world with hammer and chisel in hand. As he works to put on some of the finer details in, a crack appears above him in the crystal dome that houses your world. A hole bursts forth and a little of the wildspace comes slithering into the realmspace. Shocked The Forger pauses to look up at the rift made into his creation, his mouth gapes in awe as he sees a giant hand desecend down towards his newest creation. "No! It is The Urborg Giant!" he screams and the sound echoes hollow through out the Grey Mist. The hand is chalk white and the fingers glisten like ice as the giant takes hold of your world. 

"No! Stop! Ye may not have it!" The Forger yells. Watching you see the image of his essence in the Mist, he appears to be grappling the hand and forearm as The Urborg Giant 'palms' the globe.

You stand agasted at the titanic struggle, and hear the voice of The Forger again. "I have him for the moment, but ye must go now and sever his connection. Break his hold on the world or he will drag it off into the depths of wildspace forever." An archway forms out of the mist looking like colums of light seen through a fog. On the other side is the rough earth of your new world. "Quickly I can but hold him for a little while."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 13, 2010)

Understanding the urge of this, The One and the Many rushes through wrodlessly. 

OOC Quick thing: I'll be out until monday, so NPC the pc as you see fit. Also, still needs the monk level, I'll do that when I'm back. The extra AC will be nice.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 13, 2010)

Duretep has been watching the making of the world patiently understanding that his gift is not something pyhsical. He also watches those that also have not made a move to creat something of the world, trying to figure out the gift they will give.

When the massive hand comes through Duretep is oddly calm, he views the titanic battle with little motion or emotion present. When he is asked to leave he quietly, almost serenely, floats over to the light. "It was wonderful to see an elder god again, it reminds me of the times when everything made sense. I hope that we can do it again some time, I'm sorry though I have a very tight deadline on my work and it is not the patient kind. Well best of luck in your ventures, I hope the best for you." Duretep says as if he he doesn't even see the massive battle going on and he waves simply at the forger as he takes the voyage down to the new world.

Duretep takes in a deep breath and then let's loose control of everything about himself and let the energy transport him. He lands harshly in desert and looks around after he lands. He then begins to laugh madly, at what is unknown to anyone including himself. "Well than, they want me isolated and I believe they did a damned good job of it. Alright then, let's make make something interesting of this little scenario." Duretep says as he brushes the sand off of himself. He grabs both of his blades which were a meter away and he looks at Tunbuntbur and smiles. Duretep begins to dance about the sand and holding each of his blades close to his chest.

"Ah, Tunbuntbur. My sensible whispering blade you will have a great honour today, you will become something more than you already are." Duretep says to Tunbuntbur and then moves his gaze over to Zubkim, "My faithful and trusted blade, you have been with me the longest and for that I will repay you by giving you a great honour. You will now protect me and my realm. There is a payment though..." Duretep says as he focuses on his energy that he instilled in the blade. A white energy begins to surround the hand that is holding Zhubkim and Zhubkim's flowing nature begins to stabilize. After the energy transfer is over Duretep plants the blade in the ground firmly. He then places his palm face up in front of him and then he holds Tunbuntbur high above his head. He brings Tunbuntbur down so it scewers his hand and this causes all of the energy to flow into the weapon. The weapon grows slightly longer and the metal has viens of onyx weave their way up it to the tip and the small gem has these black swirls that waver within it appear.

Duretep smiles a madman's smile and looks at the blade. "Perfect..." He whispers to himself as he begins to draw symbols in a circle around Zhubkim, he continues to do this for an entire day until there is a massive sigil in the sand that isn't effected by winds in anyway. Duretep walks on the tips of his feet to get to the center of the circle. When he gets there he goes down on both his knees and begins to mumble madly. The extra arms on his back grab his horns and pull them back so that he exposes his neck. He then brings up the newly transformed blade up to his neck. he brings it across and let's his black blood fall on the blade that rests in the sand. Duretep falls over and closes his eyes and passes out letting the blood fill in the circle.

Duretep wakes up and he is at the foot of his castle in the realm of dreams, he get's up, brushes the sand off of him and then begins to walk. "I always hate that part..." Duretep says as he finally gets to his throne and begins to weave the dreams of all that will come. He weaves the nightmares and the beautiful, the dreams that will bring hope and those that will make people stop living. He creates ideas that will be percieved either as mad or as genius. He creates desires that will be all that people have to live for and those that will cause people to die. He builds cities, lands, oceans, caves and otherworldly places all within the realm of dreams. During this he feels something that he has not felt in a long while; happiness.

[sblock]
Sorry about the amount of reading, I kind of hit a writing current and it swept me away.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 13, 2010)

"Sever his connection?  How are we supposed to do that?" snaps Ubariya.  She was _made_ to bring death but the sheer scale of this task is enough to overwhelm the goddess.  She waits a brief moment for any advice that the Forger might give and then follows closely after the One and the Many.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 13, 2010)

Lavaria shook her head softly. Her eyes flare with a burst of fire as she walks with a purpose to the swirling gate of light.

"I'll be damned if I let something ruin this after placing so much time and power into it. she barks coarsely and steps through the portal and starts to fly towards the Giants hands clasping HER new world.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 14, 2010)

Heliasillyel gazed at the unknown primordial overdeity that was strong enough to breach a crystal sphere in a way as to lead widspace inside, something she had thought to be impossible. "Whatever this is, we must work together to bring it down, even if the Forger has it in a stalemate." the Goddess declares.

Her girlish form now exudes an aura of menacing strength, as Heliasillyel produces a flash of light in her right hand, that weaves it's rays of yellow radiance in to what appears to be a grandbow of traditional Elven design, carved with leaves of vine, olive and laurel. The bow spans a great length and seems completely forged of light. "Let us be off then!" Heliasillyel shouts as she flies across the archway in full speed.


----------



## Theroc (Mar 15, 2010)

Torath's assistance in creation was much narrower in scope than the others, both due to his newness to Divine power and due to his unaccustomed state to creating rather than battling.  He formed a small chain of mountains, and within a valley, roughly in the shape of a dragon's claw.  While Torath refused to admit it, it was only possible due to the latent divine power the Forger was releasing, granting Torath a brief burst of energies that he had no choice but to make use of.

Slightly fatigued after his much less impressive display of power and creative inspiration, Torath snarled as he witnessed the giant hand attempting to grasp the planet which he just invested himself in.  However, in the Mist he could not attack.  How then, could he defend against an attacker?  How then, could this being attack!?

"While I don't object to a good fight, how can we sever or harm him here...?"  Torath asked, before taking wing and following Heliasillyel to battle.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2010)

Standing on the side of a rocky mountain, five of the eight gods look across the vast distance to a large glacier. It's rounded tip looks like a finger and you are sure that there are probably four others just like it across the world.

The terrian between the gods and the glacier is rocky and barren. Pools of cooling lava bubble in small pools here and there, the steam rising to a cloudless sky. A large sea-sized lake lies far to the east.

From the glowing portal comes the voice of The Forger. "Ye must venture to the heart of his power, the center of the cold hand. Destroy the link there, and he will have to withdraw." The portals glow starts to fade and still only five gods stand ready to fight. "Beware, his minions may also have been brought to your world." The Forger warns as the portal disappears.

On the mountain the gods wait and discuss what to do, and although the voices of their worshippers are not about to be heard, they are still gods still beings of immense power. 

[sblock=OOC] A little battle planning and posting of your stat blocks then I will whisk you away to the glacier.  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 18, 2010)

Ubariya scowls off into the distance.  She is clearly not pleased.  "We need to be closer.  There's no way we can make an effective plan of battle without more information about the enemy."


----------



## Rathan (Mar 21, 2010)

Lavaria squinted her eyes softly as she raised a long lithe red arm to the large land flows of ice-like 'fingers' and lets a long line of lava-like beams of fiery chaos (Scorching Ray) flow across the newly formed sky at her enemy. Lavaria wanted to test the 'beings' strengths against her lesser powers at the moment and smiled as she watches her magics reach out and try and damage the being stealing their world as she flew a bit closer to get into range!

Fine... if none of the rest of you have the guts to test it's metal.... then I will" the overzealous goddess proclaimed as she lets loose a small bit of her fury on the beings grasp in their new world. 

[sblock=Actions before Init Rounds] Using Empowered Scorching Ray (3 Rays Total at This Level) at will spell like. 1d20+18=30, 1d20+18=28, 1d20+18=36 (Ranged Touch Attacks) for (4d6=17) 25, (4d6=18) 27, and (4d6=14) 21 Fire Damage Respectively  [/sblock]

[sblock= Stat Block Lavaria]
Stat Block Lavaria:

HP: 262 / 262
AC: 39
Initiative: +6

Fort: +38
Refl: +36
Will: +35

Blindsight: 120 ft.

Immunities: Fire, Transmutation (including polymorph and petrification) Energy Drain, Ability Drain, Ability Damage, Mind-Effecting Effects

Damage Reduction: 35/+4

Spell Resistance: 32

Caster Check Roll: 1d20+23

+4 Anarchic Flaming Longbow of Distance: +22/+17/+12 to hit, 1d8+4+1d6 [fire] (+2d6 to lawful beings) dmg, 20x3 Crit, Range 200 ft.

Spell-like Abilities:

Scorching Ray: (At will) Three Ranged Touch Attack Rays at +18 to hit. Three Rays for 4d6 dmg, range 80 ft.

True Seeing: 3/day

Flamestrike: 3/day, DC 30 Flamestrike 15d6 half fire half divine dmg, Range 210 ft., Save Refl for Half

Firestrom: 1/day DC 33 20d6 fire damage, Range 210 ft. Save Refl for half
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 21, 2010)

The One and the Many sludged towards the formation of ice. As he moved, three parts of him detached and began marching behind the mass of shambling vegetation.
On one point, the creature stops moving, and with a shiver, a block of water melts away, and 4 water itself comes to life! the water elementals dance around the giant swarm, before minutes later, more water comes to life, giving birth to another 4 bigger elementals, which follows heavily. A little later, more water gathers and creates yet another elemental, this one, Greater.

Wordless, the god presses the march. 

OOC: Using Elemental swarm and Shambler

[sblock=The One and the Many]The One and the Many

HP: 330

AC: 27
Touch: 16
Flatfooted: 28

Init: +8 

Fort: +34
Ref: +35
Will: +30

Weapon                  Attack   Damage          Critical
(SM)Slam          +20/+15/+10/+5  2d6+5             x2


Abilities:
Distraction DC 26
Damage Aura (5d6)
Paralysis DC: 28
Poison: Black lotus extract: Contact DC 28 3d6 Con initial damage and 3d6 Con secondary damage.
Tremorsense
Immune to Critical hits
No Weapon Damage
Immune to individually targeted target spells (like disintegrate)
Vulnerable to area affect spells (50% more damage).
Fast healing: 5
Stunning fists: Fort DC: 24. A defender who fails this saving throw is stunned for 1 round (until just before your next action). A stunned creature drops everything held, can’t take actions, takes a -2 penalty to AC, and loses his Dexterity bonus to AC (6/day)

Spell-Like abilities:
Speak with Plants: at will 
Transport via Plants: 3/day
Living Oak:  3/day  
Heal: 3/day 
Creeping Doom: 3/day

Plus spell from domain

Spell DC: 24[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 21, 2010)

Ubariya watches as Lavaria flies off and the One and the Many shambles down the side of the mountain summoning minions to battle as he goes.  Quickly she begins scurrying down the mountainside after them.

[sblock=Ubariya Stats]
Ubariya -- Female Outsider 20 / Cleric 1 / Rogue 1
LN Large outsider (Law)
Init +2; Senses Tremorsense, 60 ft.; Listen +22, Spot +22

*DEFENSES*
HP 218/218
AC 33, Touch AC 20, Flat-footed AC 31
Fort +33, Ref +33, Will +35
Speed 60 ft., climb 20 ft.

*OFFENSE*
Full Attack
Distaff of Souls (Spear) +32/+27/+22/+17 (4d6+1d6 cold +10) (does 1d6 to Ubariya) +
Stinger +28 (1d6+2 +poison) +
Slam +28/+28/+28 (2d6+2)

*SPECIAL*
Poison -- Injury, Fortitude DC 24, initial/secondary damage 2d6 Con
Web (as Monstrous Spider)
Fast Healing 5
Shapechange 1/day; CL 20
Immunity to Transmutation, Energy Drain, Ability Drain, Ability Damage, Mind-Affecting Effects.
Damage Reduction 35/ +4
Fire Resistance 20
Spell Resistance 32
Turn Undead 12/day
Sneak Attack +1d6

Spells - CL 1
Spells prepared
0-Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance
1-Inflict Light Wounds, Shield of Faith, D-Protection from Chaos
+domain spells at will[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 21, 2010)

Heliasillyel sighed as she flew, some thirty feet above the ground, her Suncaster at the ready. "Come to me!" she whispered, and three magnificent birds appeared in a flash of bright yellow light, flying beside her, bright gold plumage and wings spanning 80 feet. The birds cried a defiant call at the sight of the unfamiliar enemy in the distance.

[sblock=Actions]Don't know why everyone used a different number of actions. If three are allowed, Heliasillyel uses Summon Monster IX cast as Chaotic Good, to summon three Celestial Rocs. Her Spellcraft modifier is high enough to see what the others are doing with a Take 10, just pointing it out.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]*Hit Points: **218/**218*
*Speed:* 120 feet [flight/average]
*Armor Class:* 44
*Touch AC:* 30
*Flat-footed:* 37
*Damage Reduction:* 35/ +4
*Fire Resistance:* 20
*Spell Resistance:* 32

*Immunities:* Fire, Transmutation, Polymorph, Petrification, Energy  Drain, Ability Drain, Ability Damage, Mind-Affecting Effects, Immortal.

*Caster Level:* 1 (Bard), 1 (Sorcerer) 20 (SLAs), 10 (Domain)
*Caster Level vs Spell Resistance*: 1, 1, 20, 10 + 6 (feats)
*Spell DC: *10 + Spell Level + 14 (CHA)

*Initiative modifier:* + 7
*Fortitude save:* + 36 *Reflex save:* + 43 *Will save:* + 37
*Attack (handheld):* + 27 *Attack (missile):* + 32 *Grapple check:* + 27

*The Suncaster Composite Longbow +4:* +38/ + 28 / +23/ +18 (-1 if  farther than 30ft.)
*Attack with Rapid Shot* (full-round): +36/ +36/ + 26 / +21/ +16  (-1 if farther than 30ft.)

*Damage (M):* 1d8 (Piercing)  x 3 + 1d6 (Fire) / 2d10 (Fire) on  critical + 4 (Enchantment) + 2 (STR) + 2d6 vs Evil + 1 (if within 30ft.)

[sblock=Domain spells/at will]*Good:*

  1.  Protection from Evil
  2. Aid
  3. Magic Circle against Evil 
  4. Holy Smite 
  5. Dispel Evil
  6. Blade Barrier
  7. Holy Word
  8. Holy Aura
  9. Summon Monster IX

*Sun:*

  1. Endure Elements
  2. Heat Metal
  3. Searing Light
  4. Fire Shield
  5. Flame Strike
  6. Fire Seeds
  7. Sunbeam
  8. Sunburst
  9. Prismatic Sphere

*Charm:*

  1. Charm person
  2. Calm emotions 
  3. Suggestion
  4. Heroism
  5. Charm monster 
  6. Geas/quest
  7. Insanity
  8. Demand
  9. Dominate monster[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells and SLAs]*Spell-Like Abilities:*
  Mage’s Disjunction 1 / day, Time Stop 2 / day, True Seeing 3 /day,  Dimensional Anchor 3 /day

*Known Spells** (Bard)**:*
*0 level - 5:* Summon Instrument, Daze, Dancing Lights, Light,

*Spells/Day*
*0 level:* 2

*Known Spells** (Battle Sorcerer)**:*
*0 level - 3:* Detect Magic. Read Magic, Touch of Fatigue
*1 level - 1:* True Strike

*Spells/Day*
*0 level:* 4
*1 level:* 2 + 4 [Cha]

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 21, 2010)

Duretep stops in his creation of the dreaming and sits biting at his lip. "You undrestand that you must help them against the giant, right?" Zidanrad speaks for the first time to his lord and speaks the truth. "I made you smart, i didn't think I made you that smart. Yes, I believe I should help them but I am wracking my brain to figure out why, whta are your thoughts on the matter?" Duretep says looking at his blade while slumping low in his throne. "Could it be that you just feel it's the right thing to do?" The blade responds, there is silence for a small amount of time than they both begin to cackle maddly about that. "I think I have it! They are more interesting to me alive than dead and this world needs to have something to compare to my genius." Duretep stands up at this and looks over to his right side. There stands one of his most loyal subjects, Uldelo ,The Knower. "Uldelo, I am off to do something. Hold all my calls and if you have any information that you would like me to hear before I leave than say it now." Duretep says he looks to his trusted advisor. "Of this sort of a mission i cannot be sure but I can say that your power is greatest in your realm, stay within the dreaming and you can act with greater impact. Best of luck m'lord, I will keep you citadel safe while you are away." He says as he takes of his hat in a low bow.
Duretep walks to the top of his citadel until he is finally in front of the Portcullis Chimeric. He walks through the gate unmolested by the guardian that he posted at the gate. He steps through the gate and into the true dreaming. He looks across the vast plane of green hip lenght grass that is being blown about and he looks up to see millions of bubbles all holding small demiplanes that dreamers from everyworld dream. This place was not created by him but he was able to open a gate to it through the powers of the Forger.
Duretep wills himself to float off of the ground and he floats into a dream where he can see a large mirror. The dream is one of a woman who is rembering her grand mothers house. Duretep wades into the dream and uses the mirror to look at the battle that is transpiring (scrying,greater on Ubariya).

[sblock=Stats]
*BAB:* 25/20/15/10
*Grapple:* +26 
*HP:* 224 (160+44+10+2d6)
*Speed:* 60' ground, 120' Fly (Average)[1] 
*Dmg Red:* 13/+4 *Spell Res:* 32
*Init:* +10 *Spell Save:* +17
*ACP:* +0 *Spell Fail:* 0%

*Weapon Attack Damage Critical*
Zidanrad +29 1d4+4 19-20x2
thrown +30 1d4+4 19-20x2

*Special Abilities:* Gibbering (DC 27)[1], Madness[1], Madness Incarnate (Blnding Beauty) (DC 27)[1], Corporeal Instability (DC 22)[1], Quickness [1]

*Spell-like Abilities:* at will: Prestidigitation[1], Tongues[1], Haste[1], Displacment[1], Dispel Magic[1], Mirror Image (image AC 12)[1], Major Image (DC 20)[1], Detect Thoughts[1],Detect Magic[1]
3 times-per-day: Teleport, greater[1]

*Class Abilities:* 
Wilder: Wild Surge +1, Enervation, Psionics
Bard: Bardic Music (Fascinate, countersong,inspire courage +1), Bardic Knowldge, Spellcasting

*Immunities:* Immortality, Transmutation,
Energy Drain, Ability Drain, Mind-Affecting Effects

*Resistances:* Fire (20)

*Feats:*Improved Intiative, Superior Intiaitve, Power Penetration, Greater Power Penetration, Psionic Meditation, Wounding Attack, Psionic Body 

[sblock=Spells/Psionics]
Power Points: 5
Psionics: 
1st level: Force Screen

Spells:
Spells per day:
0 level: 2
Spells Known:
0 level: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Message, Read Magic 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Domains]
Dream:
1. Sleep
2. Augury
3. Deep Slumber
4. Phantasmal Killer
5. Nightmare
6. Dream Sight
7. Scrying, Greater
8. Power Word, Stun
9. Weird

Madness:
1. Confusion, Lesser
2. Touch of Madness
3. Rage
4. Confusion
5. Bolts of Bedevilment
6. Phantasmal Killer
7. Insantiy
8. Maddening Scream
9. Weird

Planning:
1. Deathwatch
2. Augury
3. Clairaudience/Clairvoyance
4. Status
5. Detect Scrying
6. Heroe's Feast
7. Scrying, Greater
8. Discern Location
9. Time Stop
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Number of actions before reaching the glacier are unlimited it is about a mile to a mile and a half away. So prep whatever you wish and I will assume that summon spells are held off to you get much closer.

Going to push you all forward.
[/sblock]

Arriving at the base of the hundred foot tall cliff, the gods both on the ground and in the air are awestruck by it's awesome size. From the air it looks like the glacier goes on forever, just a flat plain of snow and ice.

[sblock=OOC] In addition to any power ups or other spells you should list climb checks for those of you who are climbing. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 23, 2010)

Arriving at the base of the icy fingertip-cliff Ubariya examines the flesh of this titanic enemy.  She doesn't spend much time at this, however, but begins scurrying up the side of the finger.  Once she arrives at the top she'll move towards the back of the hand figuring that there will be where they need to do whatever in order to get the titan to release their world.

[sblock=OOC]
Spot Take10+22= 32
Climb Take10+32= 42
Accelerate climbing (from Speed 20 to 40) 42-5= 37
Unless this is supernaturally difficult this should succeed and Ubariya would be able to climb up the cliff in a round and a half.[/sblock][sblock=Ubariya Stats]
Ubariya -- Female Outsider 20 / Cleric 1 / Rogue 1
LN Large outsider (Law)
Init +2; Senses Tremorsense, 60 ft.; Listen +22, Spot +22

*DEFENSES*
HP 218/218
AC 33, Touch AC 20, Flat-footed AC 31
Fort +33, Ref +33, Will +35
Speed 70 ft., climb 20 ft.

*OFFENSE*
Full Attack
Distaff of Souls (Spear) +32/+27/+22/+17 (4d6+1d6 cold +10) (does 1d6 to Ubariya) +
Stinger +28 (1d6+2 +poison) +
Slam +28/+28/+28 (2d6+2)

*SPECIAL*
Poison -- Injury, Fortitude DC 24, initial/secondary damage 2d6 Con
Web (as Monstrous Spider)
Fast Healing 5
Shapechange 1/day; CL 20
Immunity to Transmutation, Energy Drain, Ability Drain, Ability Damage, Mind-Affecting Effects.
Damage Reduction 35/ +4
Fire Resistance 20
Spell Resistance 32
Turn Undead 12/day
Sneak Attack +1d6

Spells - CL 1
Spells prepared
0-Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance
1-Inflict Light Wounds, Shield of Faith, D-Protection from Chaos
+domain spells at will[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 23, 2010)

The mass of vegetation starts to go up slowly, it's rootlings carving the ice for holding. 

Climb: 36


----------



## Rathan (Mar 23, 2010)

Lavaria takes careful note to watch her surroundings carefully... she had not risen to power just to be struck down for not keeping an eagles eye out for danger. As she watched Ubariya quickly ascend the large ice-flow, followed slowly by The One and the Many. She hovered in mid air above them and rose at their pace. Lavaria liked to work alone most times but this was beyond her scope to deal with on her own, she knew she would need these other beings help to rid this monstrosity from her newly created planet. 

[sblock=Skill Checks and Info]

Taking 10 for Spot and Search as I ascend the ice-flow with the others. If this is not possible I will roll to determine actual skill checks.

Also Making an Arcana and The Planes check here to possibly learn more about this being if possible.

Spot Take Ten: 31
Search Take Ten: 31
Knowledge [Arcana]: 1d20+25=30 (Arcana Check)
Knowledge [The Planes]: 1d20+24=30 (The Planes Check)[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 23, 2010)

Heliasillyel flew alongside Ubariya, examining this unknown overdeity's _finger._ "This is new to me." she stated bluntly to the Weaver Uncaring. Up above, her creation threw sufficient illumination on their surroundings to have clear visibility for miles around.

[sblock]Spot and Listen are -1 modifiers. Knowledge (Arcana) (The Planes ) (Religion) + 25 modifier.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]*Hit Points: **218/**218*
*Speed:* 120 feet [flight/average]
*Armor Class:* 44
*Touch AC:* 30
*Flat-footed:* 37
*Damage Reduction:* 35/ +4
*Fire Resistance:* 20
*Spell Resistance:* 32

*Immunities:* Fire, Transmutation, Polymorph, Petrification, Energy   Drain, Ability Drain, Ability Damage, Mind-Affecting Effects,  Immortal.

*Caster Level:* 1 (Bard), 1 (Sorcerer) 20 (SLAs), 10 (Domain)
*Caster Level vs Spell Resistance*: 1, 1, 20, 10 + 6 (feats)
*Spell DC: *10 + Spell Level + 14 (CHA)

*Initiative modifier:* + 7
*Fortitude save:* + 36 *Reflex save:* + 43 *Will save:* +  37
*Attack (handheld):* + 27 *Attack (missile):* + 32 *Grapple  check:* + 27

*The Suncaster Composite Longbow +4:* +38/ + 28 / +23/ +18 (-1 if   farther than 30ft.)
*Attack with Rapid Shot* (full-round): +36/ +36/ + 26 / +21/ +16   (-1 if farther than 30ft.)

*Damage (M):* 1d8 (Piercing)  x 3 + 1d6 (Fire) / 2d10 (Fire) on   critical + 4 (Enchantment) + 2 (STR) + 2d6 vs Evil + 1 (if within 30ft.)

[sblock=Domain spells/at will]*Good:*

  1.  Protection from Evil
  2. Aid
  3. Magic Circle against Evil 
  4. Holy Smite 
  5. Dispel Evil
  6. Blade Barrier
  7. Holy Word
  8. Holy Aura
  9. Summon Monster IX

*Sun:*

  1. Endure Elements
  2. Heat Metal
  3. Searing Light
  4. Fire Shield
  5. Flame Strike
  6. Fire Seeds
  7. Sunbeam
  8. Sunburst
  9. Prismatic Sphere

*Charm:*

  1. Charm person
  2. Calm emotions 
  3. Suggestion
  4. Heroism
  5. Charm monster 
  6. Geas/quest
  7. Insanity
  8. Demand
  9. Dominate monster[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells and SLAs]*Spell-Like Abilities:*
  Mage’s Disjunction 1 / day, Time Stop 2 / day, True Seeing 3 /day,   Dimensional Anchor 3 /day

*Known Spells** (Bard)**:*
*0 level - 5:* Summon Instrument, Daze, Dancing Lights, Light,

*Spells/Day*
*0 level:* 2

*Known Spells** (Battle Sorcerer)**:*
*0 level - 3:* Detect Magic. Read Magic, Touch of Fatigue
*1 level - 1:* True Strike

*Spells/Day*
*0 level:* 4
*1 level:* 2 + 4 [Cha]

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 24, 2010)

"So they move to the back of the palm, interesting. I must make work quickly then, there is little time." Duretep ponders to himself as he leaves the dream of the woman. Once he reenters the true dreaming he begins to rub his temples and closes his eyes as his mind races through the all of the dream demiplanesuntil it halts and stares at one (discern location). Duretep than opens his eyes and understands the way to his target and moves quickly to the dream plane of their foe. 

He sits outside the demiplane preparing himself for anything that could be coming (haste, displacement). He takes his blade and cuts the large globe open and floats into the plane once he is ready.


[sblock=Stats]
*BAB:* 25/20/15/10
*Grapple:* +26 
*HP:* 224 (160+44+10+2d6)
*Speed:* 60' ground, 120' Fly (Average)[1] 
*Dmg Red:* 13/+4 *Spell Res:* 32
*Init:* +10 *Spell Save:* +17
*ACP:* +0 *Spell Fail:* 0%

*Weapon Attack Damage Critical*
Zidanrad +29 1d4+4 19-20x2
thrown +30 1d4+4 19-20x2

*Special Abilities:* Gibbering (DC 27)[1], Madness[1], Madness Incarnate (Blnding Beauty) (DC 27)[1], Corporeal Instability (DC 22)[1], Quickness [1]

*Spell-like Abilities:* at will: Prestidigitation[1], Tongues[1], Haste[1], Displacment[1], Dispel Magic[1], Mirror Image (image AC 12)[1], Major Image (DC 20)[1], Detect Thoughts[1],Detect Magic[1]
3 times-per-day: Teleport, greater[1]

*Class Abilities:* 
Wilder: Wild Surge +1, Enervation, Psionics
Bard: Bardic Music (Fascinate, countersong,inspire courage +1), Bardic Knowldge, Spellcasting

*Immunities:* Immortality, Transmutation,
Energy Drain, Ability Drain, Mind-Affecting Effects

*Resistances:* Fire (20)

*Feats:*Improved Intiative, Superior Intiaitve, Power Penetration, Greater Power Penetration, Psionic Meditation, Wounding Attack, Psionic Body 

[sblock=Spells/Psionics]
Power Points: 5
Psionics: 
1st level: Force Screen

Spells:
Spells per day:
0 level: 2
Spells Known:
0 level: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Message, Read Magic 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Domains]
Dream:
1. Sleep
2. Augury
3. Deep Slumber
4. Phantasmal Killer
5. Nightmare
6. Dream Sight
7. Scrying, Greater
8. Power Word, Stun
9. Weird

Madness:
1. Confusion, Lesser
2. Touch of Madness
3. Rage
4. Confusion
5. Bolts of Bedevilment
6. Phantasmal Killer
7. Insantiy
8. Maddening Scream
9. Weird

Planning:
1. Deathwatch
2. Augury
3. Clairaudience/Clairvoyance
4. Status
5. Detect Scrying
6. Heroe's Feast
7. Scrying, Greater
8. Discern Location
9. Time Stop
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2010)

*On the worlds face-*

Climbing the sheer wall of ice is easy but cold. The ice begins to take it's toll on the climbers but just as it seems to getting towards it's worst they reach the top. Shivering and watching their breath mist before them, the gods look out onto a vast white plain.

Knowing they should hurry, not just for The Forger but also for themselves they head out. After about a short half mile of walking the group comes to what looks like a shadow in the ice. A huge fish like creature is almost visible buried deep within the massive glacier. It has a tail and round body, and a unique spiraling horn coming out of it's head.

As you walk the cold gets much bitter to everyone and you see more creatures in the ice. A breeze starts to pick up coming from directly ahead of you. Light it is at first but it is getting stronger by the second.

[sblock=ooc]Need five Fort saves from everyone. And you may still cast any spells you wish as you walk towards the back of the hand. [/sblock]

*******************************************************

*In the Grey Mist-*

The minotaur god watches with a snort as the group continues on. Folding his arms across his chest the war gods waits in anticipation, to see if the deities of this new world wind up crushed by the giant. Then the image changes from the planets surface to the struggle above it. The Forger still has the "arm" of the giant in a death grip and the hole seems a little larger, and...

Shocked The Slaughter watches as a enormous mouth starts to blow a cold celestial wind at the planet, it has in it's grip.

*******************************************************

*In the Dreamscape*

Waking up from the nightmare the goodwife breathes a sigh of relief, "Tis only a bad dream." she says to herself before closing her eyes again drifting off once more.

Duretep has entered a cold, blank realm. It seems the Urborg Giant has no dreams and maybe no imagination, giving the mad god the upper hand here. But first he must rouse the monster god to get him to join Duretep in the dreamscape to battle, perhaps a nightmare will do the job.

[sblock=ooc] still working on the mechanics can you give me one more RP post? plz [/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Mar 25, 2010)

Lavaria seems to almost psychically slow due to the coldness emanating around her from the blank coldness of the giants 'hand'. Figures the first real threat to the new world would revolved around something cold... her ONE weakness. Each few feet she hovered past a cold chill could be seen running down her spine as she scowled and tried to wrap her toga style cloth about her slowly cooling form to keep herself insulated, the color of her skin darkening as she cools off on the surface.

[sblock=Fort Save x5] 1d20+38=56, 1d20+38=43, 1d20+38=56, 1d20+38=53, 1d20+38=44[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 25, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Duretep has entered a cold, blank realm. It seems the Urborg Giant has no dreams and maybe no imagination, giving the mad god the upper hand here. But first he must rouse the monster god to get him to join Duretep in the dreamscape to battle, perhaps a nightmare will do the job.




"A blank canvas? A BLANK CANVAS! Hahahahaha....." Duretep beginds to laugh manically at the options that present itself. He begins to think of what could cause a creature to cringe? what is the essence of fear that he should use? should he be subtle and how so. 

He begins to create a city where there is only alley ways, tight and dark just large enough to fit in. The kind of alleyway that the echo of something scuttling along can be heard just around the corner but when you go to see what it could be there is nothing. The alleys allow for shadows to flit just out of your sight and then be gone the next. The buidlings tower so high that the sky is obscured and you are trapped within the maze that is it's confines. The walls always have a wetness to them, the kind that is indistiguishable from water or a slime. This is the city where you can smell the decay of garbage, bodies of the street people, and of morality itself. This is the city where every corner you turn looks like the one you just came from, there is no way out. It is a prison, it is a tomb, it is where you lose hope and die.

Duretep walks through his creation and speaks to himself about the aspects of his creation. "Something is missing...what could it be...ah,no no...there we go, that is the ticket." Duretep finally says as he weaves out of the shadow a violin and begins to play. As he plays a scuttling can be heard, as if there were millions of pins hitting the floor, and then spiders come out of the shadows behind him and disperse into his creation creating massive nests. He stops playing for a moment and places his hand on to the city wall and begins to mutter strange words as the slime comes together and it morphs around his hand and quivers for a moment and then moves of leaving a trail of of it's fluid.

"We could have been best of friends," Duretep says as the city moves around him to get him to his tree throne that he recreated, ravens and all, "but you had to get greedy and you had to try to take it all," Duretep continues to mutter to himself as he holds Zidanrad high in the air "you had to make it personal," and Duretep plunges Zidanrad into the ground underneath him causing  a wave of energy to emenate "SO COME AND GET ME!!!" Duretep yell directly into the Giants mind and then silence, perfect, still silence and Duretep sits in his throne and waits.

[sblock]
There is your post HM. I hope Voda and Glasseye don't mind me taking some of their stuff, I just think it's the best way to make this personal. Sorry about Lavaria and Helliaisllyel, fire and light aren't particuallarly creepy enough, but through out the match up I may pull something out of their books too.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 25, 2010)

Ubariya grins grimly at Heliasillyel and struggles to suppress a shiver as a blast of arctic air washes over her bare skin.  She was at home with the cold of night and she had sent many to the cold of the grave but this, _this_ cold put a bitter chill in her bones that she didn't think would ever thaw.  "I knew there would be challenges; I just never imagined _freezing_ while climbing a massive finger would be one."  She laughs and the sound peals out through the air like silver bells.

[sblock=Saves]1d20+33=36, 1d20+33=51, 1d20+33=35, 1d20+33=36, 1d20+33=45  Well, now I've experienced the Invisible Castle hate that everyone else is always talking about.  Three rolls of three or lower?  Crazy![/sblock][sblock=Ubariya Stats]
Ubariya -- Female Outsider 20 / Cleric 1 / Rogue 1
LN Large outsider (Law)
Init +2; Senses Tremorsense, 60 ft.; Listen +22, Spot +22

*DEFENSES*
HP 218/218
AC 33, Touch AC 20, Flat-footed AC 31
Fort +33, Ref +33, Will +35
Speed 70 ft., climb 20 ft.

*OFFENSE*
Full Attack
Distaff of Souls (Spear) +32/+27/+22/+17 (4d6+1d6 cold +10) (does 1d6 to Ubariya) +
Stinger +28 (1d6+2 +poison) +
Slam +28/+28/+28 (2d6+2)

*SPECIAL*
Poison -- Injury, Fortitude DC 24, initial/secondary damage 2d6 Con
Web (as Monstrous Spider)
Fast Healing 5
Shapechange 1/day; CL 20
Immunity to Transmutation, Energy Drain, Ability Drain, Ability Damage, Mind-Affecting Effects.
Damage Reduction 35/ +4
Fire Resistance 20
Spell Resistance 32
Turn Undead 12/day
Sneak Attack +1d6

Spells - CL 1
Spells prepared
0-Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance
1-Inflict Light Wounds, Shield of Faith, D-Protection from Chaos
+domain spells at will[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 25, 2010)

The mass of vegetation and vermin contracts and expands, each time, expanding less, as the unnatural cold freezes portions of the vegetation, making it contract, blacken and detach from the hive minded god. However, lacking blood or any body that could lose heat, Geas is apparently not affected as the Spider queen. *"We are closing to our foe, raise your defenses, our destiny approaches."*


_Fort saves: 1d20+34: 40, 50, 51, 37, 43_


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 25, 2010)

Heliasillyel snorted at the advancing wave of cold, and exploded with a halo of yellow light around herself. She then quickly threw a ball of light around each deity - even Lavaria whom she disliked somewhat. Still, a creature of flame would not suffer while the Sun Goddess could prevent it. Heliasillyel then continued preparing the group with all the feeble magic her current form could muster. "It is quite inconvenient to be bothered by the elements. I feel more _mortal_ than I would wish." she muttered.

The Goddess smiled and sang a lively song about spring and sunshine, imbuing it with magic as she flew next to the group. Everyone could feel their defenses strengthen and their resolve sharpen.

The golden feathered birds she had summoned call out and circle Heliasillyel's girlish form, while more appear as the Deity smiles radiantly. It seems that nothing can dampen the Elven Goddess's good spirits.

[sblock=Actions]Casts Fire  Shield on herself. Casts Endure Elements on herself and everyone willing. Casts Aid on herself (11 bonus HP for herself, others should make their own rolls.) and everyone willing. Casts Holy Aura as she sings (Perform: Sing take 10 = 48). Every round she gets, she summons another Celestial Roc. Honestly a whole flock of the birds cannot be ignored, they have 207 HP _each_. I suggest you all put every buff on with a round counter like i will in my statblock.

She will recast as necessary. HM if she uses Holy Aura on TOATM, Ubarya and Lavaria and herself, that leaves 6 creatures that can be affected. She targets the Celestial Rocs she has summoned first.

Don't know if i still needed to roll 5 x fort saves if under the effect of Endure Elements, but did so nevertheless. The others can benefit from the Holy Aura bonus to saves too i guess (she would have cast it at the first sign of trouble or predicament since it's at will): 1d20+40 x 5 = 45, 42, 55, 43, 52 [/sblock]
[sblock=Spells/Effects]Fire Shield *10/10 rounds*
Endure Elements *24 hours*
Aid *10 minutes* (100/100 rounds)
Holy *Aura 10/10 rounds*[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]*Hit Points: **229/**218 (+ 11 temporary*)
*Speed:* 120 feet [flight/average]
*Armor Class:* 44 + 4 (Holy Aura)
*Touch AC:* 30
*Flat-footed:* 37
*Damage Reduction:* 35/ +4
*Fire Resistance:* 20
*Spell Resistance:* 32

*Immunities:* Fire, Transmutation, Polymorph, Petrification, Energy    Drain, Ability Drain, Ability Damage, Mind-Affecting Effects,   Immortal.

*Caster Level:* 1 (Bard), 1 (Sorcerer) 20 (SLAs), 10 (Domain)
*Caster Level vs Spell Resistance*: 1, 1, 20, 10 + 6 (feats)
*Spell DC: *10 + Spell Level + 14 (CHA)

*Initiative modifier:* + 7
*Fortitude save:* + 36+4 *Reflex save:* + 43+4 *Will save:* +   37+4 (+4 each/ Holy Aura)
*Attack (handheld):* + 27 *Attack (missile):* + 32 *Grapple   check:* + 27

*The Suncaster Composite Longbow +4:* +38/ + 28 / +23/ +18 (-1 if    farther than 30ft.) + 1 (Aid)
*Attack with Rapid Shot* (full-round): +36/ +36/ + 26 / +21/ +16    (-1 if farther than 30ft.) + 1 (Aid)

*Damage (M):* 1d8 (Piercing)  x 3 + 1d6 (Fire) / 2d10 (Fire) on    critical + 4 (Enchantment) + 2 (STR) + 2d6 vs Evil + 1 (if within 30ft.)

[sblock=Domain spells/at will]*Good:*

  1.  Protection from Evil
  2. Aid
  3. Magic Circle against Evil 
  4. Holy Smite 
  5. Dispel Evil
  6. Blade Barrier
  7. Holy Word
  8. Holy Aura
  9. Summon Monster IX

*Sun:*

  1. Endure Elements
  2. Heat Metal
  3. Searing Light
  4. Fire Shield
  5. Flame Strike
  6. Fire Seeds
  7. Sunbeam
  8. Sunburst
  9. Prismatic Sphere

*Charm:*

  1. Charm person
  2. Calm emotions 
  3. Suggestion
  4. Heroism
  5. Charm monster 
  6. Geas/quest
  7. Insanity
  8. Demand
  9. Dominate monster[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells and SLAs]*Spell-Like Abilities:*
  Mage’s Disjunction 1 / day, Time Stop 2 / day, True Seeing 3 /day,    Dimensional Anchor 3 /day

*Known Spells** (Bard)**:*
*0 level - 5:* Summon Instrument, Daze, Dancing Lights, Light,

*Spells/Day*
*0 level:* 2

*Known Spells** (Battle Sorcerer)**:*
*0 level - 3:* Detect Magic. Read Magic, Touch of Fatigue
*1 level - 1:* True Strike

*Spells/Day*
*0 level:* 4
*1 level:* 2 + 4 [Cha]

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Mar 25, 2010)

Lavaria glares over at Heliasillyel as she is casting almost as if she's breaking her concentration.... yet she takes the spells upon her from the other goddess without a word... the relief from the cold was more than welcome.

[sblock=Stat Block Lavaria]

HP: 280 / 262 (1d8+10=18 HP from Aid Spell)
AC: 43 (39 Base, +4 deflection from spell)
Initiative: +6

Fort: +42 [Base 38, +4 Resistance from spell] 
Refl: +40 [Base 36, +4 Resistance from spell]
Will: +39 [Base 35, +4 Resistance from spell]

Immunities: Fire, Transmutation (including polymorph and petrification, Energy Drain, Ability Drain, Ability Damage, Mind-Effecting Effects

Flame Body: Anyone grappling or touching Lavaria takes 6d6 points of fire damage each round. This can be suppressed as free action.

Damage Reduction: 35/+4

Spell Resistance: 32

Caster Check Roll: 1d20+23

+4 Anarchic Flaming Longbow of Distance: +22/+17/+12 to hit, 1d8+4+1d6 [fire] (+2d6 to lawful beings) dmg, 20x3 Crit, Range 200 ft.

Spell-like Abilities:

Scorching Ray: (At will) Three Ranged Touch Attack Rays at +18 to hit. Three Rays for 4d6 dmg, range 80 ft.

True Seeing: 3/day

Flamestrike: 3/day, DC 30 Flamestrike 15d6 half fire hald divine dmg, Range 210 ft., Save Refl for Half

Firestrom: 1/day DC 33 20d6 fire damage, Range 210 ft. Save Refl for half
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 26, 2010)

*"You can be slain, that alone is more mortal than feeling cold. We recommend all of you to be careful. We are not facing a simple foe. This entity holds the Forger alone, and will eventually tear our world apart. It's power is beyond our scopes."* Replies the shambling mound of gigantic proportions.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 27, 2010)

As the group advances across the back of the giant hand the wind starts to pick up. At first it is just a rough breeze but then it becomes stronger and stronger. 

Pieces of ice and snow start to swirl past the group, and walking forward seems a chore. But they move on flying into the face of the wind even at it's strongest. The rocs and elemental swarms also plow forward but the strain of moving through the ferious storm starts to show on them.

And finally the wind at it's strongest seems to be coming at you sideways and the debir is larger chunks of ice. A funnel forms ahead of you and covers a wide area of land. It moves eraticly but never venture's far from blocking your path.

******************************************

The distant cries of wolves feels the silent realm with their mourningful cry. Duretep can feel that The Urborg Giant has raised some sort of defense and it is taking the form of a wolf pack. The are out there stalking the alleys testing the air for a smell of fear.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 27, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> The distant cries of wolves feels the silent realm with their mourningful cry. Duretep can feel that The Urborg Giant has raised some sort of defense and it is taking the form of a wolf pack. The are out there stalking the alleys testing the air for a smell of fear.




"Fee Fie Foe Fum, I smell the fear of the giant one." Duretep says as he stands up from his throne and as he does all of the ravens scatter and fly though out the city. He smiles as he watches his messengers fly off and then he picks up his violin, "did you ever know Giant that the Devil Went Down to Gerogia..." and with that he begins to play his violin so as to drown out the sound of the wolves mournful cries. He plays strange scales with odd note arrangements that are impossible for human ears to comprehend and to play in the waking world

Across the city there is a rousing, not a large one but many small ones. As the wolves move through the city they come up to an alley that is a dead end, blocked not by a wall of mortar and brick but web. They have little time to understand what they have walked into because a black rain begins to fall on them. Confusion sets in as the rain lands on them but doesn't feel wet on their fur but light and warm. Confusion escelates to fear as the black rain begins to bite at them filling thier bodies with venom that does not kill but paralyzes. Fear faulters into desperation as the spiders begin to wrap their prey in the webbing that created the wall that doomed them in the first place whose eyes desperately flit back and forth, they look for anything that could save them but nothing comes.

Duretep looks down upon the scene before him from the eyes of one of his ravens. "Ah Ubariya, your children will always have a place within my realm, this I promise you" Duretep mutters to himself as he opens his eyes, "So Giant, I'm no Little Red Riding Hood am I. I think Miss Muffet is much more appropriate don't you think?" Duretep yells out to the city knowing that The Giant can hear him and then he starts to laugh. His laugh is echoed by the cawing of all of his ravens who also revel in their masters mirth, the sound of the ravens carries throughout the city echoing infintly through the alleyways adding to the hellish atmosphere.

[sblock=@ HM]
Is that what I was supposed to do because if this becomes a game of cat and mouse then I am all to happy to oblige. Duretep might be going very sinister later on through this psychological battle, just giving you a heads up.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 28, 2010)

Ubariya glares at the funnel-cloud of ice and freezing air that moves to block their way then down at the icy hand upon which they stand.  She shakes her head then kneels to place her hand flat on the surface of the cold hand.  With a smile she begins channeling _Destruction_ after _Destruction_ into the giant.  In between spells she speaks, "Maybe we don't _need_ to go further.  Our enemy is _here_."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 28, 2010)

*"Show yourself to us, oh mighty titan. We are your destiny, come to meet us, and thus the end of your existence in this world."* menaces the plant lord.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 31, 2010)

The funnel evaporates into snow and ice settling before the group. The wind having no effect on the living immortals dies down as the Urborg Giant waits for his minions to stop the young gods from reaching the center of the ice hand.

Moving forward once again the group pauses as it hears an odd sound. 

"trill, trill.... trill, trill"

Sounding almost like a giant cricket the sound seems to be coming from everywhere.

"trill, trill... trill, trill"


[sblock=OOC] Please post initatives, power ups/summons with maximum durations. I will then modifiy the durations based on how much time I think has passed, from the last time you casted the spell. 


Also Round one actions and location. If you are flying ahead behind group walking beside someone or the like. [/sblock]

********************************************

In the Urborg Giants first nightmare the wolves dissolve under the onslaught. Enraged the giant sends forth a larger dream creature. A Jotunheim Frost Giant, crashes from the darkness into the city streets. Ignoring the pitiful attempts by the ravens to harm it, it stalks towards the Mad Dreamer, it's axe ready to strike.

[sblock=ooc] Initative and will let you know the combat starts with the two of you 80' away. 

Jotunheim Giant, Quasi-diety DR0 AC:18 (touch:5/FF:18) HP 213[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 31, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]What effect do my _Destruction_ spells have?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 31, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] The destruction did nothing but crack the ice remember the Urborg Giant is not present, the ice hand was formed due to one of his powers. He is trying to "grab the world" and this is the physical aspect it took on. [/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Mar 31, 2010)

Init Roll (1d20+6=21)

Casting True Seeing Spell-like. (Lasts 21 Minutes or 210 rounds.)

Lavaria looks about not sure what was going on yet something in the back of her mind told her something was about to get very very bad very quickly. She Take to the skies above the giant slab of ice below her about fifty feet or some strait up and waits as her eyes glass over in the cold canvasing her surroundings.

[sblock=Stat Block Lavaria]

HP: 280 / 262 (1d8+10=18 HP from Aid Spell)
AC: 43 (39 Base, +4 deflection from spell)
Initiative: +6

Fort: +42 [Base 38, +4 Resistance from spell] 
Refl: +40 [Base 36, +4 Resistance from spell]
Will: +39 [Base 35, +4 Resistance from spell]

Immunities: Fire, Transmutation (including polymorph and petrification, Energy Drain, Ability Drain, Ability Damage, Mind-Effecting Effects

Flame Body: Anyone grappling or touching Lavaria takes 6d6 points of fire damage each round. This can be suppressed as free action.

Damage Reduction: 35/+4

Spell Resistance: 32

Caster Check Roll: 1d20+23

+4 Anarchic Flaming Longbow of Distance: +22/+17/+12 to hit, 1d8+4+1d6 [fire] (+2d6 to lawful beings) dmg, 20x3 Crit, Range 200 ft.

Spell-like Abilities:

Scorching Ray: (At will) Three Ranged Touch Attack Rays at +18 to hit. Three Rays for 4d6 dmg, range 80 ft.

True Seeing: 3/day (1/3 Used)

Flamestrike: 3/day, DC 30 Flamestrike 15d6 half fire hald divine dmg, Range 210 ft., Save Refl for Half

Firestrom: 1/day DC 33 20d6 fire damage, Range 210 ft. Save Refl for half
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 31, 2010)

Init: 27

The Shambling god assumes a defensive position. The summoned creatures circling him. As the One and the Many shivers, the ice beneath him begins to melt and evaporate forming a thick mist of water vapour around the god. The mist grows becoming a dense cloud. 

[sblock=Actions]
Creatures: 
Elemental of Water 4 Large, 4 Huge, 1 greater.
Shambling mounds 3 shamblers

Spells: Obscuring Mist and Fog Cloud
All durations are 21 minutes, except for the shamblers that last 7 weeks.

Shambler
Elemental swarm
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 31, 2010)

Ubariya pushes ahead on foot little concerned with the _trilling_ sound.  It'll make itself known in due time, she is sure, and until then she chooses not to worry.  Now, she holds the Distaff of Souls at the ready as she advances eager to find this 'connection' to the Urborg Giant's power so their work can finally begin.

[sblock=OOC]Init: 1d20+2=4
Ubariya doesn't have any buffs or summons currently in effect except for the Endure Elements that was cast on her by Heliasillyel.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ubariya Stats]
Ubariya -- Female Outsider 20 / Cleric 1 / Rogue 1
LN Large outsider (Law)
Init +2; Senses Tremorsense, 60 ft.; Listen +22, Spot +22

*DEFENSES*
HP 218/218
AC 33, Touch AC 20, Flat-footed AC 31
Fort +33, Ref +33, Will +35
Speed 70 ft., climb 20 ft.

*OFFENSE*
Full Attack
Distaff of Souls (Spear) +32/+27/+22/+17 (4d6+1d6 cold +10) (does 1d6 to Ubariya) +
Stinger +28 (1d6+2 +poison) +
Slam +28/+28/+28 (2d6+2)

*SPECIAL*
Poison -- Injury, Fortitude DC 24, initial/secondary damage 2d6 Con
Web (as Monstrous Spider)
Fast Healing 5
Shapechange 1/day; CL 20
Immunity to Transmutation, Energy Drain, Ability Drain, Ability Damage, Mind-Affecting Effects.
Damage Reduction 35/ +4
Fire Resistance 20
Spell Resistance 32
Turn Undead 12/day
Sneak Attack +1d6

Spells - CL 1
Spells prepared
0-Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance
1-Inflict Light Wounds, Shield of Faith, D-Protection from Chaos
+domain spells at will[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 31, 2010)

The Sun Elven Goddess floated above the battlefield, a hundred feet up at least, surrounded by her flock of huge golden birds. She hummed a quiet tune as she raised the Suncaster and produced an arrow of yellow light in her left hand. She was ready to attack as soon as she recognized the threat of an enemy.

Heliasillyel was glad that her power was able to preserve the other deities - it was the nature of the sun to provide warmth and life, and therefore her nature as well.

[sblock]Ready an action to attack i suppose. Initiative: 1d20+7=9 I don't know how many Rocs she has summoned, but since the duration of summon monster is 1 round per level she can't have more than 10 out - one just summoned, and one just about to disappear. The stats for a Roc are here. The Celestial template is here.[/sblock]


[sblock=Spells/Effects]Fire Shield *10/10 rounds*
Endure Elements *24 hours*
Aid *10 minutes* (100/100 rounds)
Holy *Aura 10/10 rounds*[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]*Hit Points: **229/**218 (+ 11 temporary*)
*Speed:* 120 feet [flight/average]
*Armor Class:* 44 + 4 (Holy Aura)
*Touch AC:* 30
*Flat-footed:* 37
*Damage Reduction:* 35/ +4
*Fire Resistance:* 20
*Spell Resistance:* 32

*Immunities:* Fire, Transmutation, Polymorph, Petrification, Energy     Drain, Ability Drain, Ability Damage, Mind-Affecting Effects,    Immortal.

*Caster Level:* 1 (Bard), 1 (Sorcerer) 20 (SLAs), 10 (Domain)
*Caster Level vs Spell Resistance*: 1, 1, 20, 10 + 6 (feats)
*Spell DC: *10 + Spell Level + 14 (CHA)

*Initiative modifier:* + 7
*Fortitude save:* + 36+4 *Reflex save:* + 43+4 *Will save:*  +   37+4 (+4 each/ Holy Aura)
*Attack (handheld):* + 27 *Attack (missile):* + 32 *Grapple    check:* + 27

*The Suncaster Composite Longbow +4:* +38/ + 28 / +23/ +18 (-1 if     farther than 30ft.) + 1 (Aid)
*Attack with Rapid Shot* (full-round): +36/ +36/ + 26 / +21/ +16     (-1 if farther than 30ft.) + 1 (Aid)

*Damage (M):* 1d8 (Piercing)  x 3 + 1d6 (Fire) / 2d10 (Fire) on     critical + 4 (Enchantment) + 2 (STR) + 2d6 vs Evil + 1 (if within 30ft.)

[sblock=Domain spells/at will]*Good:*

  1.  Protection from Evil
  2. Aid
  3. Magic Circle against Evil 
  4. Holy Smite 
  5. Dispel Evil
  6. Blade Barrier
  7. Holy Word
  8. Holy Aura
  9. Summon Monster IX

*Sun:*

  1. Endure Elements
  2. Heat Metal
  3. Searing Light
  4. Fire Shield
  5. Flame Strike
  6. Fire Seeds
  7. Sunbeam
  8. Sunburst
  9. Prismatic Sphere

*Charm:*

  1. Charm person
  2. Calm emotions 
  3. Suggestion
  4. Heroism
  5. Charm monster 
  6. Geas/quest
  7. Insanity
  8. Demand
  9. Dominate monster[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells and SLAs]*Spell-Like Abilities:*
  Mage’s Disjunction 1 / day, Time Stop 2 / day, True Seeing 3 /day,     Dimensional Anchor 3 /day

*Known Spells** (Bard)**:*
*0 level - 5:* Summon Instrument, Daze, Dancing Lights, Light,

*Spells/Day*
*0 level:* 2

*Known Spells** (Battle Sorcerer)**:*
*0 level - 3:* Detect Magic. Read Magic, Touch of Fatigue
*1 level - 1:* True Strike

*Spells/Day*
*0 level:* 4
*1 level:* 2 + 4 [Cha]

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 3, 2010)

The group continues forward slowly, watching for what is making the weird noise. The rocs circle overhead one winking out to be replaced by another as Heliasillyel flys about with Suncaster in hand.

Ubariya ranges out ahead followed by The One and the Many and his hoard of servants. They in turn are followed by Torath who seems ill at ease in such an unknown situation. Give him a battlefield and thousands of troops to command anyday over this.

Lavaria weaves back and forth, trying to find the creature that she knows is out there.

THe earth begins to tremble a those gods upon the ground fight to keep their balance. Then the ice pack begins to break up as something tunnels in from the west towards the group.

[sblock=OOC]
Heliasillyel's ready action first then it goes:

The One and the Many
Lavaria
The One and the Many's summoned creatures (17 mins left)
Frost Worm (AC:20 but in cover so a little higher rd1 HP: 389
The Rocs(7) can only have 8 to start if you have other Power ups- lose one every round that is why only 7 now
Ubariya
Torath

Start of encounter creature is 40' from ground PCs [/sblock]

**************************************************

Trampling through the city the Giant knocks down buildings and destroys dozens of crows with one swing of it's massive axe.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 3, 2010)

Heliasillyel's hands moved with impossible alacrity, loosening four arrows constructed of light at her target. The projectiles spread illumination across the snowy landscape as the burst with fiery explosions across the neck of the creature that had began burrowing out of the snow. The Goddess was still humming, when she directed her flock of birds to attack as well.

The magnificent golden plumed flock aired a noble call and the birds dove, one after the other, flying past the creature and burying their claws in it's flesh. Each time a bird strikes, a flash of yellow energy erupts from it's talons.

[sblock]Heliasillyel gets a standard action and uses it to do a regular attack. Four arrows, 41, 45, 26, 23, no critical. Damage is dice + 4 from enchantment + 2 STR bonus:
20 for arrow #1 (subtract 3 if the creature is not of Evil alignment), 26 for arrow #2 (subtract 10 if the creature is not of Evil alignment), 19 for arrow #3 (subtract 7 if the creature is not of Evil alignment), 20 for arrow #4  (subtract 6 if the creature is not of Evil alignment)

*Total damage for Heliasillyel this round: 85*, 59 if the creature is not Evil.

7 Rocs use flyby attack and wingover to not get in each other's way, then they circle back and fly between the party and the enemy. They all hit AC 20 They do a combined total of 142 damage. Each one uses Smite Evil and deals +18 damage per bird if the target is of evil alignment (an additional 126) *Total damage for Rocs this round is 268*

*Total dealt for all of us: 353*[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells/Effects]Fire Shield *10/10 rounds*
Endure Elements *24 hours*
Aid *10 minutes* (100/100 rounds)
Holy *Aura 10/10 rounds*[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]*Hit Points: **229/**218 (+ 11 temporary*)
*Speed:* 120 feet [flight/average]
*Armor Class:* 44 + 4 (Holy Aura)
*Touch AC:* 30
*Flat-footed:* 37
*Damage Reduction:* 35/ +4
*Fire Resistance:* 20
*Spell Resistance:* 32

*Immunities:* Fire, Transmutation, Polymorph, Petrification, Energy      Drain, Ability Drain, Ability Damage, Mind-Affecting Effects,     Immortal.

*Caster Level:* 1 (Bard), 1 (Sorcerer) 20 (SLAs), 10 (Domain)
*Caster Level vs Spell Resistance*: 1, 1, 20, 10 + 6 (feats)
*Spell DC: *10 + Spell Level + 14 (CHA)

*Initiative modifier:* + 7
*Fortitude save:* + 36+4 *Reflex save:* + 43+4 *Will save:*   +   37+4 (+4 each/ Holy Aura)
*Attack (handheld):* + 27 *Attack (missile):* + 32 *Grapple     check:* + 27

*The Suncaster Composite Longbow +4:* +38/ + 28 / +23/ +18 (-1 if      farther than 30ft.) + 1 (Aid)
*Attack with Rapid Shot* (full-round): +36/ +36/ + 26 / +21/ +16      (-1 if farther than 30ft.) + 1 (Aid)

*Damage (M):* 1d8 (Piercing)  x 3 + 1d6 (Fire) / 2d10 (Fire) on      critical + 4 (Enchantment) + 2 (STR) + 2d6 vs Evil + 1 (if within  30ft.)

[sblock=Domain spells/at will]*Good:*

  1.  Protection from Evil
  2. Aid
  3. Magic Circle against Evil 
  4. Holy Smite 
  5. Dispel Evil
  6. Blade Barrier
  7. Holy Word
  8. Holy Aura
  9. Summon Monster IX

*Sun:*

  1. Endure Elements
  2. Heat Metal
  3. Searing Light
  4. Fire Shield
  5. Flame Strike
  6. Fire Seeds
  7. Sunbeam
  8. Sunburst
  9. Prismatic Sphere

*Charm:*

  1. Charm person
  2. Calm emotions 
  3. Suggestion
  4. Heroism
  5. Charm monster 
  6. Geas/quest
  7. Insanity
  8. Demand
  9. Dominate monster[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells and SLAs]*Spell-Like Abilities:*
  Mage’s Disjunction 1 / day, Time Stop 2 / day, True Seeing 3 /day,      Dimensional Anchor 3 /day

*Known Spells** (Bard)**:*
*0 level - 5:* Summon Instrument, Daze, Dancing Lights, Light,

*Spells/Day*
*0 level:* 2

*Known Spells** (Battle Sorcerer)**:*
*0 level - 3:* Detect Magic. Read Magic, Touch of Fatigue
*1 level - 1:* True Strike

*Spells/Day*
*0 level:* 4
*1 level:* 2 + 4 [Cha]

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 3, 2010)

"Sooooo, you think that you can dance with the devil in the pale moon light" Duretep says as he with a thought he recalls all of his ravens and they begin to gather into Duretep's back and soon a pair of massive black wings burst from his back dripping his black blood off of them. With all of the ravens gone there is a stillness in the air tthat allows Duretep to concentrate on the giant that is coming towards him.


Duretep begins to rise in the sky with powerful pushes from his wings. He closes his eyes for a moment and then begins his muttering and when he opens his eyes they glow with a sickly green light that resonates from within Duretep. Duretep's hands begin to move and they quickly speed up to inhuman levels after his hands stop moving Duretep's form wavers for a second and then shifts. Once his form shifted his form his body begins to stretch as as the flesh becomes extended and soon replica is formed and it repeats until there is 7 replicas of Duretep all stand with wicked smiles on their faces while looking at the giant who is coming towards them.

"I believe the idea of sending brawn to fight brain was a foolish one indeed, for you see I will show you the definitition of labotomy on this foolish creature that you have sent" The Dureteps says in unison creating a maddening echo effect, "You forget I am at home here where as you send memories to combat me, in the waking world you may use your strenght unencumbered but here the tides have turned you may still leave if you wish, but you will never be allowed into my realm." The Duretep's pause for a moment and then all of them unsheath their blade and bow, "and with that let's dance."

[sblock=Actions]
- Casts: Haste, Displacment, Mirror Image
- goes into Psionic Focus
- begins to Babble
- if he can see Duretep needs to make a fort save for Madness Incarnate (DC 27)
- if he can hear Duretep he needs to make a will save for gibbering (DC 27) or become confused
Initiative: 1d20+10=16 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
BAB: 25/20/15/10
Grapple: +26 
HP: 224 (160+44+10+2d6)
Speed: 60' ground, 120' Fly (Average)[1] 
Dmg Red: 13/+4 Spell Res: 32
Init: +10 Spell Save: +17
ACP: +0 Spell Fail: 0%

Weapon Attack Damage Critical
Zidanrad +29 1d4+4 19-20x2
thrown +30 1d4+4 19-20x2

Special Abilities: Gibbering (DC 27)[1], Madness[1], Madness Incarnate (Blnding Beauty) (DC 27)[1], Corporeal Instability (DC 22)[1], Quickness [1]

Spell-like Abilities: at will: Prestidigitation[1], Tongues[1], Haste[1], Displacment[1], Dispel Magic[1], Mirror Image (image AC 12)[1], Major Image (DC 20)[1], Detect Thoughts[1],Detect Magic[1]
3 times-per-day: Teleport, greater[1]

Class Abilities: 
Wilder: Wild Surge +1, Enervation, Psionics
Bard: Bardic Music (Fascinate, countersong,inspire courage +1), Bardic Knowldge, Spellcasting

Immunities: Immortality, Transmutation,
Energy Drain, Ability Drain, Mind-Affecting Effects

Resistances: Fire (20)

Feats:Improved Intiative, Superior Intiaitve, Power Penetration, Greater Power Penetration, Psionic Meditation, Wounding Attack, Psionic Body 

[sblock=Spells/Psionics]
Power Points: 5
Psionics: 
1st level: Force Screen

Spells:
Spells per day:
0 level: 2
Spells Known:
0 level: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Message, Read Magic 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Domains]
Dream:
1. Sleep
2. Augury
3. Deep Slumber
4. Phantasmal Killer
5. Nightmare
6. Dream Sight
7. Scrying, Greater
8. Power Word, Stun
9. Weird

Madness:
1. Confusion, Lesser
2. Touch of Madness
3. Rage
4. Confusion
5. Bolts of Bedevilment
6. Phantasmal Killer
7. Insantiy
8. Maddening Scream
9. Weird

Planning:
1. Deathwatch
2. Augury
3. Clairaudience/Clairvoyance
4. Status
5. Detect Scrying
6. Heroe's Feast
7. Scrying, Greater
8. Discern Location
9. Time Stop
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Apr 4, 2010)

Lavaria grins softly as she sees her target finally. Her eyes glow a bright red as another set of lava-like funnel rays blast from her hand and into the large worms carapace!

[sblock=Actions]

Casting quickened scorching ray and another empowered scorching ray after that.

Quickened Scorching Ray: Three Ranged touch attacks. (1d20+18=23, 1d20+18=24, 1d20+18=23) to hit touch ac for  Fire Damage for each ray. (4d6=16, 4d6=13, 4d6=12)

Empowered Scorching Ray: Three more ranged touch attacks. (1d20+18=24, 1d20+18=23, 1d20+18=34) to hit touch ac for Fire Damage for each empowered ray. (4d6=10 [15], 4d6=14 [21], 4d6=14 [21])

Spell Resistance rolls: Spell Resistance roll for each ray! (1d20+25=34, 1d20+25=35, 1d20+25=39, 1d20+25=32, 1d20+25=26, 1d20+25=26)[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block Lavaria]

HP: 280 / 262 (1d8+10=18 HP from Aid Spell)
AC: 43 (39 Base, +4 deflection from spell)
Initiative: +6

Fort: +42 [Base 38, +4 Resistance from spell] 
Refl: +40 [Base 36, +4 Resistance from spell]
Will: +39 [Base 35, +4 Resistance from spell]

Immunities: Fire, Transmutation (including polymorph and petrification, Energy Drain, Ability Drain, Ability Damage, Mind-Effecting Effects

Flame Body: Anyone grappling or touching Lavaria takes 6d6 points of fire damage each round. This can be suppressed as free action.

Damage Reduction: 35/+4

Spell Resistance: 32

Caster Check Roll: 1d20+23

+4 Anarchic Flaming Longbow of Distance: +22/+17/+12 to hit, 1d8+4+1d6 [fire] (+2d6 to lawful beings) dmg, 20x3 Crit, Range 200 ft.

Spell-like Abilities:

Scorching Ray: (At will) Three Ranged Touch Attack Rays at +18 to hit. Three Rays for 4d6 dmg, range 80 ft.

True Seeing: 3/day (1/3 Used)

Flamestrike: 3/day, DC 30 Flamestrike 15d6 half fire hald divine dmg, Range 210 ft., Save Refl for Half

Firestrom: 1/day DC 33 20d6 fire damage, Range 210 ft. Save Refl for half

Empower Spell-like Ability: 1/3 used
Quicken Spell-like Ability: 1/3 Used
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 9, 2010)

The massive asorted plant mound shuders as a spell is being cast. The plant god awaits for the worm he can sense with tremorsense emerges to the surface to release the power of the spell. 
As the shambling mound finishes the casting, the water around the worm, even the ice withers, dries out. The water flows directly to the One and the Many, who absorves it happily. 

Horrid Wilting: 73 dmg in a 30 ft radius.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 9, 2010)

The elementals also swarm around the worm and hack it with their ice turned hands. The Shambling mounds and the elder elemental remain near their patron, waiting obediently. 

Roll Lookup

[sblock=The One and the Many]The One and the Many

HP: 330

AC: 27
Touch: 16
Flatfooted: 28

Init: +8 

Fort: +34
Ref: +35
Will: +30

Weapon                  Attack   Damage          Critical
(SM)Slam          +20/+15/+10/+5  2d6+5             x2


Abilities:
Distraction DC 26
Damage Aura (5d6)
Paralysis DC: 28
Poison: Black lotus extract: Contact DC 28 3d6 Con initial damage and 3d6 Con secondary damage.
Tremorsense
Immune to Critical hits
No Weapon Damage
Immune to individually targeted target spells (like disintegrate)
Vulnerable to area affect spells (50% more damage).
Fast healing: 5
Stunning fists: Fort DC: 24. A defender who fails this saving throw is stunned for 1 round (until just before your next action). A stunned creature drops everything held, can’t take actions, takes a -2 penalty to AC, and loses his Dexterity bonus to AC (6/day)

Spell-Like abilities:
Speak with Plants: at will 
Transport via Plants: 3/day
Living Oak:  3/day  
Heal: 3/day 
Creeping Doom: 3/day

Plus spell from domain

Spell DC: 24
[sblock=Summons]
[sblock=Shambling mound]
Size/Type:  	Large  Plant
Hit Dice: 	8d8+24 (60 hp)
Initiative: 	+0
Speed: 	20 ft. (4 squares), swim 20 ft.
Armor Class: 	20 (-1 size, +11 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 20
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+6/+15
Attack: 	Slam +11 melee (2d6+5)
Full Attack: 	2 slams +11 melee (2d6+5)
Space/Reach: 	10 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Improved grab, constrict 2d6+7
Special Qualities: 	Darkvision 60 ft., immunity to electricity,
low-light vision, plant traits, resistance to fire 10
Saves: 	Fort +9, Ref +2, Will +4
Abilities: 	Str 21, Dex 10, Con 17, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 9
Skills: 	Hide +3*, Listen +8, Move Silently +8
Feats: 	Iron Will, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (slam)
Environment: 	Temperate marshes
Organization: 	Solitary
Challenge Rating: 	6
Treasure: 	1/10th coins; 50% goods; 50% items
Alignment: 	Usually neutral
Advancement: 	9-12 HD (Large); 13-24 HD (Huge)
Level Adjustment: 	+6
[/sblock]
[sblock=Elementals]

Water
Special Attacks: 	Water mastery, drench, vortex

Huge  
152 hp
30 ft. (6 squares), swim 120 ft.
AC: 21
Atk: Slam +17 melee (2d10+7)
Full atk: 2 slams +17 melee (2d10+7)
Reach: 	15 ft
Damage reduction 5/-
Fort +15, Ref +9, Will +7

Greater
199 hp
30 ft. (6 squares), swim 120 ft.
AC: 22
Atk: Slam +21melee (2d10+8)
Full atk: 2 slams +21melee (2d10+8)
Reach: 	15 ft
Damage reduction 10/-
Fort +17, Ref +14, Will +9

Elder
228 hp
30 ft. (6 squares), swim 120 ft.
AC: 23
Atk: +25 melee (2d10+9/19-20)
Full atk: 2 slams +25 melee (2d10+9/19-20)
Reach: 	15 ft
Damage reduction 10/-
Fort +19, Ref +16, Will +10

[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 10, 2010)

The great worm burst from the ground only to fall amonst the onslaught of the gods and their minions. It's body freezes and crystalizes as it heaves it's last breath.

And then a few moments later it explodes into thousands of pieces of ice.

[sblock=OOC] Sigh,  guess that wasn't very epic was it. Since the explosion isn't a +4 weapon it wouldn't effect anyone and any killed minion can be resummoned. Time to start across the ice I have one more encounter. [/sblock]

********************************************

The giant stumps about attacking anything that seems to move, even it's own shadow. It chops at the ground and then at the dirt it sends flying. It's movements are erratic and Duretep knows he has  confused   him like a dumb beast.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 11, 2010)

Heliasillyel exploded with jubilant laugher as the beast was oblitherated in seconds - the Goddess's voice sounded like sivler chimes as she started singing and dancing in mid air.

"A great big wyrm - a scary sight,
for all that come to see. 
A great big wyrm - a child's fight,
when Gods come forth to disagree.

A great big wyrm - a scary wyrm, a master's pet stood there.
A great big wyrm - a scary wyrm, about as scary as a hare."

With a lot more singing, humming and "tralala"ing, Heliasilltyel pranced around and giggled, spreading light and blessing the other Deities with her power, if only for the lack of something better to fill her time with. Her flock of golden birds circled around the Goddess, giving their cries in aid to her song.

[sblock]Lol I'm not great with rhymes to begin with, and in English.. Well that's even harder. Anyway, Heliasillyel recasts all the buffs just in case, while doing. Perform Sing/Dance with Take: 10 - a 48 check for each skill[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Apr 11, 2010)

Lavaria hovers back down over the ice shards of the once 'great' wyrm and shakes her head softly hearing Heliasillyel's taunts...

"For one you shouldn't taunt the dead Goddess of the Sun, it only comes back to bite you in the end. Secondly I'm sure this great over-being has MUCH more in store for us than some simple wyrm with a frosty stare... the Fire Goddess utter softly and bluntly.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 11, 2010)

Ubariya lets out a bark of laughter and shakes her head.  "It's not over yet, Sister," she says agreeing with Lavaria.  She can't help but smile a little as Heliasillyel's joy is somewhat infectious.

She takes her bearings and continues on towards the center of the ice plateau.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 11, 2010)

"Well now, the flesh is willing but the mind is weak. Well than this is interesting, I thought that you being such a powerful being on the waking world you would at least have some form of tactical thinking but I believe I was wrong." Duretep mutters to the Urborg Giant as he then turns his gaze towards the giant who is flailing around and destroying the city. "I heard something once, that you shouldn't be scared of a dream because it isn't real and it can't hurt you...hmm, I think we should test that theory." Duretep says as he unsheathes Zidanrad while laughing maniacally and closes ground with the giant, as he moves towards the giant a dark purple energy begins to form in his left hand. Duretep suddenly releases the energy causing the shards to shoot towards the head of the giant and into it. 

[sblock=Actions]
- Bolts of Bedevilment (Will save DC 22, dazed for 1d3 rounds)
- Phantasmal Killer (Will save DC 23, Fort save DC 23) 
- moves towards him
Buffs: Mirror Image (7 images), Haste, Displacement 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
BAB: 25/20/15/10
Grapple: +26 
HP: 224 (160+44+10+2d6)
Speed: 60' ground, 120' Fly (Average)[1] 
Dmg Red: 13/+4 Spell Res: 32
Init: +10 Spell Save: +17
ACP: +0 Spell Fail: 0%

Weapon Attack Damage Critical
Zidanrad +29 1d4+4 19-20x2
thrown +30 1d4+4 19-20x2

Special Abilities: Gibbering (DC 27)[1], Madness[1], Madness Incarnate (Blnding Beauty) (DC 27)[1], Corporeal Instability (DC 22)[1], Quickness [1]

Spell-like Abilities: at will: Prestidigitation[1], Tongues[1], Haste[1], Displacment[1], Dispel Magic[1], Mirror Image (image AC 12)[1], Major Image (DC 20)[1], Detect Thoughts[1],Detect Magic[1]
3 times-per-day: Teleport, greater[1]

Class Abilities: 
Wilder: Wild Surge +1, Enervation, Psionics
Bard: Bardic Music (Fascinate, countersong,inspire courage +1), Bardic Knowldge, Spellcasting

Immunities: Immortality, Transmutation,
Energy Drain, Ability Drain, Mind-Affecting Effects

Resistances: Fire (20)

Feats:Improved Intiative, Superior Intiaitve, Power Penetration, Greater Power Penetration, Psionic Meditation, Wounding Attack, Psionic Body 

[sblock=Spells/Psionics]
Power Points: 5
Psionics: 
1st level: Force Screen

Spells:
Spells per day:
0 level: 2
Spells Known:
0 level: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Message, Read Magic 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Domains]
Dream:
1. Sleep
2. Augury
3. Deep Slumber
4. Phantasmal Killer
5. Nightmare
6. Dream Sight
7. Scrying, Greater
8. Power Word, Stun
9. Weird

Madness:
1. Confusion, Lesser
2. Touch of Madness
3. Rage
4. Confusion
5. Bolts of Bedevilment
6. Phantasmal Killer
7. Insantiy
8. Maddening Scream
9. Weird

Planning:
1. Deathwatch
2. Augury
3. Clairaudience/Clairvoyance
4. Status
5. Detect Scrying
6. Heroe's Feast
7. Scrying, Greater
8. Discern Location
9. Time Stop
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 11, 2010)

Heliasillyel floated about, flinging flame and light around in boredom, the blizzard halting it's ferocious onslaught once it came in the presence of her protective magic. "Oh Lavaria you are just so... serious all the time. Your existence must be very dull." the Shining Maiden mused out loud as she flew next to the fire Goddess.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 11, 2010)

*"They speak the truth goddess of the sun. The giant will probably expend its weaker resources first."* the shambling mound says, but not in words. Their voice sounds in everyone's heads.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 12, 2010)

"Expend your fire and light too fast and without restriction being of the sun and see how fast you burn out" is all Lavaria responded with as he narrowed her eyes looking for more signs of trouble....


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 14, 2010)

Heliasillyel grinned and flipped her wrist dismissively. "That which is eternal cannot be spent. You all worry too much. I find it rather unbefitting of your status as Divine beings."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 15, 2010)

Continuing their journey across the ice the group finds what it is they set out for. Located at the center of the huge ice cape is a two-hundred foot tall column of cyrstal. It pulses with magic and a beam of blue white fire burst from the top sending the life energy of the planet out into space to feed the Urborg Giant.

Around the sixty foot diameter walks a large group of Jotunhiem Frost Giants. Spotting the rocs the giants take up a postion to guard the cyrstal sphere.

***************************************************

Duretep's onslaught of spells catches the warrior of guard and it is unable to do anything but stumble about. 

[sblock=OOC]
Failed his first save so is dazed and unable to act. Just post your two rounds of actions.
Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 15, 2010)

Heliasiyllel smiled and flew far forward, among her flock of birds, singing a tune in High Elven. The song was about summer in the evergreen forests on a long forgotten world, and how the plants thanked the sun for giving them life. Suddenly, the world around the Goddess turned gray as she cast Time Stop without any apparent motion or verbal que.

The Smiling Maiden flew forward, looking at the now motionless Frost Giants and giggled "Haha! Frozen Frost Giants!"

Her words resonated with a hollow echo trough the still world around her. Heliasillyel flew at the immobile figures and conjured a globe of shimmering rainbow like patterns around herself. She continued her actions, as if she were sowing giant flowers in a gray garden. The four spheres hummed with a low tone as the colours inside them sifted chaotically. Heliasillyel smiled as the world began catching up to her once more, it's colour and movement returning in almost an instant, and dove back in the nearest colourful dome.

Her flock of birds cried when they could not see their Goddess, but were soothed by Heliasillyel's thoguhts and commanded to attack.

Each bird picked it's own target, clawing at eyes and faces relentlessly.

[sblock] Intiative: 1d20+7=17, To ID Giants one needs Knowledge: Nature. Bardic Knowledge check for Frost Giants, 1d20+2=13. Heliasillyel casts Time Stop. She has 4 rounds to act freely.

TS round 1: Casts Prismatic sphere. Duration is 100 minutes.
TS round 2: Casts Prismatic sphere. Duration is 100 minutes.
TS round 3: Casts Prismatic sphere. Duration is 100 minutes.
TS round 4: Casts Prismatic sphere. Duration is 100 minutes.

She basically flies around, plopping down Prismatic Spheres in front and among the Giants. These will be positioned to best impede the monster's movements/ranged attacks/spellcasting (should they have any). Heliasillyel finished her last round inside one of her spheres. 

Each sphere is a 10 ft. radius, so we have a barrier with a total of 40 ft.

7 Celestial Rocs - Initative 1d20+2=7
They all attack a different Giant and hit. 

They all use Smite Evil (+18 damage if targets are Evil). This should be factored int in conjunction with this damage roll for each bird.

Since Rocs are Gargantuan size and Frost Giants are Large, the Rocs use Snatch and start a grapple with their respective opponent.

A Roc's grapple check bonus is +33 (21 base + 12 for Gargantuan size)

As Celestial creatures the Rocs have DR/energy resistance. (just a reminder)

Phew! *wipes brow*
[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Apr 15, 2010)

Lavaria just stops her forward progress and once able to move again she smirks, her hand going to her hip the other to play with her dark onyx hair.

"Fine if the sun goddess wants to be a show off, she can handle this little 'test' without me." the fire goddess said as she held true to her word. She held back a good one hundred and fifty feet and watched to see what happens.



			
				Lavaria said:
			
		

> "Expend your fire and light too fast and without restriction, being of the sun, and see how fast you burn out"


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 16, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Duretep's onslaught of spells catches the warrior of guard and it is unable to do anything but stumble about.




Duretep pauses for an instant to look at the dazed warrior and then sings quietly to himself in the voice of an infant "...it was all a bad dream spinning in your head...". Quickly after that he burst forwards with powerful thrusts of his wings and as his hand begins to glow a sickly green. "..wide awake you face the day..." Duretep continues singing as he places his hand on the giant's head letting all of the energy flow into his mind. 

"...Your mind tricked you to feel the pain..." Duretep yells he stops his wings from flapping and plummets while doing this he plunges Zidanrad into the creatures flesh allowing it to slow his fall. Zidanrads blade having a very percision cut means that it doesn't harm the giant a great deal. As he cuts down his chest the energy that glowed in his eyes leaves them and snakes their way to Zidanrad causing the wound to fester and boil.

Duretep takes the blade out of the giant around his stomach. Duretep pauses for a moment and the energy in his eyes comes back. "...the dream is over..." Durtep says as he begins to cut visciously into the giants stomach, the first blow having the addition of the sickly green energy that causes it to bubble and boil. Once Duretep finishes he looks up at the giant who is shaking off his daze, Durepte mutters to himself "...or has it just begun?..."

[sblock=1st round]
-Move up to him
-Cast Maddening Scream (-4 AC, no sheild bonus, Ref saves only on 20)
-Attack/Damage: 1d20+30=35, 1d4+5=6 
-Expends Psionic Focus to use Wounding Attack (Adds 1 point of Con Damage to attack)
-Corporeal Instability (Fort Save: DC 22, Chaos Beast ability)
[/sblock]

[sblock=2nd round]
-Gains Psionic focus
Attacks/Damages: 1d20+30=35, 1d4+5=8, 1d20+25=28, 1d4+5=7, 1d20+20=32, 1d4+5=7, 1d20+15=31, 1d4+5=9
- Wounding Attack (1 con damage on first attack)
-Corporeal Stability (DC 22, 4 times)
[/sblock]

[sblock= lyrics from]
Queensryche "Silent Lucidity"
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
BAB: 25/20/15/10
Grapple: +26 
HP: 224 (160+44+10+2d6)
Speed: 60' ground, 120' Fly (Average)[1] 
Dmg Red: 13/+4 Spell Res: 32
Init: +10 Spell Save: +17
ACP: +0 Spell Fail: 0%

Weapon Attack Damage Critical
Zidanrad +29 1d4+4 19-20x2
thrown +30 1d4+4 19-20x2

Special Abilities: Gibbering (DC 27)[1], Madness[1], Madness Incarnate (Blnding Beauty) (DC 27)[1], Corporeal Instability (DC 22)[1], Quickness [1]

Spell-like Abilities: at will: Prestidigitation[1], Tongues[1], Haste[1], Displacment[1], Dispel Magic[1], Mirror Image (image AC 12)[1], Major Image (DC 20)[1], Detect Thoughts[1],Detect Magic[1]
3 times-per-day: Teleport, greater[1]

Class Abilities: 
Wilder: Wild Surge +1, Enervation, Psionics
Bard: Bardic Music (Fascinate, countersong,inspire courage +1), Bardic Knowldge, Spellcasting

Immunities: Immortality, Transmutation,
Energy Drain, Ability Drain, Mind-Affecting Effects

Resistances: Fire (20)

Feats:Improved Intiative, Superior Intiaitve, Power Penetration, Greater Power Penetration, Psionic Meditation, Wounding Attack, Psionic Body 

[sblock=Spells/Psionics]
Power Points: 5
Psionics: 
1st level: Force Screen

Spells:
Spells per day:
0 level: 2
Spells Known:
0 level: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Message, Read Magic 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Domains]
Dream:
1. Sleep
2. Augury
3. Deep Slumber
4. Phantasmal Killer
5. Nightmare
6. Dream Sight
7. Scrying, Greater
8. Power Word, Stun
9. Weird

Madness:
1. Confusion, Lesser
2. Touch of Madness
3. Rage
4. Confusion
5. Bolts of Bedevilment
6. Phantasmal Killer
7. Insantiy
8. Maddening Scream
9. Weird

Planning:
1. Deathwatch
2. Augury
3. Clairaudience/Clairvoyance
4. Status
5. Detect Scrying
6. Heroe's Feast
7. Scrying, Greater
8. Discern Location
9. Time Stop
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 16, 2010)

The giant mass of creatures remained stationary, shifting. Again, the shifts of the mass of beings seemed to conjure some sort of spell, and the water around the giants, and anything caught inside was sucked out, funnelled to The One and the Many.


*Horrid wither: Center the 30' radius in the middle giant. 65  magical dmg to each creature in the AOE*


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 17, 2010)

Ubariya stares at the crystal column with her cold gaze.  _This_ is why they came but first: the giants.  She taps the darkness within herself to begin summoning her Dark Skitterlings.

[sblock=OOC]Initiative: 1d20+2=4 (effing Invisible Castle!)
Actions:
summon monster IX: monstrous spider[/sblock][sblock=Ubariya Stats]
Ubariya -- Female Outsider 20 / Cleric 1 / Rogue 1
LN Large outsider (Law)
Init +2; Senses Tremorsense, 60 ft.; Listen +22, Spot +22

*DEFENSES*
HP 218/218
AC 33, Touch AC 20, Flat-footed AC 31
Fort +33, Ref +33, Will +35
Speed 70 ft., climb 20 ft.

*OFFENSE*
Full Attack
Distaff of Souls (Spear) +32/+27/+22/+17 (4d6+1d6 cold +10) (does 1d6 to Ubariya) +
Stinger +28 (1d6+2 +poison) +
Slam +28/+28/+28 (2d6+2)

*SPECIAL*
Poison -- Injury, Fortitude DC 24, initial/secondary damage 2d6 Con
Web (as Monstrous Spider)
Fast Healing 5
Shapechange 1/day; CL 20
Immunity to Transmutation, Energy Drain, Ability Drain, Ability Damage, Mind-Affecting Effects.
Damage Reduction 35/ +4
Fire Resistance 20
Spell Resistance 32
Turn Undead 12/day
Sneak Attack +1d6

Spells - CL 1
Spells prepared
0-Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance
1-Inflict Light Wounds, Shield of Faith, D-Protection from Chaos
+domain spells at will[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 19, 2010)

*Duretep*

The Frost giant's form falters after the first swing of Duretep's sinister blade. And it appears to be unable to regain it's forming ozzing around in a boublious mass.

[sblock=OOC] Failed on first save you can change the other round actions or post new ones, also will fail CHA attempt giving you another round to act if you wish ti keep the Round two actions. 

Roll Lookup [/sblock]

********************************************

[sblock=Glacier Group] To much to finish as I need other info so to recap round one:

I rolled TOatM and Lavarias INITs 
ML you said all rocs hit but I saw two Natural 1's in link
VV you rolled 20d6 for Horrid wither (wilting?) and you are a 10th lvl caster so will only use half 32 points damage
Also you need Spell Penetration as these guys have SR 32, and your range is all creatures in 80' no two more than 60' apart
These giants are (evil) AC 18 HP 213 and Gargantuan (Deities and Demigods page 200) 
Going to say most are incapacitated and for now you can go one on one for round two init below and you each will now take on one giant please help me by giving me all info like DC and such it was hard enough looking up inits 

INIT:
TOatM = 25
Heliasillyel = 17a
Lavaria = 17b
Giants group 2 = 14
Rocs = 7 
Ubariya = 4
Giants group 1 = 3 [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 19, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> *Duretep*
> 
> The Frost giant's form falters after the first swing of Duretep's sinister blade. And it appears to be unable to regain it's forming ozzing around in a boublious mass.




Round 3:

"HAHAHAHAHAHAH, It would seem you have no feet to stand on." Duretep yells as he floats over the giant who is now a mass of flesh on the ground. "Well, now that you are comfortable I think it's time for a little show." Duretep says as he makes motions as a conductor would, which looks very off due to his replicas, and then he motions as if there needs to be a massive crescendo that causes shadowy figures to form around him and move towards the helpless giant.

[sblock=actions]
Weird (2 times) (Save DC 26)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
BAB: 25/20/15/10
Grapple: +26 
HP: 224 (160+44+10+2d6)
Speed: 60' ground, 120' Fly (Average)[1] 
Dmg Red: 13/+4 Spell Res: 32
Init: +10 Spell Save: +17
ACP: +0 Spell Fail: 0%

Weapon Attack Damage Critical
Zidanrad +29 1d4+4 19-20x2
thrown +30 1d4+4 19-20x2

Special Abilities: Gibbering (DC 27)[1], Madness[1], Madness Incarnate (Blnding Beauty) (DC 27)[1], Corporeal Instability (DC 22)[1], Quickness [1]

Spell-like Abilities: at will: Prestidigitation[1], Tongues[1], Haste[1], Displacment[1], Dispel Magic[1], Mirror Image (image AC 12)[1], Major Image (DC 20)[1], Detect Thoughts[1],Detect Magic[1]
3 times-per-day: Teleport, greater[1]

Class Abilities: 
Wilder: Wild Surge +1, Enervation, Psionics
Bard: Bardic Music (Fascinate, countersong,inspire courage +1), Bardic Knowldge, Spellcasting

Immunities: Immortality, Transmutation,
Energy Drain, Ability Drain, Mind-Affecting Effects

Resistances: Fire (20)

Feats:Improved Intiative, Superior Intiaitve, Power Penetration, Greater Power Penetration, Psionic Meditation, Wounding Attack, Psionic Body 

[sblock=Spells/Psionics]
Power Points: 5
Psionics: 
1st level: Force Screen

Spells:
Spells per day:
0 level: 2
Spells Known:
0 level: Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Message, Read Magic 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Domains]
Dream:
1. Sleep
2. Augury
3. Deep Slumber
4. Phantasmal Killer
5. Nightmare
6. Dream Sight
7. Scrying, Greater
8. Power Word, Stun
9. Weird

Madness:
1. Confusion, Lesser
2. Touch of Madness
3. Rage
4. Confusion
5. Bolts of Bedevilment
6. Phantasmal Killer
7. Insantiy
8. Maddening Scream
9. Weird

Planning:
1. Deathwatch
2. Augury
3. Clairaudience/Clairvoyance
4. Status
5. Detect Scrying
6. Heroe's Feast
7. Scrying, Greater
8. Discern Location
9. Time Stop
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Apr 23, 2010)

Lavaria shakes her head softly as she glares down the Giant headed her way... her eyes focused on his massive legs as she grins a bit as she waits for him to draw closer into his own peril. 

Tick tock... tick tock... she waited for him to be juuuusstt within range before unleashing a tubular ray of lava at his face. grinning ear to ear she eyes the ground before her as he stumbles from the fiery hot ray of lava spilling over his chilled body she turns and dives for the ground hard as she incants a spell of epic proportions! Before the giant ice man the ice cracks as the ground violently shakes as Lavaria unleashes her the power of an earthquake on the poor giant man!

[sblock=Actions for Round 1]

Quicken empowered scorching ray - 3 Scorching Ray Ranged Touch Attacks. (1d20+18=20, 1d20+18=29, 1d20+18=23) for  3 Scorching Ray Fire Damage Rolls. (4d6=12, 4d6=10, 4d6=11) (*1.5 the total damage of each ray is 18, 15, and 16 respectively)

To overcome spell resistance rolls for each ray. (1d20+26=32, 1d20+26=37, 1d20+26=44)

Earthquake Domain Level 8 spell DC 32 - See spell link for what the spell will do, most notably he looses any actions this turn heh.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block Lavaria]

HP: 262 / 262 
AC: 39
Initiative: +6

Fort: +42 [Base 38, +4 Resistance from spell] 
Refl: +40 [Base 36, +4 Resistance from spell]
Will: +39 [Base 35, +4 Resistance from spell]

Immunities: Fire, Transmutation (including polymorph and petrification, Energy Drain, Ability Drain, Ability Damage, Mind-Effecting Effects

Flame Body: Anyone grappling or touching Lavaria takes 6d6 points of fire damage each round. This can be suppressed as free action.

Damage Reduction: 35/+4

Spell Resistance: 32

Caster Check Roll: 1d20+26

+4 Anarchic Flaming Longbow of Distance: +22/+17/+12 to hit, 1d8+4+1d6 [fire] (+2d6 to lawful beings) dmg, 20x3 Crit, Range 200 ft.

Spell-like Abilities:

Scorching Ray: (At will) Three Ranged Touch Attack Rays at +18 to hit. Three Rays for 4d6 dmg, range 80 ft.

True Seeing: 3/day (1/3 Used)

Flamestrike: 3/day, DC 30 Flamestrike 15d6 half fire hald divine dmg, Range 210 ft., Save Refl for Half

Firestrom: 1/day DC 33 20d6 fire damage, Range 210 ft. Save Refl for half
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 23, 2010)

Ubariya finishes her spell and darkness oozes up from the cracks in the ice forming a colossal Dark Skitterer.  The giant spider advances to meet the frost giant in combat and bites at it with shadowy mandibles dripping with poison.  Some unnatural luck favors the giant and the spider's attack misses.

Ubariya growls in irritation and begins the summoning of another spider.

[sblock=Actions]Spider [10/10 rounds]:
Move: advance to giant
Standard: Bite 1d20+26=27

Ubariya:
Full Round: Summon Monster IX: spider[/sblock][sblock=Ubariya Stats]
Ubariya -- Female Outsider 20 / Cleric 1 / Rogue 1
LN Large outsider (Law)
Init +2; Senses Tremorsense, 60 ft.; Listen +22, Spot +22

*DEFENSES*
HP 218/218
AC 33, Touch AC 20, Flat-footed AC 31
Fort +33, Ref +33, Will +35
Speed 70 ft., climb 20 ft.

*OFFENSE*
Full Attack
Distaff of Souls (Spear) +32/+27/+22/+17 (4d6+1d6 cold +10) (does 1d6 to Ubariya) +
Stinger +28 (1d6+2 +poison) +
Slam +28/+28/+28 (2d6+2)

*SPECIAL*
Poison -- Injury, Fortitude DC 24, initial/secondary damage 2d6 Con
Web (as Monstrous Spider)
Fast Healing 5
Shapechange 1/day; CL 20
Immunity to Transmutation, Energy Drain, Ability Drain, Ability Damage, Mind-Affecting Effects.
Damage Reduction 35/ +4
Fire Resistance 20
Spell Resistance 32
Turn Undead 12/day
Sneak Attack +1d6

Spells - CL 1
Spells prepared
0-Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance
1-Inflict Light Wounds, Shield of Faith, D-Protection from Chaos
+domain spells at will

*Dark Skitterer*
Monstrous Spider, Colossal with Shadow template
Colossal Magical Beast
Init +2; Senses darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, tremorsense 60 ft.; Listen +0, Spot +7*

HP 208/Current HP 208
AC 22 -- Touch AC 4 -- Flat-footed AC 20
Fort +20, Ref +12, Will +10
Speed 45 ft., climb 20 ft.

OFFENSE
Melee Bite +26 (4d6+15 plus poison)
Space 40 ft.; Reach 30 ft.
Base Atk +24; Grp +50[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 26, 2010)

"O-ho! So you decided to fight after all your fieryness?" Helyasillyel laughed as she raised the Suncaster and hailed arrows upon the approaching Frost Giant. Her hands moved with uncanny alacrity as beam after beam of yellow sunlight formed an arrow and flew away with a *ching* towards the beast.

[sblock]Full attack vs Giant boy here. If he is within 30 ft. add + 1 damage/attack due to Point Blank Shot. Although if he does come in so close Heliasillyel will fly away from his reach. All 5 attacks hit AC 18 (this time no natural 1s)

*Damage (M):* 1d8 (Piercing)  x 3 + 1d6 (Fire) / 2d10 (Fire) on  critical + 4 (Enchantment) + 2 (STR) + 2d6 vs Evil

This monster has both fire resistance and vulnerability to fire, anyway here are the attacks:

#1: 20, (1 fire damage) #2: 16 (1 fire damage) #3: 15 (2 fire damage) #4: 23 (6 fire damage) #5: 24 (5 fire damage)

*Total damage: 98* 

The Rocs, well one should be vanishing this round, two more should be able to attack again after the natural 1s, the others maintain the grapples dealing lethal damage. I can make the rolls if you want (but seeing as how there's no map i guess there's no real need)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 30, 2010)

*Duretep*

The dream giant oozes and then slowly fades away. A sure sign the Urborg Giant wish not to weaken himself further. Durtep watches the pathetic attempt to defeat him go and knows that know is the time to strike to break the hold the monster has on the plant.

***********************************************

*Silhouette*

Silhouette stalks a rare wolf through the fey forest. This creature seems highly intelligent and has eluded the goddess thus far. She has made sure of it's direction keeping it ever moving towards the great wall of mountains to the east of the realm.

As she nears those tall sheer cliffs something is wrong. The air grows cold and her breath mists before her. A spot in the cliffs is an unnatural white and a creaves never there before is open. Cut down from the top of the moutain to the very bottom.

Touching the unusal white cliff face she finds it to be ice. A cold wind blows out from deep in the narrow rut. Tracks of the wolf lead directly in to the creavse, her quarry has gone in.

Forgetting the oddity that is before her she darts after the beast. It takes a minute to realize and feel the sensations around her. The cut is one of the openings between worlds she is heading to some other place, a cold place by the 'feel' of it. Getting to the other side Silhouette lands in the shadow of two giant glaciers their height staggering.

Suddenly she is struck from behind and knocked to the ground. Her quarry had wait to ambush her.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 30, 2010)

Her diminutive frame pinned to the ground by a great weight on her back, the silvery bow in her hand all but useless and her arrows spilling out over the ground, it looked bad for the hunter turned hunted. A startled _oof_ escaped her mouth, puffing out as steam in the sudden cold that hung in the air in this new place.

And then Silhouette laughed delightedly. She'd chosen her quarry so _well_! The moment was so immediate and intense, so full of surprise and _life_.

She'd miss it when it was gone.

It took only a moment of concentration to bring the clockwork of the world to a crashing halt, leaving her in an utterly still, utterly quiet version of reality. In that state it was simple to invoke a charm of escape and slip free of the wolf's entrapping paws.

Lithely, the goddess tumbled up to her feet and toyed with the idea of flying up to pepper the wolf with arrows from above.

But it had earned better than that, she reckoned.

Time restarted, and the wolf found itself facing a madly grinning goddess that had somehow managed to instantly vanish from underneath it.

"Alright," she said, "lets do this your way. Wolf to wolf!"

She seemed to ripple and collapse...and then suddenly balloon back out into the form of a large, savage looking wolf the size of a horse. The dire wolf stood its ground, watching the fey wolf intently...giving it a chance to fight, or flee, as it chose.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 1, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> *Duretep*
> 
> The dream giant oozes and then slowly fades away. A sure sign the Urborg Giant wish not to weaken himself further. Durtep watches the pathetic attempt to defeat him go and knows that know is the time to strike to break the hold the monster has on the plant.




"There is much to be done and not much time to do it." Duretep says as he floats down to the ground, "I have broken his defenses so that now I can infiltrate his mind." Duretep puts his hand out and it stops and splays out as if there is a force field in the way. Duretep wipes his hand to the side and the dream realm becomes smudged as if it was paint that was not yet dry. Duretep repeats this a few times and then there is an opening that is free standing in the space of the dream. Duretep walks through it and into the mind of the creature.

This was something that Duretep had not experienced in a long time, being in the mind of a powerful diety as such. It was a pure whiteness that stretched on for eternity and at the center there was a large pool full of black bubbling liquid. Duretep moved over to it and leaned towards it and looked at the bubbles that came to the top. Each of the bubbles held an idea, most floated to the top and then popped not being used anymore but some would stay for a long time and would then solidify and fall to the bottom of the pool.

"I think that we need a little bit of me to make the soup just right." Duretep says as he puts his left hand over the water and with his left hand slits his wrist causing his black ichoric blood to seep into the pool. The pool then begins to boil and create a green foam. At that signal he plunges his already cut hand into the waters and pulls out a large orb. Duretep peers into it and sees tha face of a beautiful woman, he assumes to be a loved on during a time before he ascended. "Memories are so fleeting, let's see what's important to The Urborg Giant on this episode of Picking Your Brain. First up, Love." Duretpe plunges Zidanrad into the orb causing it to turn to sand. Durtep keeps repeating the process over and over again. He destroyes his memories of family and freinds, important events, and anything else that Duretep reasons would hold something for him.


----------



## HolyMan (May 3, 2010)

*Glacier End Round 1*

[sblock= bare stats]
Spider A = -18hp from total
ML's giant = -63hp from total
Rathan giant = -0hp from total + losses action
GE's giant = -0hp from total
TOatM = no action
Torath = there locked in comnat and we will see how the others progress

 ATT vs. Helyasillyel  all misses
 ATT vs TOatM  hit dmg = 18

GIANTs
AC: 18 (touch:5) HP 213
AL: CE 
FORT: +18 REF: +7 WILL: +8
DR: 0
Cold Subtype: ​​​​​​​​​Immune to cold damage; takes double damage from fire unless a saving throw for half damage is allowed, in which case it takes half damage on a success and double damage on a failure. [/sblock]​


----------



## HolyMan (May 3, 2010)

*Duretep*

Continues his torture of the Urborg Giant as it's grip becomes fleeting on the new planet.

************************************************

*Silhouette*

Standing before the beast on all fours Silhouette is shocked as she watches the beast try and imitate her actions. It struggles to it's hind legs as it's torso thins and elongates. The creatures head stays almost excatly the same as when it was in it's wolf form.

"GRR, Argh! Thank you little sisterrr," it speaks for the first time. "Forrr showing me the way to imprrrove myself."

Silhouette knows that this creature lacked this ability before somehow the magic of the creaves had givin it powers.


----------



## Shayuri (May 3, 2010)

A shiver of delicious surprise echoes down her spine. Even more amazing! It spoke! It changed! Perhaps, as she intuited, some of this wasn't from its own self but rather some change worked on it by the magic of the crevice and the walk between worlds. Even so, her curiosity got the better of her at least.

Silhouette changed again, to a tall version of her normal self...though she discovered that the size required some changes to the proportions of her arms and legs as well, making them thicker and longer. She folded her arms then and gave the wolf-thing a haughty look.

"Who are you, to call me 'little sister?'" she inquired. "I didn't see you when I drew my first breath, nor in all the ages that have passed since then until now."

She frowned and leaned closer, studying what had been her prey. "What is your name? You can call me Silhouette."


----------



## Rathan (May 3, 2010)

Seeing her scorching rays were little more than uselee... Lavaria huffed softly... flying up above the giant that changed her and as the ground shook below him and he was distracted, she unleashed dual pillars of flame upon the urborg giant!

[sblock=Actions]Flying to the height of 50 feet above the ground. Casting Quickened Flamestrike followed by an empowered Flamestrike.

Rolls: 

Quickened Flamestrike: DC 30 Refl save for half damage Quickened Flamestrike. (15d6=57) 27 is holy damage, 26 is fire damage.

Empowered Flamestrike: DC 30 refl save for half damage Empowered Flamestrike. (15d6=43) Empowered it's 65 damage. 33 Holy damage... 32 is fire damage.

Spell Resistance Rolls if needed: Two Spell Resistance Rolls. (1d20+26=40, 1d20+26=31)[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 3, 2010)

Heliasillyel danced in the air as the simpleton below threw rocks at her, the boulders shoowshing past the Goddess's slender Elven frame. The Smiling Maiden laughed with her high, jubilant voice and exclaimed: "You are like a monkey flinging it's dung! Only bigger, haha!"

With that, she continued shooting beam after beam of sunwrought arrows from her grandbow.

[sblock=Actions]Full attack yet again. 4 attacks hit AC 18 and there is a natural 1.

*Damage (M):* 1d8 (Piercing)  x 3 + 1d6 (Fire) / 2d10 (Fire) on   critical + 4 (Enchantment) + 2 (STR) + 2d6 vs Evil

Damage rolls (excluding fire damage from the attack): 4 x 1d8 + 4x2d6 +4x4 + 4x2 = 65, minus 4x4 for their 4/- DR, *total damage this round: 49*[/sblock][sblock=Spells/Effects]Fire Shield *8/10 rounds*
Endure Elements *24 hours*
Aid *10 minutes* (95/100 rounds)
Holy *Aura 9/10 rounds*[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]*Hit Points: **229/**218 (+ 11 temporary*)
*Speed:* 120 feet [flight/average]
*Armor Class:* 44 + 4 (Holy Aura)
*Touch AC:* 30
*Flat-footed:* 37
*Damage Reduction:* 35/ +4
*Fire Resistance:* 20
*Spell Resistance:* 32

*Immunities:* Fire, Transmutation, Polymorph, Petrification, Energy      Drain, Ability Drain, Ability Damage, Mind-Affecting Effects,     Immortal.

*Caster Level:* 1 (Bard), 1 (Sorcerer) 20 (SLAs), 10 (Domain)
*Caster Level vs Spell Resistance*: 1, 1, 20, 10 + 6 (feats)
*Spell DC: *10 + Spell Level + 14 (CHA)

*Initiative modifier:* + 7
*Fortitude save:* + 36+4 *Reflex save:* + 43+4 *Will save:*   +   37+4 (+4 each/ Holy Aura)
*Attack (handheld):* + 27 *Attack (missile):* + 32 *Grapple     check:* + 27

*The Suncaster Composite Longbow +4:* +38/ + 28 / +23/ +18 (-1 if      farther than 30ft.) + 1 (Aid)
*Attack with Rapid Shot* (full-round): +36/ +36/ + 26 / +21/ +16      (-1 if farther than 30ft.) + 1 (Aid)

*Damage (M):* 1d8 (Piercing)  x 3 + 1d6 (Fire) / 2d10 (Fire) on      critical + 4 (Enchantment) + 2 (STR) + 2d6 vs Evil + 1 (if within  30ft.)

[sblock=Domain spells/at will]*Good:*

  1.  Protection from Evil
  2. Aid
  3. Magic Circle against Evil 
  4. Holy Smite 
  5. Dispel Evil
  6. Blade Barrier
  7. Holy Word
  8. Holy Aura
  9. Summon Monster IX

*Sun:*

  1. Endure Elements
  2. Heat Metal
  3. Searing Light
  4. Fire Shield
  5. Flame Strike
  6. Fire Seeds
  7. Sunbeam
  8. Sunburst
  9. Prismatic Sphere

*Charm:*

  1. Charm person
  2. Calm emotions 
  3. Suggestion
  4. Heroism
  5. Charm monster 
  6. Geas/quest
  7. Insanity
  8. Demand
  9. Dominate monster[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells and SLAs]*Spell-Like Abilities:*
  Mage’s Disjunction 1 / day, Time Stop 2 / day, True Seeing 3 /day,      Dimensional Anchor 3 /day

*Known Spells** (Bard)**:*
*0 level - 5:* Summon Instrument, Daze, Dancing Lights, Light,

*Spells/Day*
*0 level:* 2

*Known Spells** (Battle Sorcerer)**:*
*0 level - 3:* Detect Magic. Read Magic, Touch of Fatigue
*1 level - 1:* True Strike

*Spells/Day*
*0 level:* 4
*1 level:* 2 + 4 [Cha]

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 4, 2010)

Ubariya finishes her second summoning spell and another Dark Skitterer comes into being on the opposite side of the giant.  Both spiders snap at the giant with poisoned mandibles.

Ubariya rushes the giant and attacks with her spear.

[sblock=Actions]Spider A[9/10 rounds]:
Standard: Bite 1d20+26=40 Hits AC 40.
Damage: 4d6+15=35 35 dmg.
Poison DC 28 or 2d8 Str damage: 2d8=14

Spider B [10/10 rounds]:
Standard: Bite: 1d20+26=36 Hits AC 36.
Damage: 4d6+15=33 33 dmg.
Poison DC 28 or 2d8 Str dmg: 2d8=11
Poison saves: 1d20+18=36, 1d20+18=29

Ubariya:
Move: Advance to the giant
Standard: Attack: Spear: 1d20+32=48 Hits AC 48.
Damage: 4d6+10=22, 1d6=6. 22 dmg. to the giant; 6 dmg. to Ubariya.

TOTAL: 18 damage to the giant[/sblock][sblock=Ubariya Stats]
Ubariya -- Female Outsider 20 / Cleric 1 / Rogue 1
LN Large outsider (Law)
Init +2; Senses Tremorsense, 60 ft.; Listen +22, Spot +22

*DEFENSES*
HP 218/212
AC 33, Touch AC 20, Flat-footed AC 31
Fort +33, Ref +33, Will +35
Speed 70 ft., climb 20 ft.

*OFFENSE*
Full Attack
Distaff of Souls (Spear) +32/+27/+22/+17 (4d6+1d6 cold +10) (does 1d6 to Ubariya) +
Stinger +28 (1d6+2 +poison) +
Slam +28/+28/+28 (2d6+2)

*SPECIAL*
Poison -- Injury, Fortitude DC 24, initial/secondary damage 2d6 Con
Web (as Monstrous Spider)
Fast Healing 5
Shapechange 1/day; CL 20
Immunity to Transmutation, Energy Drain, Ability Drain, Ability Damage, Mind-Affecting Effects.
Damage Reduction 35/ +4
Fire Resistance 20
Spell Resistance 32
Turn Undead 12/day
Sneak Attack +1d6

Spells - CL 1
Spells prepared
0-Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance
1-Inflict Light Wounds, Shield of Faith, D-Protection from Chaos
+domain spells at will

*Dark Skitterer*
Monstrous Spider, Colossal with Shadow template
Colossal Magical Beast
Init +2; Senses darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, tremorsense 60 ft.; Listen +0, Spot +7*

A: HP 208/Current HP 190  B: HP 208/Current HP 208
AC 22 -- Touch AC 4 -- Flat-footed AC 20
Fort +20, Ref +12, Will +10
Speed 45 ft., climb 20 ft.

OFFENSE
Melee Bite +26 (4d6+15 plus poison DC 28, 2d8 STR)
Space 40 ft.; Reach 30 ft.
Base Atk +24; Grp +50[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 6, 2010)

*Silhouette*

"I am... I am," the wolf creature shakes it's shaggy head. "I am Lyzan (LIE-Zan), and we arrre rrrelated by the orrrb that cirrrcles the heavens and makes the night clearrr for hunting." Silhouette notices the steam of the creatures breath as it speaks and then shivers from the cold goosebumps breaking out on her arms.

"Forrr this gift," Lyzan says holding up his clawed hand and looking at it while he flexes his fingers. "I shall let you live this time little sisterrr. Do not hunt me again." 

*****************************************

*Duretep*

Suddenly the mad dream good is expelled by the sheer force of the Urborg Giant's will from it's mind. The power it took to send Duretep out of itself has made it acceptable to attacks from the others. The mad gods plan all along? Not even he knows if that is true.


----------



## HolyMan (May 6, 2010)

*Glacier group*

Suddenly you hear the Forger's voice thoughit seems weak and at a great distance. *"Strike down the pillar he is weak, but I can not hold him back any longer. The pillar destroy the pillar!"*

[sblock=OOC] *Pillar is Hardness:25  HP:50  *[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2010)

"Let me live?" Silhouette repeated, taken aback by Lyzan's gall. "_Let_ me live?" While she had previously been pleased by the wolf's resilience and perseverance, the joke had now officially worn thin.

"I _am_ that orb, the moon. When you look at it, you look at _me_. You fled from my land, your life is my life. I will take it or spare it as I choose."

She plucked a silver arrow from her quiver and strode towards the monster that quivered between two shapes. She didn't put the arrow to nock however.

"You've made this far too interesting, and come too far, just to die now though. I want to see what you do next. So. You will be a great hunter, fearing nothing in the world _except me._ I'll show you how to finish what you've started, twisting your shape. You can hide among the herd, stalk at your pleasure..."

She lashed out, barely pricking the beast's bulging forearm. Even so, blood welled from the scratch.

"But every hunter is also hunted. Your life comes from me, and I can end it as well."

The goddess dropped the bloodied arrow back into her quiver and lifted a hand. "Now."

Magic, wild and unfathomable, roared from her palm to engulf Lyzan. Silver runes shone briefly on his furred pelt and vanished again. The great wolf-beast began to change...or perhaps more accurately, the change the wolf had begun, continued. A moment later he was a man standing there, with no trace of the beast he'd been.

Silhouette then came closer, almost close enough to touch though just out of reach. She was smiling, almost laughing, though there was a seriousness in her eyes that belied her apparent good mood.

"You have the wolf you were. I give you man, and every shape in between. But since a hunter needs his prey...I will give you that as well. Somewhere in the world I will make another one like you, but a woman." Her smile broadened, showed the fangs behind the lips. "If you find her before either of you die, then you and yours will be something new in the world. If not...then you will fade away and be forgotten."

She nodded, then scowled. "And stop calling me 'little sister,'" she added petulantly. "It's stupid."


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 6, 2010)

The Sun Goddess sighed at the instructions coming from the Forger, but said nothing. She exploded with yellow light as a column of fire, not much different than the one Lavaria had summoned seconds ago, enveloped the ice.

[sblock=Action]Casts Flame Strike 10d6=27, half is fire damage half is divine damage i guess.[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 6, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> *Duretep*
> 
> Suddenly the mad dream good is expelled by the sheer force of the Urborg Giant's will from it's mind. The power it took to send Duretep out of itself has made it acceptable to attacks from the others. The mad gods plan all along? Not even he knows if that is true.




Duretep brushes off both of his shoulders and then smiles as he sees the dream orb of the giant. It looks as though it is infected with a horrible disease, there are large black blots that are constantly shifting scar it's surface, the surface is constantly boiling and bubbling, there also seems to be scars that run across it. Duretep than closes his eyes for a second and when he opens them he is at the Portcullis Chimeric, he walks through it and back into the Citadel Prophetic where he walks along and takes his throne.

"Uldealo the Knower, I summon thee to my presence. I wish to have a word." Duretep says as he lays back in his chair as if greatly tired. There is a small amount of shadow that gathers together in front of Duretep in the form of a circle on the ground. Soon after a man begins to rise out of the circle and once fully out of the hole the hole condenses and turns in to a small spirit creature that floats over his right shoulder at all times.

"What is it mi'lord that you wish to speak of?" Uldealo says as he bows to Duretep who stands. "Please, Uldealo we have known each other for such a long time we should really dispense with formalities, come walk with me I have an idea but I will need you to aid me," Duretep says as he begins to walk and Uldealo follows him "I have made a pact that like it or not i cannot go back against, so I will need you to find me 2 suitable candidates." Duretep says as he pauses at one of the windows and the palace stops to allow for Duretep to look out the window. "What would you need them for?" Uldealo asks as he looks at Duretep with a calm and patient gaze. "I need them to be my representatives, one that of dreams the other that of the waking. They are meant to represent me, they must be unique among their kind, and make them interesting because you know how much I hate uninteresting things. You may use my ravens’ sight by using my eye, find them please." Duretep says as he pulls out his eye without flinching a bit and gives it to Uldealo. "I thank you greatly for this assignment, I will not disappoint you. I shall comb the dreaming and waking over to find two that are suitable for this position, thank you." Uldealo says as he walks away leaving Duretep to look over his city as the citadel begins to turn yet again so that he may look upon the majesty of his city and ponder 50 thoughts in a second and 1 thought in a life time.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 6, 2010)

[sblock]
pressed one to many times, ignore this.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 8, 2010)

The giants still need to be dealt with, Ubariya knows.  And her companions are more likely more capable of dealing with the crystal than she.  "Destroy the crystal!" she commands.  The dark skitterers leave off attacking the giant and scuttle over to the crystal snapping at it with iron-like jaws.  The first spider bites at the crystal cracking it and knocking off large shards.  The second spider, not nearly as effective, still manages to do a small amount of damage.

Ubariya, however, concentrates on the giant and goes into a flurry of attacks with spear and limbs.

Damage to crystal: 33
Damage to giant: 98
[sblock=Actions]Spider A[8/10 rounds], Spider B [9/10 rounds]:
Move: Advance to crystal
Standard: Bite: 1d20+26=46, 1d20+26=32 One critical! 
Damage: 4d6+15=27, 4d6+15=29 (27x2)-25=29; 29-25=4
Total Damage to crystal: 33

Ubariya:
Full Attack: Spear: 1d20+32=51, 1d20+27=44, 1d20+22=24, 1d20+17=27 Hits AC 51, 44, 24, 27
Damage: 4d6+6=17, 4d6+6=22, 4d6+6=20, 4d6+6=21 80 dmg. to the giant;
Damage: 1d6=4, 1d6=6, 1d6=1, 1d6=5 16 dmg. to Ubariya.
Full Attack: Stinger + Slam (x3): 1d20+28=30, 1d20+28=41, 1d20+28=33, 1d20+28=44 Hits AC 30, 41, 33, 44
Damage: 1d6-2=4, 2d6-2=8, 2d6-2=5, 2d6-2=1 18 dmg. to the giant
Giant Fort save vs. poison successful. 1d20+18=36

TOTAL: 98 damage to the giant[/sblock][sblock=Ubariya Stats]
Ubariya -- Female Outsider 20 / Cleric 1 / Rogue 1
LN Large outsider (Law)
Init +2; Senses Tremorsense, 60 ft.; Listen +22, Spot +22

*DEFENSES*
HP 218/201
AC 33, Touch AC 20, Flat-footed AC 31
Fort +33, Ref +33, Will +35
Speed 70 ft., climb 20 ft.

*OFFENSE*
Full Attack
Distaff of Souls (Spear) +32/+27/+22/+17 (4d6+1d6 cold +10) (does 1d6 to Ubariya) +
Stinger +28 (1d6+2 +poison) +
Slam +28/+28/+28 (2d6+2)

*SPECIAL*
Poison -- Injury, Fortitude DC 24, initial/secondary damage 2d6 Con
Web (as Monstrous Spider)
Fast Healing 5
Shapechange 1/day; CL 20
Immunity to Transmutation, Energy Drain, Ability Drain, Ability Damage, Mind-Affecting Effects.
Damage Reduction 35/ +4
Fire Resistance 20
Spell Resistance 32
Turn Undead 12/day
Sneak Attack +1d6

Spells - CL 1
Spells prepared
0-Create Water, Detect Magic, Guidance
1-Inflict Light Wounds, Shield of Faith, D-Protection from Chaos
+domain spells at will

*Dark Skitterer*
Monstrous Spider, Colossal with Shadow template
Colossal Magical Beast
Init +2; Senses darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, tremorsense 60 ft.; Listen +0, Spot +7*

A: HP 208/Current HP 190  B: HP 208/Current HP 208
AC 22 -- Touch AC 4 -- Flat-footed AC 20
Fort +20, Ref +12, Will +10
Speed 45 ft., climb 20 ft.

OFFENSE
Melee Bite +26 (4d6+15 plus poison DC 28, 2d8 STR)
Space 40 ft.; Reach 30 ft.
Base Atk +24; Grp +50[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 11, 2010)

*Silhouette*

Lyzan stares in horror at his new pale, hairless hand. "What did you do?... *WHAT DID YOU DO!?*" In his naked human form the new creature runs screaming away from the fairy goddess. As Silhouette watches in slight amusement the ground and twin glacier walls around her shake and rumble. 

Chunks of ice fall from the precipices nearly a hundred feet in the air. Shivering again in the cold air Silhouette thinks it is time to be gone but is shocked to see no way back, the magic between worlds flickering and vanishing as she watches. 

More ice hits the ground several yards away and the goddess takes to the air to get above the threat. She is buffered by cold winds for nearly a quarter of an hour and must land on the freezing ice or risk being blown away. The land all around is the same white, clear, and cold. she huddles in on herself but after, arms wrapped around herself but little warmth coming to her. 

Finally the cold is more than she can bear and the little goddess falls to the hard surface of the huge glacier. She lifts her head long enough to call out for help but chatters out only one word, "MM..MM..Mothers."

************************************************

*The Heart of the Glacier*

The dark skittering spiders start to rip and tear at the cyrstal, as Heliasillyel's holy flame strikes the top of the structure. A huge crack forms down it's center and the ground shakes and rumbles tossing the fighting giants and gods about. 

As large cracks run in four directions from the pillar's base, and some of the giants turn and flee. The rage of the Urborg Giant can be seen in the skys overhead as another huge windstorm forms and blows across the glacier's surface. Buffeted by the winds the gods stand firm and set about to finish this. 

As Ubariya and Heliasillyel set themselves to destory the pillar they both hear a single word that seems carried on the harsh winds, "Mothers." 


[sblock=OOC] Taking for granted that Silhouette has to fail a save sometime, I let her have the first 149 for free and auto failed her on the 150th LOL. DC would have been like over a hundered. OK since VV says he's back maybe he can take care of the pillar while ML and GE hurry to the rescue.

FM - play on  [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 11, 2010)

Heliasillyel displayed a serious expression on her timeless face - something very rare indeed. The call came from a new, yet familliar divine presence somewhere at the base of the pillar. "Ubariya do you sense that energy?" the Sun Goddess asked with her melodious voice.

The Goddess ignored the retreating giants, although she could have made good sport from frlying above them and raining sunwrought arrows at their backsides. Instead, she floated towards the new presence, radiating light and warmth from her being to combat the ferocious blizzard.

[sblock]Heliasillyel will cast Endure Elements on whomever needs it. She also recasts it on herself, alongside Fire Shield and the other relevant spells.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 11, 2010)

With the faint call Ubariya places a hand on her belly.  _Mother?_, she thinks.  She is only briefly confused as she senses the call doesn't come from the unborn within her but elsewhere.  Responding to Heliasillyel, she says, "I sense _something_ but I can't tell where it comes from.  Can you tell the direction?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 11, 2010)

The colective mass of creatures crawl over the pillar, each critter biting, each plant boring roots into the ice, tearing (13) small bits of ice off. The minions also swarm around the pillar and try to destroy it.

[sblock=Minions]
3 Huge elementals1d20+17; 2d10+7 → [11,17] = (28)
1d20+17; 2d10+7 → [10,5,7] = (22)
1d20+17; 2d10+7 → [8,17] = (25)
1d20+17; 2d10+7 → [2,5,7] = (14)
1d20+17; 2d10+7 → [19,17] = (36)
1d20+17; 2d10+7 → [2,2,7] = (11)

Greater elemental
1d20+21; 2d10+8 → [12,21] = (33)
1d20+21; 2d10+8 → [4,1,8] = (13)
1d20+21; 2d10+8 → [4,21] = (25)
1d20+21; 2d10+8 → [7,10,8] = (25)

Elder elemental
1d20+25; 2d10+9 → [13,25] = (38)
1d20+25; 2d10+9 → [1,9,9] = (19)

Shambling mound
1d20+11; 2d6+5 → [19,11] = (30)
1d20+11; 2d6+5 → [2,4,5] = (11)
1d20+11; 2d6+5 → [14,11] = (25)
1d20+11; 2d6+5 → [5,6,5] = (16)
1d20+11; 2d6+5 → [14,11] = (25)
1d20+11; 2d6+5 → [1,5,5] = (11)
1d20+11; 2d6+5 → [19,11] = (30)
1d20+11; 2d6+5 → [4,2,5] = (11)
[/sblock]
[sblock=The One and the Many]The One and the Many

HP: 330

AC: 27
Touch: 16
Flatfooted: 28

Init: +8 

Fort: +34
Ref: +35
Will: +30

Weapon                  Attack   Damage          Critical
(SM)Slam          +20/+15/+10/+5  2d6+5             x2


Abilities:
Distraction DC 26
Damage Aura (5d6)
Paralysis DC: 28
Poison: Black lotus extract: Contact DC 28 3d6 Con initial damage and 3d6 Con secondary damage.
Tremorsense
Immune to Critical hits
No Weapon Damage
Immune to individually targeted target spells (like disintegrate)
Vulnerable to area affect spells (50% more damage).
Fast healing: 5
Stunning fists: Fort DC: 24. A defender who fails this saving throw is stunned for 1 round (until just before your next action). A stunned creature drops everything held, can’t take actions, takes a -2 penalty to AC, and loses his Dexterity bonus to AC (6/day)

Spell-Like abilities:
Speak with Plants: at will 
Transport via Plants: 3/day
Living Oak:  3/day  
Heal: 3/day 
Creeping Doom: 3/day

Plus spell from domain

Spell DC: 24
[sblock=Summons]
[sblock=Shambling mound]
Size/Type:  	Large  Plant
Hit Dice: 	8d8+24 (60 hp)
Initiative: 	+0
Speed: 	20 ft. (4 squares), swim 20 ft.
Armor Class: 	20 (-1 size, +11 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 20
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+6/+15
Attack: 	Slam +11 melee (2d6+5)
Full Attack: 	2 slams +11 melee (2d6+5)
Space/Reach: 	10 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Improved grab, constrict 2d6+7
Special Qualities: 	Darkvision 60 ft., immunity to electricity,
low-light vision, plant traits, resistance to fire 10
Saves: 	Fort +9, Ref +2, Will +4
Abilities: 	Str 21, Dex 10, Con 17, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 9
Skills: 	Hide +3*, Listen +8, Move Silently +8
Feats: 	Iron Will, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (slam)
Environment: 	Temperate marshes
Organization: 	Solitary
Challenge Rating: 	6
Treasure: 	1/10th coins; 50% goods; 50% items
Alignment: 	Usually neutral
Advancement: 	9-12 HD (Large); 13-24 HD (Huge)
Level Adjustment: 	+6
[/sblock]
[sblock=Elementals]

Water
Special Attacks: 	Water mastery, drench, vortex

Huge  
152 hp
30 ft. (6 squares), swim 120 ft.
AC: 21
Atk: Slam +17 melee (2d10+7)
Full atk: 2 slams +17 melee (2d10+7)
Reach: 	15 ft
Damage reduction 5/-
Fort +15, Ref +9, Will +7

Greater
199 hp
30 ft. (6 squares), swim 120 ft.
AC: 22
Atk: Slam +21melee (2d10+8)
Full atk: 2 slams +21melee (2d10+8)
Reach: 	15 ft
Damage reduction 10/-
Fort +17, Ref +14, Will +9

Elder
228 hp
30 ft. (6 squares), swim 120 ft.
AC: 23
Atk: +25 melee (2d10+9/19-20)
Full atk: 2 slams +25 melee (2d10+9/19-20)
Reach: 	15 ft
Damage reduction 10/-
Fort +19, Ref +16, Will +10

[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 13, 2010)

As the mass of creature's tear down the pillar, Ubariya and Heliasillyel move off towards the east. The rest of the group finishes the destruction of the giants that remained and the area around where the pillar stood is littered with bodies and fragments. 

Ubariya and Heliasillyel move quickly to wear two of the glaciers meet, not unlike the fingers of a hand. They see a small form lying upon the wind blown plains of ice. And scoping it up they carry her back to the others.


[sblock=OOC] Time for some RPing finally I don't think I will insitgate another fight till I get the Dmg Red rules down and maybe change that fire resistance as well. Threads all your again.[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 13, 2010)

The Sun Goddess gazed at the frost-covered form of what seemed to be an uknown deity, that oozed both a very familiar energy and yet mixed it with something foreign to Heliasillyel. In her true form, the Elven Goddess would have called this being a gnat - a fledgling newborn Deity that still had to earn it's place among the heavens.

But in such new world everyone seemed insufficient, whatever their history might have been. Yet this was no Goddess that Heliasillyel knew of, despite the features of her face being strangely familiar.

The Smiling Maiden embraced the girl-God and poured warmth in her being, removing the frost and cold from her form and empowering her with the strength of the sun. Heliasillyel was careful not to explode with too much light, least she cause her sister great pain for a second time. "Ubariya, you are much more familiar with motherhood and children. What do you make of this being?" asked the sun Goddess with her melodious voice. Heliasillyel was ancinet but in many ways she was not omnipotent, which was quite befitting her desire to explore new aspects of life and her existence. It would be utterly pointless to exist with unlimited knowledge.


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2010)

Almost immediately the gods and goddesses assembled noted something unusual. The golden radiance of Heliasillyel painted the melting snow in shades of yellow and orange, illuminating everything around in like hues. The young girl in the snow also grew brighter...but she gleamed with a silvery color entirely unlike that of the light striking her. The brighter and warmer Heliasillyel's light, the whiter and colder the light that shone from the girl's skin.

Additionally, and stranger still, the girl cast no shadow. None whatsoever.

Then she inhaled a breath, and her eyelids fluttered.

For the second time in her existence, Silhouette awoke.

The experience was oddly similar to the first time. Awareness was incremental, with her first becoming aware of coldness, and then warmth. The source of the warmth was now as it was then. And now, as then, there was a place in her center where the warmth did not, could not, touch. But it was enough.

She opened her eyes and found herself enfolded in light and flesh...light _made_ flesh. Held fast in strong, but unknown arms, Silhouette immediately started struggling and squirming. Her escape charm kicked in, and she suddenly slipped free of Heliasillyel's grasp as if she'd been slicked in grease. This allowed her to tumble unceremoniously to the ground...which she did.

On looking up from her sitting position, Silhouette saw several others there. She was sure she hadn't seen their like before, in her world or in the mortal world, which could only mean they were from the Far Places; the worlds at the edges of her own realm, that she had not yet crossed into and explored.

Two of them were immediately familiar to her, as well. The Bright...and the Dark.

She leapt to her feet and planted her fists on her hips, confronting them with a grin as bright as Heliasillyel...but with a hint of her other mother's dark mirth as well.

"Travelers!" she cried in a voice that rang like little silver bells, melodic and jangling, "Wanderers! You've saved my life, and for that I _owe_ you." The word of obligation came out as a startled little growl, for she found that the debt was a bond, and she loathed being bound. These were firsts for her as well.

"So tell me what you'd have of me," Silhouette told the gods, focusing on Heliasillyel, "and we'll have done with it."


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 13, 2010)

Heliasillyel was amused at the child-God's squirming and boastful nature. She also noted her visage and the silvery light exuding from her form, more apparent now that the Sun Goddess had regulated her own emanations. 

The Elven Goddess threw no shadws, quite naturally as she_ was_ a source of light, but this new Deity seemed to possess a similar quality to her form. But the correlation that had become apparent now gave her a hint as to what this being might be.

"You can tell us your name and how you came to be on this world. I require nothing for saving a being from the cold, it is what is expected of me and what i exist for, among other things. You seem to cast a peculiar light, not unlike that of Ubariya's Mirror that we both created." The Goddess gestured towards the Dark Mother below her, as she still floated some thirty feet in the air. "And addressing us as _mothers_ seems to indicate you knew who we are. So then, are you a prodigy of ours?"

Heliasillyel looked at the girl-Goddess with an intense, golden-eyed stare, but smiled brightly as she spoke, her hair still floating around her face as an ever shifting halo of gold and orange.


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2010)

Silhouette grimaced in spite of herself. They wanted _knowledge._ She could spin gold from the snow, or diamonds from the leafs of trees, but knowledge was power, and it was eternal. A name coerced had power that a name freely given might not. She wasn't sure, and it worried her.

"My name is Silhouette," she replied, and because the debt owed was life, she felt compelled to elaborate a little. "It's the word I chose for myself when I was born in the dark of the light. The very first thing I chose." Then, because her duty on the subject was fulfilled, she decided to obfuscate things a little. "I'm a reflection on the mirror, mothers, or maybe it's a reflection OF the mirror? But then what mirror is reflecting the mirror to make me? Maybe mirrors are all anything ever is, and we're all just different reflections of one thing standing in the middle...forever gazing into its own navel."

"As for how I got here..." she shrugged. This was safer ground, though she was a bit wary to tell them how to find her own world.

"I chased a wolf through wood and over mountain and river. A great white wolf, with thick bristly hair and golden eyes the color of fresh honey. At first when he ran, he left paw prints, so I followed him. He learned to run without leaving tracks, so I watched for marks on the leaves, and spoor. He became as a ghost, leaving no hair in branches, tearing no leaf...so I followed his scent." She wrinkled her nose cutely. "And when he finally learned to wash away his scent, _still I followed him._ Up a mountainside where ice and snow leaked out of strange cracks in the ground, even though it was far too warm for them. The wolf dove into the cracks at the end of the world to elude me, but I followed still because he was my prey and I would have him."

The godling shrugged.

"And then we were here, in the cold. And that is how I came to be here. It's been an entertaining adventure. I suppose I have you to thank for it...mothers." She nodded at Heliasillyel and Ubariya.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 13, 2010)

Even as The one and the Many releases the spirits of the elemental planes from their material manifestations, he crawls down the shattered pillar. The mass waves towards the talking goddesses and assumes the shape of one of the shambling mounds next to him, but of a considerable size. This is the first time the other gods see The One and the Many in any recognizable shape besides the mass of creatures. 
He towers above them, his arms made of strong vines coiled around other vines, and his "foot" one group of messy roots shifting as he moves. In what could be his chest, shines a pair of green hollow eyes. 
*"What manner of creature is this?" *he asks.


----------



## GlassEye (May 13, 2010)

Ubariya watches the interaction between Heliasillyel and Silhouette.  She is silent and somewhat wary of this new, young goddess.  In her experience mothers and daughters never got along and she wondered if it would be the same here.  _If_ this 'mother' thing was more than just a ploy to invoke their sympathy.  Nonetheless, Ubariya smiles and greets the newly arrived goddess.

*"Welcome, Silhouette, to our new world.  I'm sure you know it already,"* and here Ubariya shoots a cold look at Heliasillyel apparently not pleased with the freely flowing information that comes from Helisillyel's mouth, *"but I am Ubariya, the Dark Mother.  I find it only fair that a name should be given for a name."*  She smiles but there is little warmth in it.  *"Any other debt can be discussed at a later date.  Since you seem to be in little danger now that you have been brought out of the cold..."*  She shrugs and continues to watch Silhouette until the One arrives.

*"A new goddess,"* she says to the composite god of plants.


----------



## Rathan (May 14, 2010)

Lavaria could care less what or who the found below... slowly she used her fiery rays of lava to steam and melt off the glacier bit by bit near where the pillar once stood... slowly above the rest the cavern would start to fill with warm water and steam... she would make sure this pillar would have no place again in which to rest....

"You fools should exit the cavern soon before I fill it!" the fire goddess barked as she yelled into the cavern.. her tone almost playful this time...

[sblock=HM]If she does this enough for long enough perhaps Lavaria could create the rivers of the world?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 14, 2010)

*"The ice is to heavy on the top of the world you must melt most of it, get it to flow around evenly, or it may cause the globe to collaspe in on itself."*

The Forger's voice again seems distant and weak but booming none the less.

[sblock=OOC] Naw let's go bigger make the world some oceans!!  [/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (May 14, 2010)

Lavaria shook her head softly and snarled.. she hated being told what to do... she was already well on her to doing so but sighed softly as she knew she was going to have to expend more energies that these little rays to do this job....

fine... if it's total melt you want.... this is where *I* shine.." she said as the fire goddess darted to a steep downward dive from her flying position over the glacier and pierced the surface of the ice with her superheated body....

Deeper and deeper she drove herself into the mile deep expanses of the ice before she stopped and craved herself a bit of a bulb in the ice half way down... 

Here the fire goddess tucked herself into a small ball of feminine form.... soon a hot pulse of heat from from her form... almost like the pulses of ocean waves each wave of fire and heat crashing over the next as they flung forth further and further from her body as if growing and doubling around with each pulse......

soon those from above could hear a rumbling... and from the hole her body had left in it's wake steam billowed in pulses sounding like the engine of a steam powered train.... 

it was not long before the ice began to crack at it's center and which would soon reach the surface if she continued.... Lavaria actually hoped they would give her help as this was a massive amount of ice which was her weakness.... should she fail more than likely it would be end of her here on this planet....


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 14, 2010)

*"We must flee now, conversation will be held later."* States the Plant god. Unable to help Lavaria, he phases out of the world and back to the grey mist now the threat was vanquished.


----------



## HolyMan (May 16, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry VV there will be no phasing out and back to The Grey Mist, LOL I just got you trapped here you can't get out that easy.  [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 17, 2010)

*Everyone Loves Duretep*

"Go, go, go! Ah, come on you can do better than that! Put your back into it!" Duretep yells at 2 mice that are equiped with minature swords and armor on the ground that are having a gladitorial match for Duretep's pleasure. "Um, Sir..." Uldealo says in a confused tone before he gets cut off by Duretep giving him a motion with his hand to wait as he walks into Duretep's throne room. The black mouse disarms the other one and stabs it through the chest to the mad delight of Duretep. "Very good, Thomas Robspiere the Black. You live to fight on another day. You may now go back to the gladitorial guilds rooms for rest. Best of luck on your next battle" Duretep says laying down on his stomach to speak to the small mouse who salutes him and then walks off. 

Duretep quickly pops back to his feet and is looking as Uldealo, "Yes Uldealo?". "Well your lord, there is a new form on The Waking, one that maybe fit to serve as one of your repersentatives. Would you like me to send her a letter?" Uldealo askes Duretep. Duretep pauses for a moment, his fingers arched in front of his face, and then he nods his approval. "Very good mi'lord, the letter shall be sent with utmost haste." Uldealo says and begins to walk out of the room. "Uldealo, use the red ink on the second shelf in the fourth room to the right of the upside down tennis court." Duretep says as he tilts his head so his only eye rolls to the otherside. "Of course mi'lord." Uldealo finally walks out of the room.


----------



## GlassEye (May 18, 2010)

Ubariya waves one hand in the direction of the mountain of ice that Lavaria is rapidly melting down.  *"Has the Urborg Giant been dealt with?"*  She gazes down at the water beginning to lap at her feet and a wriggling _something_ that came from the ice.  She kneels down and picks it up between two fingers and its eel-like body wriggles in her firm grasp.  *"Interesting."*  She glances over at Silhouette.  *"New things are popping up all over."*

She tosses the creature back to the water where it disappears with a splash.  *"One of yours, Lord of Fungi?  Odd design.  I quite like it."*

The Weaver, not so uncaring at the moment it seems, goes back to glaring at the greatly reduced ice and the resultant rising waters.  *"Damn that Giant.  All this water is likely flooding the caverns and tunnels beneath my Cradle.  That was to be home for my children."*  She seems quite put out at the thwarting of her plans.


----------



## Rathan (May 18, 2010)

Lavaria's form pulsed even more brightly as he normal darkened reds and burgundies turned flame yellows and oranges... her powers shocked the outer caverns of the rapidly cracking and reducing icy grip the Uborg giant USED to have on HER planet.... 

With a feral screech the ice cracked around her sending huge fissures in the ice at it's surface nearly a half mile above her small form... radiating like the heat of one thousand suns Lavaria could see this would be a task she might be doing alone and vowed not to fail this was HER home.. her newborn child too and even though her realm rested deep within the burning hells beneath the cold hardened surface... it was still hers and she was not about to have this top world collapse into her realm!


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 18, 2010)

The Sun Goddess clapped her hands with excitement and flew above, laughing as she shone ever brighter. "Look away, if you please." she shouted at the other deities. Then she exploded with light and warmth, the day turning as if it were high noon in midsummer. The sun up in the sky also brightened and pierced the veil of milky white clouds, shining it's rays down on the ice.

The frozen tundra began to sweat with droplets of freshly melted ice and snow, as Heliasillyel shone brighter and brighter alongside her creation, aiding the fiery beast below in the melting of the Uborg Giant's remains.


----------



## Shayuri (May 18, 2010)

As the surface of the ice rocked and cracked and steamed, Silhouette got the distinct impression that somewhere else would be a good place to be. The tiny wings on her back buzzed, and she lifted up and off the surface to hover in the air. At her 'mother's' explosion into light she shielded her eyes with a grimace and looked down over the growing waters.

Something about finding these beings was both exciting and intensely annoying. She wasn't sure where to begin. She couldn't just enact her will on them like with every other creature she'd met so far. But that same inability was what made them so mysterious and intriguing and alluring. 

"So," she hazarded, based on what everyone seemed to be doing, "The game is to melt the water? All of it?

She grinned devilishly, getting into it. Strange games, but fun!

"I can do that."

She glanced around the scene...and large sections of ice shimmered and changed from clear crystal water into white crystal...something else. Between the heat, and the effects of this new stuff, the water melted ever faster.

(OOC - Using Polymorph Any Object to change ice into salt! Affecting 1000 cubic feet every standard action. That'll accelerate the melting, and explain the salt of the oceans for ya. )


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 18, 2010)

The one and the Many finds he cant phase out, and shudders, before using his power over water, since it actually is one of his divine domains, and commands it to switch phases to liquid.


HM: Empty your private message box! I can't send you a most important communication.


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 18, 2010)

"Smart girl! I can see myself in you." Heliasillyel laughed as she addressed Silhouette with her ringing voice. "I trust you can sing and dance as well? We should create beautiful art together, everyone else here is much too deprived of any artistic talent." The Smiling Maiden let out a forced sigh and grinned.

[sblock]Well if we need mechanics, Heliasillyel can cast Sunburst at will, that's certainly enough to melt lots of ice [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 18, 2010)

A raven hovers in front of Silhouette and gives here a purple enveloped letter letter on to the ground in front of here, imprinted into the wax is a book that is on fire.

Once she takes the envelope he begins to talk "This is an invitation to the Citadel Prophetic. This letter comes from my Lord Duretep the Lost Prophet and Lord of the dreaming and madness incarnate. He would be very glad to have you there, or he wouldn't, but I am geussing he would because he invited you. Just make sure you come, if you don't than he might become depressed and it will rain trout on the Metropolis or he will get angry and it will cause giant screaming flowers to sprout from the ground and eat people, neither are very pleaseant." The raven pauses for a moment and shutters slightly and then continues, "just please be there."

At that moment the raven flies away and begins cawing loudly as if to notify someone of his actions.


----------



## Shayuri (May 19, 2010)

Silhouette laughs at Heliasillyel's questions and spins jauntily around in the air. "Can I sing and dance? I _invented_ singing and dancing! Well, dancing mostly. Singing is what _birds_ do. And some sprites. And sirens. And...there's other things too, but dancing's really more entertaining. And..."

She paused at the appearance of the raven, and snatched the envelope from midair as it let go of it in front of her.

"All right, well...we're playing a 'melt all the ice' game right now. Maybe later. Bye!"

Silhouette looked at the other gods then and asked, "What happens when all the ice is melted? How do you know who wins?"


----------



## HolyMan (May 19, 2010)

*"Ye have all done well,"* The Forger's voice says wearly. *"I must repair the damaged dome but I think that will be all I can do before I need to rest. My power is limited but I can show ye what ye have made so far."*

An image appears above the gods of the woorld as seen from above.

*"My apprentices labor even now in the southern hemisphere go there to the city they are building for ye and I will return after I have rested."*

The Forger's presence soon vanishes along with the globe.


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 19, 2010)

Heliasillyel laughed at the girl-God's words. "Oh dear I have existed for some time and even I do not know who  invented those. Here the  First Song has already been sung, and it honors the Dark Mother. But you  and I can inspire the First Dance. - as she talked, Heliasillyel dimmed her light down to her usual golden glow, and floated in proximity to Silhouette. - This ice melting has become boring, let us start now!"

The Sun Goddess exclaimed and grabbed the girl-God's hands on impulse, and urged her to start dancing. Since they were lacking music, Heliasillyel summoned her favorite instrument: a sunwrought fiddle, similar in make to the Suncaster. The bow took to rapid motions and the fiddle started emanating a merry tune, as the Goddess whirled around, entangling Silhouette's slender form in a rapid dance.

[sblock]Do we even need the perform checks? Also, as a Bard Heliasillyel has learend Summon Instrument, however the self-playing feature doesn't come with the spell. Just treat this as flavor text and don't jump on me saying I'm making my character imbalanced or something [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 24, 2010)

Finally the first dusk comes to the new world as you all finish melting the icecap down to a more managable size. The sky is erie and starless as you have yet to decide on what it is you will put in the dark heavens. 

Thought one thing can be seen in the cloudless, starless night. A great greenish gold tear fills the sky running parrell with the horizon. The breach the mighty Urborg Giant caused as it tried to take your new world from you.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 24, 2010)

*"That scar in the sky, shall be called the Gaint's Wrath, and will remind us of the damgers that stalks our world, to stay ever vigilant in the future."* declares the shambling giant.


----------



## Rathan (May 24, 2010)

As Lavaria emerges from what is left of the ice caps now shrunk to a more manageable proportion her gate staggered as she expended a massive amount of energy to save the child of God and Goddess alike... she shook her head softly at those assembled as they did nothing really to help her... her eyes were a dark drained red and flared once and once only as she looked over the rest before finding a fissure in the plate of hardened ground of her own creation and quickly made it back into the fiery hells below the crust to rest and regenerate....


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2010)

"But who _won_?" Silhouette asked plaintively...and was then sucked into her mother's dance!

From the start it was clear that while the child of the moon was a skilled dancer, she had nothing like her mother's expertise. Though she was quick of movement and reflex, she had that subtle awkwardness common to adolescents, or perhaps a limitation of experience...inevitable from the gap in their ages. For whatever reason, in the end Silhouette couldn't keep up, and had to break off.

"Blah!" the annoyed goddess proclaimed with a furious scowl. "I'm Heliaseelleyelllow and I can sing and dance!" She marched around, swaying her hips in an exaggerated fashion. "I shine and make water melt! I have a really long and overly-hard-to-pronounce name! Bleeeagh!"

As suddenly as it started, Silhouette's tantrum came to an end as she looked out over the world. "This place is kind of boring. It needs more stuff in it."


----------



## GlassEye (May 24, 2010)

Ubariya watches as Lavaria emerges somewhat depleted and annoyed and heads off into the depths of the earth.  She hopes the goddess of the molten earth isn't _too_ irritated; there truly was little Ubariya could do in the situation.

The rent in the night sky catches her attention and she gazes at it in quiet speculation.  *"I wonder, could I weave that closed?"*

Her attention shifts and Ubariya watches Silhouette and Heliasillyel dance and she bursts out in plain laughter when Silhouette has her outburst.  *"That's the first true thing I've heard in a very long time.  Perhaps we should do something about it."*


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 24, 2010)

The Mad God sits in his throne quietly and brooding. There are women made entirely of fire that dance in front of him and slowly change colors as they dance. He does not care for their dance. There are men there that play instruments that have holes all the way down the neck that when opened vibrate strings that make an odd humming noise that when played properly can make any noise imaginable. He cared not for their music. Duretep was growing bored and as such he got up and waved his hand in aq wide arch. The women condensed and returned to the torches where the began and the men melted into paint and returned to the fresco on the ceiling. 

"Why did she not come?" Duretep asked himself as he walked along in his citadel. He walked through the hallways made of glass. He walked on the cielings made of water. The whole time he pondered what he should do next and why this being did not come at his beckon. He walked out into the city where the peopl were celebrating the 4 of spades by eating cake with spoons and chasing geese wearing hats. "I don't need her, I have this wonderful place. This place of wonders, I will find her in her sleep at one point and then we will talk. At this point though I might as well celebrate with my subjects." Duretep says in the voice of a child who has no care in the world. Duretep walks through the Market Fantastic and indulges in games, food, clothing, and all of the other pleasures and vices that a market that has everything can provide. On that day the Dreaming grew bright and there was happiness unknown on the waking


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 24, 2010)

The Sun Goddess grinned and placed her hands on her hips. "What now? But I am rather fond of my name..."

She then laughed and floated down towards the huge shambling mound that was The One and the Many, and whispered mischievously in his ear. _"You promised to aid me with the creation of my Sunbird."_


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 25, 2010)

The One and the Many turned to face the sun goddess, with a creaking and crunching wood sounds.* "We have not forgtten. We still need to create more life, more plants, more trees, more fruits, for the sunbirds to feed and find shelter, and build nests to breed. All in it's due time Shining Goddess." *he replies *"Now that the giant is defeated, we might resume our task to populate the land."*


----------



## HolyMan (May 30, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Hmm... when this first started you all went through nine pages of IC before needing a push from me LOL. Well let's see you all may continue to talk as the night wears on. Or you can post a "waking up" and have your characters start for the city being built for them. I was figuring you all could use it as an HQ/neutral metting place. Some of it's descriptions i will leave up to you.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 1, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]What do you mean by "waking up"?  If you mean physically, gods don't need to sleep.  If you mean metaphorically, and we are experiencing some sort of enlightenment, then we need to be given the information you want us to have.  Otherwise, I'm not sure we know about the city.  Current discussion is about creating lifeforms but none of us have the power to do so.  Personally, I feel kinda stuck.  I _could_ have Ubariya take some actions but the things I'm thinking may be outside the scope of what I'm allowed and I would rather not have to 'retcon' if you think I've overstepped my bounds.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 2, 2010)

Ubariya looks at The One and the Many, Silhouette, and Heliasillyel.  She is rather detached but a twinge of irritation briefly crosses her face.  She grew tired of taking orders eons ago and she had hoped that _here_ things would be different and she would be master of her own fate.  Soon, perhaps.  *"It seems we are once more summoned by the Forger.  Let us go see this city he is having crafted for us."*

Ubariya begins the journey southward towards the new city.  She is in no great hurry knowing that the Forger needs time to recuperate from his battle with the Urborg Giant and so she explores the land as she goes.

Eventually, drawn by golden spires like the rays of the sun that thrust upward above the city, Ubariya finds the Forger's city.  _Heliasillyel will like that,_ she thinks.  Unexpectedly pleased with the beauty of the city she finds, the goddess of life and death makes her way through broad avenues to the center where she expects to find the Forger or at the least one of his servants.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 2, 2010)

*"There will be plenty of time for spawning"* softens the shambling giant of vegetation as he marches next to the spider queen.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 2, 2010)

Lavaria had JUST settled into her newly created fiery throne as she looked to her left and caught the annoying pink glow of a portal to her hellish home leading to the gods know where. 

Her thrown seemed to be made of iron of some sort yet had groves and channels formed within it's cold metal frame. Within the groves and channel flowed pipping hot lava coursing over the chair giving it an ominous looking yellow glow. High backed and fit for a queen herself, albeit a hellishly hot one, the chair was made with careful planning and cunning whit of a female that was for sure, it's elegance was a sight be behold in it's pattern and shape flowing like the flames of her own hell itself.

Lavaria sighed softly having to get up from her comfy perch and slowly made her way to the wretchedly pink portal and stepped threw only to find herself in an ornate and VERY old world style castle. "Interesting" was all the fire goddess said as she raised her brow at the round table before her with color coded seating. She circled it for quite some time before taking the seat of shimmering fire before her just knowing the Forger must have made it for her.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 3, 2010)

The as yet unnamed city stands nearly complete before you. It's main broad avenue has what looks like to be places held in reserve for staues. The buildings come in all shapes and sizes, some for your average worshipper to those suitable for what must be giants.

The reason for the overly large buildings becomes aparent as the group is approached by a trio of Titans, dressed surely as if they are some of the builders of this fantastic city.

Only one speaks to you and it is to tell you directions to what he calls "The Hall of Meeting". Taking in the directins the Titans bid you a hastily fairwell before ging to one of the extremely large building.

Lavaria starting to lose the little patiences she has,almost departs before she hears the arrival of the others.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 3, 2010)

Heliaillyel flew above the streets and hummed a merry tune, spreading radience around herself and over the other deities. A magnificend white and gold spire caught her eye, percehd in the midst of a massive stone fortress. A glow emanated from the building, and the intensity of the energy suggested it warded off mortals. "How very convenient!" the Sun Goddess exclaimed. "Our own exclusive guild if you will. House of the Gods! *No entry* and beware of the dog... and the cosmic energies! - the Goddess laughed jubilantly. - This is so amusing! But, where are the mortals?"


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 3, 2010)

Ubariya squints up at the Sun Goddess.  Some days she wished her sister were just a little dimmer.  *"I presume... I hope that is why the Forger desired for us to meet here.  Whether we bring them from our homeworlds, or spawn them,"* she looks over at the shambling mass of plantlife that is the One and the Many, *"...or whether we birth them, maybe today is the day mortals walk upon our world."*

Entering the Hall of Meeting with the others Ubariya notices that Lavaria has already arrived.  She smiles at the Goddess of Fire though it is more polite greeting than actual affection.  *"A pleasure to see you again so soon, Sister."*  Ubariya glances around the room taking in its immense space, the table large enough to hold a meeting of the gods plus a few which draws a thoughtful look from her, and the sundry chairs surrounding the table.  Ubariya walks around the room until she finds a very large chair of black iron, more framework than furniture but still very solid, with webwork that stretches between the iron spans.  Settling herself in the web a pealing laughter rings throughout the room.  *"That Forger!  Never suspected the fellow would have such a sense of humor."*  Now comfortably semi-reclining in her chair of web and iron Ubariya continues to look about the room and wait for the other gods.

After long minutes of waiting and wondering Ubariya tentatively speaks.  *"Duretep?  Please, join the rest of us here in the Hall of Meeting in the city the Forger has crafted for us."*  She doesn't know for certain if the Mad God will get the message she has sent but for some reason she believes that he will.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 3, 2010)

The gargantuan assemblage of plants walks with it's trunk feet, towards a clear spot of ground next to the table. Without caring to take in consideration for the Forger's craftmanship, the god of plants and life roots on the free soil, and shifts it's leaves and branches, to assume a treelike shape. The face of an old man shapes on the bark of the massive trunk. It slowly opens his hollow eyes, and it's bottomless mouth. *"We agree, mortal creatures shall be spawned by us." *It is now that the other gods note that it is never clear if the hive-minded god speaks about all of the gods, or just about himself.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 3, 2010)

The Sun Goddess, being no bigger than a regular sun elf in her form, sulked at the giant furniture and simply floated between The One and the Many and Ubaryia, relinquishing the light of the Suncaster and letting the weapon dissipate it's light like a candle that was running short on air. "Well interestingly enough I have no way of accessing Soalrianderriel from this place yet. But I do have an idea about my followers."


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 7, 2010)

Ubariya sits drumming her fingers on the iron arms of her chair.  She is clearly tired of waiting for whatever it is she is waiting for.  *"Indeed?  Tell me about it, Sister.  What sorts of followers do you wish to have in your service?"*  Ubariya makes an expansive gesture with one hand and places the other on her stretched belly.  *"That goes for all of you.  What sorts of followers do you wish?"*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 7, 2010)

*"We do not wish new followers." *states the Lord of Vermin. He shivers, and a couple of yellow leaves fall from him *"We wish to spread ourselves. The part of us that remains on Geas fuel us with the power we need, but we need to reproduce here as well, in order to sustain us further."*


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2010)

Silhouette buzzed around the room cheerfully, with the prying curiosity of a kitten that drove her to open drawers, look behind curtains, and generally get into just about everything before she could slow down a bit. At one point she, quite by accident, resembled a bee or moth, as she buzzed around one of the oversized windowpanes and even bumped against the glass a couple of times before working out how to back up. Finally she landed on the window sill and regarded the other gods present for a few moments before adding her own voice to the mix.

"I already have a whole world full of people," she said. "I guess some of them will probably come here. The paths are kind of dangerous though. I think I need to do something about that."

She frowned, then hopped back to her feet, unable to sit for long.

"So...there's no people here yet? We have to make them? Everyone should have to make something! It can be like a contest."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 8, 2010)

Helliasillyel put her hand on her chin and played with one of the ever shifting locks of the golden halo that was her hair. "Creating living beings requires a substantial ammount of power, one of which I am not in possession in my current form. - the Goddess sighed and waved her feet as if she was sitting on the edge of some unseen wall. - But my followers are and have always been the Sun Elves. They called for me and I came in to existence. I will call for them and hopefully a few brave souls will follow. New beginnings and all." The Sun Goddess smiled.

She observed Ubarya's hand, and their daughter's fidgeting around the oversized room. "Sister you seem to be taken with unease. What of your own followers?"


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 8, 2010)

Ubariya nods to Heliasillyel.  *"Like you, Sister, I am cut off from the source of my greatest power.  I knew this would be the case when I left Death's service but I find that I dislike my reduced state to affect matters on this world to the full extent of my desire."*  She watches Silhouette flit about the room exploring and a small smile twists her lips and is likely the first true amusement that those around her have seen her show.

Watching Silhouette seems to make her aware of the hand on her belly and she deliberately and slowly removes it to the arm of her chair.  *"My followers?  I'm not sure that I have much choice in the matter.  I carry the souls of another world and they will be born of my body but... with the connection to my power reduced I lack the power to mold their forms to my liking."*

To Silhouette Ubariya says, *"You are able to walk the paths between worlds?  That is a powerful skill to possess, young one."*

Finally she turns to the One and the Many.  *"You wish no followers?  How is it that you exist as a god without worshipers?"*


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2010)

"Anyone can walk the paths," Silhouette scoffs. "The trick is finding them."

She glided down to the floor and peered into the gloom underneath an empty chest of drawers, then spun around and imitated a drunken sway as she went to lean against the leg of a chair.

"Anyway, I like this house. It has all kinds of hidden things. I bet the one who made it all must have put some paths from it to our worlds. It's not much of a meeting place if we can't get to it, after all."

She tugged at the chair leg and utterly failed to move it.

"But what's the rush? We have a whole NEW world here. We should make new things for it."

With a rush of wind and a thick buzzing noise, Silhouette took off and lighted atop the table, then looked around in search of something to use as source material...perhaps a giant apple, or banana...


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 8, 2010)

*"Indeed.  I wish for nothing more than to make new things for this world of ours."*  Ubariya taps on the arm of her chair clearly impatient with being made to wait after having been summoned by the Forger.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2010)

Silhouette eyes Ubariya for a moment, as if suspicious the other goddess were playing a joke on her.

"Then do it," she suggested...and snapped her fingers at an oversized toothpick in an oblong cup on the tabletop. Immediately the toothpick shimmered and became a tan python-looking snake...except it had two heads that swung lazily about, tongues flicking.

Silhouette examined her creation and sighed. "I need something better to work with. This old wood is too DEAD."

The snake shimmered again, and became the same toothpick it had started out as.

"I wish I hadn't scared the wolf off," she lamented sullenly. "I could have made him into all KINDS of fun stuff."

(OOC - Using Polymorph Any Object to do this, btw. But changing inanimate to living means a pretty short duration. )


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 8, 2010)

> Finally she turns to the One and the Many. "You wish no followers? How is it that you exist as a god without worshipers?"




*"We are our own followers, we are Geas entirely. We are many, but we are one. We are our own source of power, hence we shall never wither."* states poetically the plant god.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 9, 2010)

The Smiling Maiden nodded towards her sister with understanding, and touched her shoulder gently as she flew by. Ubaryia's natural form was much larger than Heliasillyel's, which made the contrast between the two Goddesses even more apparent.

"Being your own followers is very self sufficient. But also very boring." mused the Sun Goddess with an abscent look on her face, as she regarded the huge avatar of The One and the Many. She then flew above, towards the domed ceiling, inspecting it on a whim and perhaps inspired by Silhouette's antics.

"A door to my realm. Silhouette you speak of finding the paths - perhaps you can assist?"

A row of stained glass windows made up the base of the dome, and light shining trough them, enriching the vividity of the colours and pictures. One of the images in particular depicted a sunwrought staircase, leading off towards the heavens. Heliasillyel flew closer and observed it with curiosity, a strangely familiar energy surrounding the image.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 9, 2010)

Though the theoretical state of the One and the Many's godhood is interesting to her Ubariya inwardly agrees with Heliasillyel that being your own followers, or possessing them so utterly that it is nearly the same thing, deprives a god of one of the many sources of amusement over the eons.  But then, surely the One and the Many would find her method of obtaining worship equally unsatisfying.  She nods in acceptance of the One and the Many's statement.  *"A good thing for us all that you are eternal."*

Heliasillyel's explorations around the base of the dome catch Ubariya's attention.  She watches with great interest and then begins peering up at the beautifully crafted windows.  From below she sees a particular one, one with which she feels an affinity with, showing a sheer mountain, black and forbidding, but with a full moon above shining its silver light down upon it.  As she stares at the glasswork it seems to shift and suddenly she is looking at the Cradle itself with its profusion of jungle.  Tilting her head the image shifts again and she seems to be viewing tunnels and waterways within the Black Mountain.  *"Fascinating..."*

Ubariya shoots a sheet of webbing up to the base of the window and attaches it to the back of her chair.  Scuttling up it with ease she goes for a closer look at the window that depicts her home in such detail.  She touches the glass with one hand not sure what to expect.  *"Interesting discovery you have made, Sister."*


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry slow to keep up with this but I thought you all could entertain your selves for a few days. Guess not so let's try this...

Current occupants at the city are, The One and the Many, Lavaria, Heliasillyel, Ubariya, and Silhouette. Duretep has yet to leave the dream realm and Torath went off alone to meditate (or so he said) [/sblock]

The group of gathered gods continue to talk for another hour or more without really accomplishing anything. They have found the access "doors" to thier homes but as yet they are incomplete and need time before they are usable. 

Suddenly the floor, walls, and ceiling start to vibrate. A low rumble accompanies the shaking and the chandiler in the ceilings center falls breaking into a million crystal pieces. 

The shaking becomes more violent and debris start to fall from walls and ceiling. And the acommpaning rumbles becomes loud crashes as if the building were being hit by a mountain.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 16, 2010)

*"Walls of stone, crumble to dust. Was this meant to last?" *without wanting it, the one and the Many has said his first rhyme. He moves out of his spot, and goes out, to see what was happening to his new dependencies.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 16, 2010)

"It's a trap!" Silhouette blurts with sudden delight, and she circles the room once before zipping towards a newly broken window to see what's going on outside!


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 18, 2010)

"Oh how interesting." remarks Heliasillyel as she flies out of the window, to see what is shaking the building with such force. Normally the Goddess would have clarvoyance for miles around herself, but such were the limitations of this new existence. And she liked the refreshing aspect of a mortal-like adventure.

[sblock]I haven't leveled up.. I will do so tonight. I have 3 characters to choose spells for and that takes too much time to do at work. Plus I'm contemplating switching Battle Sorc for normal Sorcerer, if HM would allow it.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 18, 2010)

Ubariya likewise exits the building though on her feet and dodging falling plaster and glass rather than flying.  She's tired of waiting on the Forger, positively anemic with the worship she has been receiving (that is to say, none) and with this latest _distraction_, sorely irritated.  Her spear is firmly clutched in hand as she leaves and she is ready to come into her own as the god of death should this be something else to delay her in reaching her goals.

Face contorted into an unpleasant snarl, she growls, *"What is it now?!"*


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 21, 2010)

Exiting the building the group discovers a mob of Titans gathered. Some are busy hammering the building with sledges while others look on.

The Forger's apperentices look to be trying to bring the building down.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 21, 2010)

*"What is the meaning of this?!"* bellows Ubariya.  She addresses one of the apprentices that is standing and watching, not one of the ones bent on destruction.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 23, 2010)

A few of the Titans run from the crowd fleeing into the city, but one an older one by the grey in his hair says, "We want you to leave!"

Several cries from the crowd echo that statement and the Titans with the warhammers stop and look at the group meancingly.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 23, 2010)

The Sun Goddess flew around Ubariya's shoulder, and gazed at the immensely tall and massive creatures. They remined her of the Forger, albeit their power was that of gnats compared to the Overdeity. Being a Goddess of charm and eloquence, Heliasillyel immediately smiled brightly and bowed before the large being. She felt no disgrace for putting up a convincing show, if it was done to avoid the slaughtering of these creatures.

"Great is your strength I see, but why do you not put it to the task of building this new world rather than destroying what the Forger has created with our aid? We - the Smiling Maiden gestured towards the other Deiteis - have come here to start anew, and to help this world grow and develop. Our power will protect the realm and our knowledge and experience will guide it. Gods are Gods, and mortals are mortals. One cannot be without the other, and we extend our hand and wish for prosperity."

As she spoke, Heliasillyel's form grew brighter, giving out the light and warmth of a tranquil summer afternoon. She extended her delicate arm, as if urging the Titan to kiss it. Of course his lips were currently as big as the Goddess herself, but she knew the creature capable of altering his size to something more appropirate.

[sblock]Here is Heliasillyel, Diplomacying the butt off this Titan lad  1d20+42=60 This is more then enough to convert him from Hostile to Helpful. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 23, 2010)

In counterpoint to Heliasillyel's brightness, gloom seems to gather round the Goddess of Unclaimed Souls.  She stands tall firmly grasping her spear and, being a goddess of blunt honesty, speaks to the greybeard Titan who answered her question, *"This world was crafted by us and the Forger, specifically for us.  You have no right to demand that we leave or to destroy what has been created here.  Persist and we will see blood shed.  I recommend that you see that this ends now."*


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 23, 2010)

Looking a bit confused, the Titan looks from Heliasillyel to Ubraiya and back again. He knells and allows the Sun Goddess to touch his forehead in a show of submission. 

"Forgive me mistress, um... mistresses." he says his voice broken. "But we have worked and studied long under The Forger, with the promise of one day being allowed a world of our own."

The other Titans follow the firsts example and knell before the gathered gods, each murmuring an apology. Everyone that is except the ones with the warhammers. The look unsure standing there.

"We knew this is not you homeworld and thought we could get you to leave it," he continues. "We will leave you in peace. Forgive what we tried to do here."

A scream of "No!" comes from one of the warhammer weilders. "Make them leave we may not be godly but we still can outmatch them from sheer numbers. Send them away with words or with the bloodshed they crave."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 23, 2010)

*"You will comply, or you will be utterly obliterated. No mercy shall we have for those who wish to claim by force something that does not belong to them by right. If the Forger of Wrolds wishes you to wait; you shall. If you wish to outcast us, we will utterly destroy you."* sentences the treelike shambling mound.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 23, 2010)

Heliasillyel smiled at first, when her sweet words and charm seemed to work, but was soon disappointed with the other deities who were less willing to conceal their frustration. The Goddess sighed and flew skyward, her golden hair violently swinging around her pretty face.

"YOUR NUMBERS MEAN NOTHING! - her voice thundered with impressive potency. - You are mortal creatures spawned to serve, by an Overdeity that is a creator without peer, yet you swing brutish weapons and urge for destruction! You may share this land with us and help us build but should you prove to be selfish and wish us gone to the point you use these... farm tools you wield against us, you shall be destroyed. Every one of you, who wishes to toil for the good of this realm, alongside us,* who are Gods*, - Heliasillyel gestured at Ubariya, The One And The Many, Sihloette and Lavaria, as if to point out their obvious divinity. - lay down your arms and step to the side."

As she spoke, the Goddess flew higher, out of reach of the creatures, and without any apparent effort, she started glowing brighter. The sun above grew brighter in response, piercing the white clouds above the barren metropolis with it's beams of yellow light.

[sblock]Any more rolls necessary? I have some ranks in Intimidate as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2010)

Silhouette for once seems content to sit and watch. She perches on a high windowsill and sits down, her legs swinging to and fro hard enough to bump her heels on the wall of the building on every downstroke. Pulling the whole "I'm a god" card didn't work too well in Faerie, she knew. Fey were much more apt to respond to things like, "I know how to make cookies," than "I am your god and master." She wondered if the giants would back down...or if their anger would be redoubled.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jun 24, 2010)

Myth and Legend said:


> "YOUR NUMBERS MEAN NOTHING! - her voice thundered with impressive potency. - You are mortal creatures spawned to serve, by an Overdeity that is a creator without peer, yet you swing brutish weapons and urge for destruction! You may share this land with us and help us build but should you prove to be selfish and wish us gone to the point you use these... farm tools you wield against us, you shall be destroyed. Every one of you, who wishes to toil for the good of this realm, alongside us,* who are Gods*, - Heliasillyel gestured at Ubariya, The One And The Many, Sihloette and Lavaria, as if to point out their obvious divinity. - lay down your arms and step to the side."




"Well aren't you just a little ray of sunshine." Duretep says as he walks out of the building that is in the process of being torn down, "I mean saying they are nothing...that is a little bit harsh. I mean saying that they mean little would allow you to get your point across without hurting anyones feelings, it's a win-win situation. As for farm tools, I don't know how many farms you have been on but the farm tools usually don't have the ability to destroy buildings. Just my two cents on the matter. You can continue doing what ever you intended to do, if you need me I will be sitting..." and Duretep notices the childlike figure in the window, "I told you kids once and I will say it again , NO PETS ALLOWED. You always say that you will take care of them but then I am the one cleaning the litterbox. Whoerver brought her here should go and bring her back, there should be an address on the collar."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 24, 2010)

"Do not test me goat man." Heliasillyel's voice had grown cold at the ramblings of the Mad God. "Either prove yourself useful or run away once more."


----------



## Rathan (Jun 24, 2010)

"STOP" Lavaria barks as her godly voice bellows through the streets and to the Titans ears and those present at well as she emerges with a power sway from the citadel of the gods... 

"There is no need for this... such talent and raw power wasted if we go to battle. I wish not to see you all obliterated over power... if it is power and space you want...." Lavaria says as she pauses moving in closer to the Titans with not an ounce of fear in her demeanor. 

[sblock=Bluff Check]Bluff for them to believe Lavaria cares at *all* about their well being. (1d20+34=36)[/sblock]

"Then come with me below to my vast land of fire and lava... I can make you all immune... I can reshape your bodies to be resistant and you can become the guardians of my land and protect it as your own... place away from these gods and goddess' only looking to shun you... only looking to hinder you and destroy you. They are overconfident... I know you power and I wish to see it used more intelligently. Now doesn't that sound better than dying a certain death to get what you want?" Lavaria asks as she plays on their less intelligent than she is nature. 

[sblock=Diplomacy Check]Diplomacy check to will them to my offer and make Lavaria more powerful! (1d20+42=44)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 24, 2010)

Ubariya laughs.  Her sisters could be so... _incendiary_.  *"I neither seek to shun nor destroy them but only to warn them that their current actions, should they persist in them, will bring consequences."*

The spider goddess turns her attentions back to the Titans.  *"Look at me!  I follow the immutable law that life follows the death that follows life!  My sister,"* and here Ubariya smiles at Lavaria though her eyes follow Heliasillyel so that she may be speaking of either or both, *"...is as fiery in temperament as she is in body.  My word is law and once given is as eternal as the universe.  Come, put down your weapons of destruction and let us bargain for your future."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 24, 2010)

The one and the Many shivers, letting many leaves fall from him. Some burn at contact with Lavaria.*
"All this is trivial. We should not be wasting time on these creatures, because they are creations of the Forger, and to him they belong. Let them go to their master, and craft your own servants, if servants you wish. Change and Twist the creations of the Forger might not be wise, as he is both capable of unimaginable acts of creation as of destruction."*


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2010)

Some of the Titans start to look angry at the shambling mounds words, "No we are our own free workers. The Forger promised a world of our own no more traveling after we helped and learned from him."

Others shake thier heads at this, "We are apperenticed till our time is done then we will have the gifts The Forger promised." the older Titan says in rebuke.

"No I say let the fire goddess speak if she can give us power and a place of our own for a home I say we take it!" 

Cries of yes and of no come from within and without the group. It looks like they are divided on staying The Forger's apperentices or becoming worshippers of Lavaria.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 28, 2010)

Lavaria smiled broadly and with a charm and grace that would melt the heart of even the coldest man. Her hips shifted within her thin and sheer flowing black wrapping on thin cloth covering just barely the areas of her body needing covering. Given some time to listen to their calls, and bides her time and then speaks. 

"Now now my lovely Titans... not *all* of you need join me in my world. It is not my.. *way* to force your hand. You are a powerful people and I respect that. If you wish to join me I will be *highly* honored and will treat you with lavish gifts and power! Lavaria uttered aloud her voice dripping with whole lies and half truths...

[sblock=Bluff Check]Bluff Check... (1d20+34=45)[/sblock]

"Join me my fellow beings of power together we can rule our world and live in this one with the rest of my brothers and sisters alike!"

[sblock=Diplomacy Check]Diplomacy Check... (1d20+42=56) [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 28, 2010)

"She's really very good," Silhouette informed no one in particular as she watched Lavaria from her high perch. "I wonder what the ones who don't join her will do? It's all very exciting."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 28, 2010)

*"Do as you please fire maiden, but face the wrath of the Forger Alone."* sentenced the Plant Lord, and faced the titans once again. *"Do as you please as well titans, and face the same consequences. But leave our city now, before you are forced to face OUR wrath!"* To enphatize his point, the one and the many changes to his "many" form, and scattered in a million of tiny vermin, moving among the feet of the terrified titans, making an unearthly sound of clattering chaos. 

OOC: Change to swarm form, move in the middle of the aggressive titans and speak Words of Chaos


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jun 28, 2010)

Deciding to ignore the sun goddess and her comments he moves out of the way of the now scuttling mass the One and The Many became. With a quick push off the ground he took flight and moved towards the newest goddess. "Since everyone is to busy trying to recruit these people I never heard the story about you. So if you wouldn't mind you may get me up to speed on you and I will get you up to speed on this place. I find it is best to speak somewhere there isn't such a commotion, would you come to my Citadel and speak of things." Duretep askes the young goddess with an out-stretched hand


----------



## Rathan (Jun 28, 2010)

Lavaria's body erupts into a roaring flaming mass as she bellows her anger for the Plants Lord intervention into her plans... She moved closer to Titans and let them and the Plant Lord feel her heat and wrath as she barked her words..

"Plant Lord... Begone from my fellow beings of power! They only wish power and a place of their own... where I agree with you our home and city must be left in peace there is *no* need to force your power on them to get them to scatter... leave them be or I will be forced to show you how far I will go to protect my investment in them!" Lavaria barked to the Plant Lord and waited for his response.

Lavaria turned to the Titans and sighed softly as she let the undying flames about her form dim and flicker out... "The Plant God is right on one account my powerful friends our city must be left be. I must ask you to leave and think on my proposal in hopes to further both your peoples power and my own. Please go now and those wishing to join me may return to the gates of this city soon and join me in my world."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 29, 2010)

*"Bestow the curses you will, this is OUR land. We will not tolerate insurgents in it, they might well join you AFTER they have left this place."*

_OOC: Note that the swarm damage and the word of chaos should take effect before Lavaria's interruption, as tOatM can do all that in one turn._


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 29, 2010)

Frozen Messiah said:


> Deciding to ignore the sun goddess and her comments he moves out of the way of the now scuttling mass the One and The Many became. With a quick push off the ground he took flight and moved towards the newest goddess. "Since everyone is to busy trying to recruit these people I never heard the story about you. So if you wouldn't mind you may get me up to speed on you and I will get you up to speed on this place. I find it is best to speak somewhere there isn't such a commotion, would you come to my Citadel and speak of things." Duretep askes the young goddess with an out-stretched hand




Silhouette grins at Duretep and shakes her head. "Are you crazy? And miss all this? Look, I think the fire girl and the bug mountain are going to fight! I'll come see your Citadel after, okay?" She tilts her head a little, abruptly re-assessing the god. "Are you sure you can get back? Most of us were stuck here once we came over."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 29, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] That is true Duretep will not be able to get back to his original realm from here. It has not been linked that way yet, something the Forger was interuppted in doing. Duretep went right to his realm from the archway but since it was opened he went back through the Grey Mist. 

Welcome to my version of Gilligan's Island.  You shoul dbeable to talk to your servants through dreams you just can't physically leave this world except by Spelljammer. [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 30, 2010)

The slender girlish form of the Sun Goddess flew downward again, while Heliasillyel urged her sister Ubaryia to take action with a wave of the hand. Some deeper part of her knew that this sound would not harm a being so random of nature as herself, but still the Sun Goddess entered the proximity of the Plant Lord's being with reluctance. 

The Suncaster suddenly erupted in her right hand, a magnificent greatbow woven entirely out of yellow and orange sun beams, while Heliasilylel spoke in a contrastinly calm manner, floating above and to the side of The One and The Many. "Lavaria while I find your attempt at furthering your own cause and harnessing the power of these beings amusing, threats against a fellow God are something you should keep away from, least you are ready to betray our work and what little common ground we have for a few extra followers."

She turned towards the Titans and nodded slightly at the elder. "You are free to do as you wish, and we can share this world so long as you cease this unprovoked agression and destruction of our city. Should you leave now no one will be harmed, and you can all enjoy Lavaria's pit of molten rock and anger with impunity."

[sblock]Her Spellcraft modifier is sufficient to auto succeed on a take 10 to recognize the spell TOATM casts.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 30, 2010)

Ubariya stands with Heliasillyel and the One and the Many though this time she lets the more eloquent goddess speak without her own additional comments that more than likely would not help their cause.  _If the Titans prefer the chaos and disarray of Lavaria's realm over the structure of my own then so be it,_ thinks Ubariya.  _But gods help them if we should cross paths again._


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 30, 2010)

The Titans leave those that were effected by the Word of Chaos spell being helped by their companions. Everyone notices the armed Titans gaze at Lavaria before leaving with the others.

After a few moments the courtyard is clear of everyone save the gods trapped on this world.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 1, 2010)

The Sun Goddess flew above once more, letting the bow fade in to nothingness, leaving only faint contours behind. "Well that was... uneventful. - she laughed and grinned at Lavaria. - I think we should explore this place and see if there are any more surprises. Seeing as how we can't leave this world presently, I'm thinking our nice friend Sirion might be around."

The Goddess paused as she peeked trough a window on the third floor of a large, stone building. It appeared that there were sleeping quarters behind it, giant ones of course, with a massive double bed, covered with a tan coverlet made of silk and a thick green carpet on the floor.

"But also there is the matter of creating life to inhabit this world. The One and the Many seems to have plants and insects covered, but what of more sentient beings? Hmmm... Preferrably ones without mauls and urges for destruction. Well maybe with tiny little urges for destruction every once in a while. But only for flavor. Ubaryia what of your children? Well apart from Silhouette whom is as much yours as she is mine..."

Heliasillyel then looked up and saw the younger deity perched atop a window, with Duretepp next to her. "Becareful with him - he bites! And don't touch the horns!" the Goddess said with a mockingly serious tone and a grin on her face.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 1, 2010)

At Heliasillyel's mention of Silhouette Ubariya looks up at the young goddess.  She still isn't fully convinced that the flighty goddess is her daughter made by the mix of her power with Heliasillyel's.  But it had happened in other worlds of other times, so just maybe...  

*"My children will be born when I return to the Cradle in due time,"* she begins.  Ubariya pauses and gasps at a sharp pain and a hand involuntarily presses against her side.  She bends over to shield her belly from the sudden, sharp pain and begins to breathe heavily but looks up at Heliasillyel.  *"It's too soon...  for this.  Unless..."*  Her eyes go flinty cold.  *"Unless the Forger... when I danced across... the world with his power..."*


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jul 1, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Silhouette grins at Duretep and shakes her head. "Are you crazy? And miss all this? Look, I think the fire girl and the bug mountain are going to fight! I'll come see your Citadel after, okay?" She tilts her head a little, abruptly re-assessing the god. "Are you sure you can get back? Most of us were stuck here once we came over."




"oh, your right. This will be fun. I see some pretty fun things all the time but this is spontaneous, something like this is hard to replicate without dreamers." Duretep says clapping his hands in anticipation of the battle. "Huh...oh, the whole getting-there-thing. It's fairly simple for me because, you weren't around for this, I am not a creature of this world. I am creature of dream and I had made a deal with everyone here to keep it that way. They seem to have already forgot about it because of their lack of questions towards me, if this is how quickly they forget than they will not last in my opinion." a small smile curls across his lips after saying those words and then he continues "Anyways I am getting off topic I have created a gate on this world to the dream realm that certain people, with my permission, may enter. This is how I go in between because the dreaming is not solely my realm it has been around for ever, I am just colonizing a small piece of it." Duretep finishes by snapping his fingers and a bag of popcorn appears in his hands "want some?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 7, 2010)

Silhouette inspects the offered thingy and plucks it from Duretep's fingers. "What is it?" she asks, then her eyes flick to the older godling and she adds, "And what do you want for it?"


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jul 7, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Silhouette inspects the offered thingy and plucks it from Duretep's fingers. "What is it?" she asks, then her eyes flick to the older godling and she adds, "And what do you want for it?"




"I don't know." Duretep says as he pops one of the kernels into his mouth, "but it does taste good. As for what I want for it...um let's see...no, I already have five of those...two of those...a moment please." Duretep strokes his chin with hs long fingers while one of his other arms feeds him from the bag. "What about a dream? Yes, could you make a dream for me?" Duretep says as if he were an excited child about to be given a gift.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] mmmm  popcorn. I am off to the movies after I check in here at EnWorld but don't know if I want to see Jonah Hex or KnightandDay. LOL no usually WED update from me, talk amongst yourselves or head back to your lairs up to you. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 8, 2010)

Ubariya's teeth grind together in frustration.  _This is not how I planned this!_  She does not wish to give birth in the city and so she closes her eyes and summons a massive skitterer to carry her from the Forger's city.  The creature lowers itself and Ubariya scrambles up to seat herself upon its hairy back.  *"Away from here, my sweet."*


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2010)

Silhouette frowns. "A dream...I could try to make one," she concludes. "I've never actually had one before. How do they start?"

Then her eyes widen as she takes note of Ubariya's predicament, and she jumps to her feet. Her wings vibrate as she prepares to jump off and fly after the other goddess.

"Look!" she urges Duretep, "She's gonna blow up!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 8, 2010)

The scattered mass of creatures assembled in the tree like form of the hive minded Plant Lord, and he stride after the pregnant goddess. A mouth a an additional pair of hollow sockets formed on his back, facing the Silhouette. *"No,she is going to spawn new life." *this mouth stated, and closed again.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 9, 2010)

The Sun Goddess flew down and a brief glow flashed from her eyes as she conjured one of her magnificent gold-plumed birds. The creature was massive in size, almost looking appropriate next to the lumbering giant form of the Plant Lord. "Open the doors for me dear." commanded Heliasillyel, and the bird obeyed, pushing the heavy wooden doors of a nearby building open wiht it's talons. The doors were big enough for Ubaryia to fit without effort, and the Smiling Maiden entered first, radiating light inside to illuminate the room.

The bird took flight and perched itself atop the building, watching the deities below, while it's mistress explored the large hall. It was a tall, dome-like area, with two statues standing vigil next to a double spiral staircase. The floor was marble, white and grey, and the walls were covered with polished wood.

"This will have to do." the Goddess called from inside the room, flinging some flame from her fingers and igniting the braziers. "Someone create water for me please, this is not one of my domains."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 9, 2010)

At the sun goddess request, the shambling god gestured with it's left branch, and a sphere of water surged from himself and floated above him. It would be enough to engulf Heliasillyel's small frame complete.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jul 10, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Silhouette frowns. "A dream...I could try to make one," she concludes. "I've never actually had one before. How do they start?"
> 
> Then her eyes widen as she takes note of Ubariya's predicament, and she jumps to her feet. Her wings vibrate as she prepares to jump off and fly after the other goddess.
> 
> "Look!" she urges Duretep, "She's gonna blow up!"




"Good, good, good, I can help you if you want." Duretep says as he claps his hands together as an excited child would. His good humour is quickly sucked out when he looks over at Ubariya.

"No, young one, this is not an explosion but rather a flipping of a card or rolling of a dice. None can quite concieve what shall come from her womb but this is a beginning of a large chain of events. These events shall eventually lead us to our destruction, this is a glorious time." Duretep says without any humour or excitment but rather a cold intellect, "I must be going... but I want to see what is going to happen...ya, me too... no, we must return to the metropolis."  Duretep says changing voice multiple time while speaking "We have spent to much time on the waking already. Would you come with us young one?" Duretep askes as he puts out his hand to the young goddess.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 10, 2010)

Though it was Ubariya's desire to leave the city to give birth she allows herself to be directed into the building by Heliasillyel.  She dismounts from the skitterer and briefly directs it to place a thick sheet of webbing in the center of the room stretched from ceiling to floor but at a comfortable angle.  Climbing onto the web she reclines somewhat and grasps the strands of the web with all her sundry appendages preparing for birthing.

As the next hours pass Ubariya gives birth attended by those of her fellow gods who choose to remain and assist as midwives.

Her first born is humanoid, human in form and near full-grown, with a faint shape of ear similar to that of the elves but is unbreathing.  A birth-membrane covers his face and his body has taken on a blueish hue.  In dismay and concern Ubariya places one hand upon his chest.  *"Experience this life, young one!  Breathe!"*  With a wracking, shuddering cough the young human hacks up the pieces of membrane that had fouled his mouth and nose.  For a brief moment, the membrane seems to mirror the young man-boy and then it fades to nothingness.  Another shudder and the boy begins to breathe easily and his color reverts to the healthy pink of new skin.

Her second born is not visibly human at all but a large sphere of web-like material.  It ripples and pulses from the movement of whatever creature or creatures are within it.  Quickly she summons a skitterer and fastens the egg-sac to its back.  *"Take them home, strong one, and guard them well.  I shall return home later."*

The third birthing results in a tangle of small humanoid forms, nearly half the size of her first born and each with a shock of bright, golden-colored hair.  There are four in total, male and female, and each grasps another's ankle or arm or in some other fashion.  None seem willing to relinquish their grip without a struggle and much wailing.  Soon after birth they fall into an exhausted sleep still clutching their siblings.

Ubariya also seems much exhausted after her third birthing sequence and, for the moment, does not seem to expect more.  She flops back on her webbed bed and heaves a deep sigh of contentment.  *"It is well, I think, Sister,"* she says to Heliasillyel with a tired smile.  Despite having given birth Ubariya is still quite large.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 11, 2010)

"I'll visit soon," Silhouette promises vaguely as she crans her neck to follow Ubariya's progress into the building. "But I have to see this first!"

Then she's buzzing off the window ledge like a giant fly, and circling down to follow the other goddesses into the building.

Ubariya's first child is one Silhouette greets with delight. "I made someone like you!" she exclaims. "Only..." she looks at Ubariya expectantly, but the goddess fails to deliver a female of that first one's kind. Silhouette sighs as she scoops goo out of his hair. "You're going to be kind of lonely, aren't you? I did promise my wolf a mate."

"Ubariya? Would you get upset if I made this one into a female instead of a male?"


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 11, 2010)

*"What?!"*  The Lady of Seven Eyes looks closer and the realization that there is only _one_ shows clearly in her dismay.  She caresses his face briefly and then reluctantly nods.  *"If you can make him a match for your wolf, then he is yours with my blessing.  Treat him well; as my firstborn he will always hold a special place in my heart."*  She smiles sadly and withdraws from the beautiful young thing.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 11, 2010)

So Silhouette twirled happily around, and with a sweep of her hand spread a wave of sparkly magic that engulfed the man that Ubariya had 'made.' His body changed, becoming something like a wingless, round-eared version of Heliasillyel. Silhouette nodded to herself...she was a lot like what she'd made the wolf into, only female. Pretty as a nymph or dryad, but mortal.

Of course, she didn't know where the wolf -was- at the moment, but that wasn't her problem. She'd provided him with a potential mate, just as promised. Her end of the bargain was fulfilled.

The young goddess then turned her attention to the four smaller humanoids, all clasping each other. She frowned and poked one of their shoulders. "Uh...what are these?" she asked.

(OOC - Pmorph Any Object again...love that spell. )


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 12, 2010)

The Sun Goddess had helped with what she could. Lacking her normal Divine power, she found it interesting to have at the blood and bodily fluids on the floor by simple means of splashing water on them, manually. After some dutiful cleaning and wamring of more water gifter by The One and The Many, Heliasillyel returend to the improvised cradle, humming a soft tune. "They have some Elvish features to them. This is delightfull!" The Goddess smiled and began singing a soft lullaby in High Elven, a memory from a far away land that had seen many seasons and generations of her own race. Her voice flowed gently for a few minutes, while the Goddess placed her blessing upon the newborns.

"Slaigh nyel viar tilla roart,
menar vanar tyalla,
tu ruine symbar nean sea,
suilrean healla vanarta sanalla."

The song spoke of the valiant deeds of an Elven mother, warding away danger as her husband was off to battle the evil invaders, and trough it the Sun Goddess bestowed bravery and resolve on the first born.

While she sung, The Smiling Maiden mused at the fact that, despite her long existence and her association with a universal symbol of life and love, she still thought herself as Elven. Perhaps, if she had gotten a second chance with Correlon...

As her song transitioned in to something more lively and merry, Heliasillyel bestowed the fire of the Sun in the group of siblings lying togheter, and then as the song became slower and more pronounced, she bestowed a protection versus the darkness and evil forces of the word.

"Well now, aren't you quite the powerful being!" Exclaimed Heliasillyel at her daughter's antics, pushing herself away from the musings appropriate to other worlds and other times, after finishing her song. "Tell me child, what are you Goddess of? You are yet to grant us a proper introduction."

[sblock]Perform is 50 with take 10. 

She uses Heroism to bless the first child, and Endure Elements and Protection from Evil on the quadruplets.

Heliasillyel does not possess wings, she simply has flight (like an Elemental or Will-o-wisp). In her appearance, she is a Medium sized Sun Elven female, the only difference being that her hair is constantly floating around her head like a halo, and that her eyes and skin glow with light.

BTW for a moment i was expecting to see a Drow pop up. That would have made her flip out [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jul 13, 2010)

"So be it little one..." Duretep said as he stepped off of the building and let himself fall. A second before hitting the ground he disapated into a black smoke...

In the dreaming Duretep's eyes open to his throne room. He stands up from his throne with a great scowl on his face. "Everything is moving to quickly!" Duretep yells, his voice echoing through the realm, "she was not supposed to give birth for another..." Duretep looks over at a wall of clocks that all have a different time on them and his scowl grows further.
"I don't like this. Followers are being created and I have yet to a proper envoys for myself. I need to take a walk." Duretep says to himself as he walks up the winding stairs and twisted hallways to the Portcullis Chimeric, the gate to the dreaming.

As he steps through the gate he is instantly refreshed and his mind feels at ease. The waist tall grass sways from an unknown breeze and the sky is a bright blue with clouds that are shaped in ways that would be impossible in the waking. As Duretep walks he begins to feel another presence in the true dreaming. He leisurely walks towards it curious as to what it may be. After a small bit of walking he comes across an area of where the grass has been pushed down and in the center a small female sat curled into something like the fetal position.

 She was made compeletely out of some sort of dark energy and looked a Duretep with eyes that were only shapes of white. There was a soft moaning coming from the small creature, as if it was crying. "What is the matter, young one?" Duretep askes it crouching down to look at it at eye level. An airy female voice of a child echoed in Duretep's mind, "I am lost, I had a body but it has left me in the other place." The creature said to him. "Then you are just who I have been waiting for. Come my daughter there is much that needs to be explained to you." Duretep says taking the girls hand, which she took happily, and walked with her through the grass that parted in front of them as they went.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 15, 2010)

*"Those,"* says Ubariya with an affectionate smile towards Silhouette and the four small creatures, *"are the beginnings of my mortal followers."*  One brow quirks as she turns to look at Heliasillyel.  *"Though somehow they bear some small resemblance to our very own Smiling Maiden."*  She does not seem in the least displeased and when Heliasillyel begins to sing she sinks back into her sling of web and relaxes enjoying the lullaby.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 15, 2010)

"Oh," is Silhouette's reply. She peers at the creatures a bit longer, then heads back over to the Sun Goddess and shrugs.

"It's hard to explain, I guess.  I mean, you're a _thing_, you're defined. And she's..." Sil points to Ubariya "...the same way. Me...I'm sort of all the things in between. Moonlight and shadow. Twilight and dawn. Not the beginning, nor the end...but the road that takes you from one to the other.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 20, 2010)

Ubariya stretches lazily before fixing her gaze on Silhouette.  *"Interesting philosophy you have.  You, the 'In-Between'.  Fitting, I suppose."*  She smiles but it seems a little forced and it is clear that she is still weary.  *"I must get my children safely to the Cradle where I can teach them the things they need to know.  You all have my thanks for your assistance and are welcome to visit at the Cradle."*

Gently she rouses the newly born quadruplets who get to their feet unsteadily.  They wobble and teeter and stare with obvious fascination at the assembled gods only managing not to fall on their faces by supporting one another.  The boldest of the four, attention clearly caught by some wriggling thing that is part of the One and the Many, takes a couple of awkward steps before reaching down and snatching up some tiny piece of the god of forests.

*"He doesn't belong to you,"* says Ubariya as she plucks the verminous creature from the little one's fingers moments before he can pop it into his mouth.  She tosses it back to the One and the Many.

Ubariya steps over to her tall child, places both hands on either side of her face and kisses the child-adult on the forehead.  *"Take care of my child, Silhouette."*  Turning, she herds the small ones from the building and they begin a slow journey outside the city...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 20, 2010)

The One and the Many beholds as the child grabs one of the critters that compose himself. A dangerous beetle in his home world. The quick intervention of the motherly Ubariya saves the child's life, from an agonizing death. However the plat lord seems unaffected by that, as if he was dazed, or stunned by the recent events. Slowly, he follows the spider queen outside, shambling towards the entrance. As the gods assemble there for a goodby, the apparent stunning effect on the shambling king disappeared. He stride purposely towards the nearest stream or lake, and sank half of his body there, extending his arms to the sky and the sun. 
As the golden energy flowed through him, the lord of vermins produced a cloud of water vapour; that extended from him, and started moistening everything around. The plants touched by this divine water, start to grow and grow at an incredible peace. Small grass stretch and grow thick. Brushes grow to trees, and trees, well, trees start ascending unchecked, until they dwarf the Plant Lord. The canopy over the gods is so thick that now the sun is almost completely obscured, just a couple of rays pass through the thick layer of leaves. The undergrowth expands now, moss covering every surface, fungi spawning over the trunks, epiphites grow around the massive trunks, unfolding their huge leaves. The stream has grown as well and now is a strong river. 
Standing on the middle of it, The One and the Many lowered his arms, and slowly walked towards the other gods.* “This will be my domain: The Jungle of the Memories.  Within it’s heart, our city will be protected and hidden from mortals and titans, so that what happened today, will never again come to pass. The plants will not touch it.” *The hive minded godgestured towards the city. It was there for them, but the spider queen’s mortal sons could not see it, it was just a messy mass of vines and trees, just as any other part of the jungle. 
*“Here will also reside our first sapling: The Oak of Memories.”* Saying that, The One and the Many produced an acorn; golden and enormous. *“It has been nursing inside me since we first came to this world, it has collected in it’s shell all the events so far. Now its time for it to be planted, and grow, feeding upon the world’s history.”* With that speech, the Plant lord placed the acorn in the ground, near the river. Instantly, it cracked, and produced a fat rootling that bored the ground, and soon a golden oak steam protruded from the broken shell, growing slowly, but steady, producing cotyledons and a then a golden oak leaf. It stopped then. The steam, thick like a strong man’s forearm, had three lines, like eyes and a mouth still closed.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 22, 2010)

Ubariya stands awed by the display of the One and the Many's power.  *"It is beautiful, this Jungle of Memories you have created."*  She walks through the lush undergrowth touching the plants that draw her attention, feeling the life that flows through them and back to the One and the Many.  Abruptly she turns to the plant god.  *"I ask a boon of you, Lord of the Oak.  The Cradle is barren and I would see it filled with a forest such as only you can create.  I ask that you grant me leave to take a sapling to plant there, so that it might spread to nurture my children and, perhaps, should you wish it, provide you a doorway to my realm."*


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 22, 2010)

The Sun Goddess clapped her hands and laughed at the Plant Lord's display. "Wonderful, wonderful! Now then, don't forget my butterflies!" 

Heliasillyel flew skyward, whirling around as if she were doing a piroette in mid air, her hair and white robe flowing around her in a passioante wave. The Goddess stared at the sun she had sparked for this world, and directed a thicket of sunrrays towards the golden Oak growing below. "So long as there is daylight, the sun will always shine on this tree and the surrounding forest, unobscured by the elements and conditions of the land."

She then flew down and touched the Oak of Memories with her glowing palm, closing her eyes and drawing upon her knowledge and memories of other worlds and other places, long past and long forgotten. She gave the tree her knowledge, the knowledge of the Elves and everything Heliasillyel had reigned over in her millenia as a Goddess.

The tree pulsed and grew larger with each memory it took, the untainted knowledge and light of Heliasillyel flowing directly inside it, strengthening it's roots and multiplying it's leaves. The Goddess gave it the knowledge of shelter and farmland, of livestock and pets, of song and dance, of art and pottery, of herbalism and magic, of religion, kingship, of heroics and of friendship and love. She then imparted the knowledge of Sun Elven High Magic, the laying of Mythals and the creation of magnificent wonders such as the Spelljammer ship and the Flying Cities. That last bit of most dangerous knowledge, she hid deep in the tree's memory, a little golden swallow hidden inside one of the acorns.

"There is all the knowledge that I have gathered over the years as patron of the Sun Elves. May it serve those worthy of obtaining it."

Then Heliasillyel flew skyward agian, and summoned a pair of her golden feathered birds - one male and one female. "Make your nest high in this sacred tree, and guard it well. Let no one unworthy approach."

The birds cried in answer and circled around the now massvie oak, and started collecting branches and twigs from the One and the Many's jungle home. "Use them as you wish Plant Lord, and you may also create my fiery Sunbird when you feel you are ready."

After that, the Sun Goddess flew back to the others and bid them farewell and good luck, kissing Ubariya and their mischevous daughter Sihloette on the cheeks, before taking flight towards a tall, spike-like peak in the distance.

It took the Goddess a good while to reach the mountain, flying high in the clear blue sky, with her sun shining above and illuminating the land below. Meadows and streams changed place with forets of pine and shrub, and then even they gave way to jagged rocks covered only by the most stubborn grass and moss. Still Heliasillyel flew even higher, alongside the body of the steep, rocky mount, untill she reached it's peak. It was covered with snow and frost, and fierce winds met there, blowing in all directions, scufling the Goddess's hair and robes, but unable to affect her otherwise.

"Hmm, you should be here somewhere." She mused out loud, scouting the narrow plateau for the way in to Solarianderriel. It did not appear, but Heliasillyel smield and remembered her true nature and what she represented, and knew how the Forger would have fashioned the key to her realm. 

The Goddess began to sing in Elven, playing her fiddle and dancing around, and soon to the sound of her music, a sligntly curved staircase began forming, created entirely out of sunbeams, and leading off directly above in to the glowing orb of the sun. The Goddess placed her gentle feet on the stairs, testing their stability and corporealness, before continuing her ascension on foot, still singing and playing her instrument.

It was not long before her surroundings shifted from the clear blue skies and white clouds of the material world, to the surreal passage between that and Solarianderriel - a bright sea of sunlight, and a magnificent golden gate woven ot of beams of light that shimmered brighter than the rest. "Home at last." she murmured as the doors swung open, letting the Goddess re-enter her realm.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 22, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> *"I ask a boon of you, Lord of the Oak.  The Cradle is barren and I would see it filled with a forest such as only you can create.  I ask that you grant me leave to take a sapling to plant there, so that it might spread to nurture my children and, perhaps, should you wish it, provide you a doorway to my realm."*




*"Your Cradle can't host ourselves in this form"* the plant lord gestured to the plants sprouting all around. *"It is too dark, and the nutrients are deep in the stone. But We'll give you something special, something that you can't see here in the Jungle of Memories, and that will inhabit every dark place, every cave and subterranean passage, that extends from your nest." *From the side of what might be his head, the god of plants produced a little ball, hold by a small peduncle. First pale white, the ball quickly turned brown and black, as it dries out. Unnattaching it from his head, The One and the Many placed the small ball in Ubariya's hand. *"Crush it when you are in your Cradle, and our pact will be sealed. We promise we will grow as tall as these trees, yet we'll be completely different."*



			
				Myth and Legend said:
			
		

> "Use them as you wish Plant Lord, and you may also create my fiery Sunbird when you feel you are ready."




The plant god remained in place as the sun goddess impaired in his sibling all her wisdom. Such treasure would be used wisely. 
*"You are generous with your gifts, We shall honor our part."* stating this, The One and the Many teared off a chunk of himself, shaping it as a sphere, and placing it on the ground. The ball of vegetation, twigs and leaves, grasses and bark started glowing green, each pulse stronger than the other, until it subsided. The vegetation dried and died. Scratching the dead matter, the plant Lond made it to the center, warm and moist, where a small egg, white with blue spots now rested, with twigs and detritus sticked over it. One and Many offered the egg among the dead vegetation to Heliasillyel. *"They will be all the same, all females. As long as one remains, their species will thrive. Take it to the highest peak, for it needs the sun to hatch."*


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 22, 2010)

Ubariya bows to the Master of Vegetation and accepts the dry, blackened ball.  *"Your generosity shall be legendary among my followers; I thank you.  I fear I have little to offer you, but if there is anything that I can do for you, you only need to ask and I will attempt to aid you in the ways that I am able."*

She smiles a little.  *"But let me clear up a small misunderstanding, if you will.  As a dual-natured goddess my realm is divided into two abodes.  The Black Chasm and the dark tunnels that lead to it is my home when I am in my Death aspect and where I shall test my followers.  I will gladly follow your instruction to use this gem of your self there and, I confess, I am eager to see the wonders that will result.  But the abode of my life aspect is the Cradle.  It is the caldera at the top of my dark mountain where I had intended to birth my followers and where they shall live.  Its heart is where I shall host my divine siblings; it is open to the sky and sun, so those who do not revel in the darkness as I do will feel welcome."*  She bows respectfully to the One and the Many.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 22, 2010)

*"You do us enough favour spreading ourselves."* says the shambling king, bowing slightly, and producing a loud creaking noise. *"Ah, we see we have misunderstood the features of your realm. In that case, use the sporophore" *he points at the ball* "in The Black Chasm, and these..." *the plant Lord takes out a massive pine cone from his shoulder *"in your Cradle. Shake it vigorously over the land, from the highest point you can find, and we will paint the mountains with alpine forests."*


----------



## Rathan (Jul 22, 2010)

Lavaria smirked softly as she dug her claws into the forgers worker beings the Titans. She must have them to further her knowledge to not only the world and how to build it later in *her* minds image, but also to taste the power of the forger once more. She would use them to further her power to the next level and to give herself the hand up above and beyond her brothers and sisters. Her mind raced with the possibilities. She knew Sun Goddess was the deity most threatening to her thus far. She was powerful with heat and the power of the sun but also knew she possessed similar powers to her own and was beautiful and highly intelligent to boot. 

The others could be manipulated or eradicated over time however they were not as much of a threat. Ubariya would have to go quickly or turned to Lavaria's side but with her views of opposition of chaotic nature she would not easily be swayed, not to mention her ability to birth beings, this must be stopped. The One and the Many was mentally weak and physically strong yes his downfall was being so single minded, it would not be hard to distract him and in turn tear him apart bit by bit over time. 

Silhouette on the other hand was a wild card. She was so young and thus *very* unpredictable. It would take praise and playing on the young ones ego to sway her into destruction. Duretep was yet another one she could not predict... however his ability to enter beings heads was something she wanted more to control and use than destroy... perhaps he could be swayed to do her bidding with a bit more ego manipulation... 

Lavaria's plans were just newborn in make and nowhere near ready for action as of yet but as she floated in the air far above the titans as she followed them making sure she tracked and protected her first step into setting these plans of *her* and *only* her world into motion!


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 22, 2010)

Ubariya accepts the pine cone and quickly weaves a sling of web to carry the two valuable relics within in safety.  *"Thank you.  And while you may feel there is no debt owed, still, I offer my assistance in whatever you may need."*  Briefly she looks about until she finds a twisted twig lying loose on the ground.  Picking it up she kisses it and then holds it in the palm of her hand.  The twig shivers as if it is a living thing, then the bark begins to peel back and from within a multi-limbed creature struggles to extricate itself.  Finally it drags itself free from the twig and a tiny mottled black spider sits upon her palm.  Its abdomen has a silver-gray blemish somewhat circular in shape.  She looks at the detail a moment before offering it to the One and the Many.

*"This, and its descendants, shall be my messenger should you require my aid.  Find one and let it know you have need of me and I shall do what I can to come to you as soon as I am able."*  She tilts her hand and the spider slides down a silver strand of web to the jungle floor where it disappears into the undergrowth that makes up the One and the Many's realm.

*"Now it is past time I return to the Cradle and establish my children in their home.  Fare well and may your forests prosper."* With a low word a giant spider appears.  Quickly Ubariya situates her children and climbs up on the creature's back herself and the odd group with their treasures departs for the black mountains that constitute Ubariya's earthly realm.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 26, 2010)

The One and the Many grateful bows to the Spider Queen.

Once all the goddlings are gone, Geas crumbles in a million pieces, and scatters all through his newly created jungle. The One becomes the Many for months, slumbering his hive minded in a deep sleep. The creatures grow miraculously fast and big within the realm of the plant lord. Soon the forest was populated not only by plants, but a million different species of insects, crustaceans, centipedes, fungi, and even arachnids, descendants of the gift of Ubariya, twisted by the influence of The One and the Many.

During the days, the misty jungle was full of noises and movement, as the most laborious of the creatures walked among the vegetation. During the nights, the dark jungle sparked with bioluminicence from the several flying insects, and their mating songs. 

Soon, monstrous beetles, the size of boars, started roaming the forests. Giant spiders made their nests atop of the towering trees. Centipedes large like snakes coiled among the rotten vegetation. Bumblebees like obese eagles fly through the canopy, and built massive hives. Carnivorous plants, big enought to trap on of those bumblebees in it's "mouth" spawned in the more shadowy areas of the jungle, concealed among the common vegetation. Masses of vegetation often raised and wandered through the underground, to remain still for days, and then move again, catching occasional preys.

Soon, the jungle became a quite dangerous place for the ones not used to it.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 28, 2010)

The passage of time is not the same to the gods as it is to us mortals. And as each of the trapped deities goes about their own routine to better their stay on this new world, they barely notice the passage of their first year there.

That is not to say that the gods are idle and time quickly goes by. They can accomplish more in a year than some mortals could in a lifetime, and the deities from The Grey Mist do have alot they wish to do.

As the year passes and The Forger rests he is not heard from at all, even by the Titans who are his assistants and apprentices. 

As the year quickly passes the gods of this new world each bring about their own unique touches to it...

[sblock=OOC] All your now any questions let me know [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 6, 2010)

Heliasillyel spent her time in carefully molding this version of Solarianderriel to become as close to the original as possible, for her followers to feel at home when they arrive. New beginnings were all well and good, but with beings such as Lavaria loose upon the Material plane, the Sun Goddess felt a need to solidify her positions.

When the time was right, her followers came. Three great Spelljammer ships, each housing twenty five score of the most daring and loyal Sun Elves that worship the Smiling Maiden, entered trough the shell of this world's Crystal Sphere and landed on the plateau leading up to Solarianderriel's gates.

The expedition was lead by the Radiant High Dawn Alewlyn Ninsharlee, Matriach of the Temple of Heliasillyel, who commanded _"Radiance"_ - the leading ship in the armada, in the form of Heliasillyel's holy symbol, the eighteen rayed sun disk. Directly under her served Magelord Son'yer Felenten, one of the most accomplished Sun Elven Wizards, commanding _"The Gold Dragon"_ and Veontal Vyenn-Tireth, a holy warrior, defender of the faith and head of _"The Sunspears"_, the military organizatoin which backs the Temple of Heliasillyel with maritail prowess, who comendeered _"The Phoenix"_.

The three ships were greeted by their Goddess while still approaching trough Wildspace, as Heliasillyel had felt a surge of her Divine power returning to her the moment her faithfull entered this realm. Their journey had been long and arduous, but upon seeing this new world, the Elven population was filled with renewed hope and glee.

With their Goddess's help, the settlers landed the three ships atop the plateau, and began the constructoin of the first Elven settlement on the Material Plane. With each ship being several square miles wide, there were plenty of materials and supplies to make use of. During the course of the year, a city grew around the three Spelljammer vessels, and completely envelopped them. Whilst 1,500 Sun Elves were far from a multitude, The Smiling Maiden and her flock managed (trough the use of magic and Divine power, as well as more mundane labor) to errect a magnificent bastion constructed withthe use of a hard white rock that was extracted from the mountain (called Whitestone by the settlers).

The city housed the _"Sunspire"_, the first Temple to Heliasillyel, built in the typical fashion of such a structure. A three hundred feet tower, with a wide circular temple at the base, that could house many generations of Clerics and scholars.

The settlers also built mansions, constructed wonderous hanging gardens (in which the Holy Symbol to The One and the Many was carved, to seek his blessing upon the plants) and erected a small shrine to Ubarya, as Heliasillyel had taught them of the other Deities on this world, and urged them not to forego the Goddess that governs over death.

Lavaria was ignored by virtue of her nature, as all the settlers that had come, were ones with pure intentions and souls (carefully chosen by Veontal as he could detect beings of malign character), and Duretepp was deemed unimportant, as Elves do not sleep nor dream.

Since Heliasillyel was still unsure of her daughter, she did not forbid her followers of revering the God-child, but did not order the construction of a srhine as well.

The city continued to flourish, and the Goddess continued to grow in power. The streets and homes were decorated with her Holy Symbol, granting her clarvoyance over most of it, and in turn she had shielded it from the other deities and their Divine senses.

In Solarianderriel, Heliasillyel's home dimension, a mirror city was created, and both were linked via the Golden Stairwell. Her followers could freely pass between the two, and were thus safe from harm should anything threaten the one on the Material plane.

The city was almost exclusively supported by the use of magic, both from Heliasillyel's divine power and the still untamed arcane magic of this new world. Both food and water were created by the Clergy and the Mages, and magical servants were spawned to do the labour, whilst the Sun Elves devoted their time to the study of magic, arts, athletics and of course, leisure.

The year had all but passed away, and the grand celebrations marking the anniversary of the founding of Nueva Helivyalla were in preparation. It was a fitting time for Heliasillyel to pay a visit to her sister, and perhaps to invite her and some of her followers to the festivites.

"Ubarya, The Dark Mother ,The Mother of Unclaimed Souls, The Weaver Uncaring;, The Lady of Seven Eyes." the Goddess chanted wtih a mild voice as she sat atop the tall, white tower that marked her temple. Heliasillyel had purpousfully lowered the Divine energies that blocked the other's remote sensing, knowing that speaking the Goddess's name would let her hear and see around Heliasillyel. "Knock knock. May I come and visit? I'll take my three most trusted followers along as well, if you don't mind."

[sblock]As a standard action, a deity of rank 1 or higher can perceive everything within a radius of one mile per rank around any of its worshipers, holy sites, or other objects or locales sacred to the deity. This supernatural  effect can also be centered on any place where someone speaks the deity’s name or title for up to 1 hour after the name is spoken, and at any location when an event related to the deity’s portfolio occurs.

The remote sensing power can cross planes and penetrate any barrier except a divine shield (described in Salient Divine Abilities) or an area otherwise blocked by a deity of equal or higher rank. Remote sensing is not fooled by misdirection or nondetection  or similar spells, and it does not create a magical sensor that other creatures can detect. A deity can extend its senses to two or more remote locations at once (depending on divine rank) and still sense what’s going on nearby. 

That's what Heliasillyel is using to contact Ubarya.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 8, 2010)

Ubariya takes her time traveling back to the Black Mountains.  She could travel faster but she finds the journey to be the perfect time for instructing her young followers.  Though newly born they were born with fully mature, though small, bodies and they quickly gain mastery of themselves and rapidly pick up the things that Ubariya teaches them.

<insert more year long stuff here>

_____

Ubariya hears Heliasillyel call her name and titles.  After a year of work in the Cradle and the Black Mountains Ubariya is ready for news from her sister goddess.  While Ubariya thinks the goddess of the sun may not be quite as reserved as is dignified for a goddess of her stature she has to admit she is pleased to hear that call.  She summons her daughters to ready the special place she has previously prepared for the entertainment of guests.  When all is ready she dismisses them all.  *"The Smiling Maiden is welcome in the home of the Lady of Seven Eyes.  I await you and yours in the Pavilion of the Moon."*


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 8, 2010)

The grand hall of the Amber Bastion was filled with Elven nobility, disciples of both the Arcane arts and devout followers of Heliasillyel, artists, minstrels and a score of others who had the honor of being in the presence of their Goddess. The Smiling Maiden stood in the middle of the tiled floor, the mosaic below her feet representing a picture of a distant Elven settlement on a far off world. There were Moon Elves and Wild Elves as well amongst her followers, though only a handful had chosen to embark on this adventure.

The Goddess was singing alongside Ryelingel Sweetsong, the foremost Bard amongst this expedition (and self proclaimed greatest Bard in their previous home world, although the Sun Goddess knew of a young Sun Elf, barely sixty years of age, who had a voice rivaling that of her own). The others listened to the slow, elegiac song and showed that deep thoughts lurked beneath their tranquil ageless faces.

Heliasillyel glowed with power, having made use of her time to procure magical protections around her still somewhat frail form. She had her usual white robe, the golden belt and her ever flowing hair, and exuded light around her brighter than the torches and braziers scattered about the room.

As the end of the song drew near to it's end, Alewlyn, Son'yer and Veontal came forth, each dressed in their formal attire, bearing the regalia they were entitled to by their respective positions, as well as twelve Gold Golems, created by the Wizard, who carried the half a dozen chests filled with gifts for the Dark Mother and her followers. Heliasillyel was pleased that her followers had proven to be of superior intellect once more, and had seen past her new sister's title and beheld her for what she and her dogma truly represented.

On their old world, the Goddess of darkness and shadows was Heliasillyel's mortal enemy. But this was a new world, a new beginning and old prejudices were left behind.

"I see you are all ready - declared the Sun Goddess, although she had seen, heard and even _touched, smelled and tasted_ their approach from a mile down the road, outside of the Bastion's thick walls. - Let us pay a visit to dear Ubarya, I trust you will behave whilst in her domain."

The Matriarch knelt and placed her Longbow on the ground before Heliasillyel, followed by the Wizard and his staff, and the Paladin and his two handed sword.

Alewlyn Ninsharlee was a woman of striking beauty and much wisdom resting behind her copper coloured eyes. She had dark auburn hair and slightly golden tinted skin, and wore a silver and gold armour of intricate design, a golden coronet woven in her hair and a belt, bearing Heliasillyel's Holy Symbol, which signified her stature. Despite being a Matirarch for over two hundred years, the Goddess could still tell that Alewlyn was filled with awe in the presence of the object of her reverence. This of course, amused the Smiling Maiden, as well as made her feel proud.

Son'yer Felenten was a young looking Sun Elven man, although the ageless look for any Elf made it hard for one to judge their true years. He was one of supreme intellect, being able to think two hundred moves ahead and plan accordingly, which sometimes made Heliasillyel consider him as an adviser, despite the millennia of experience the Goddess possessed. The Mage Lord was dressed in plain white robes of an Archmage, and wielded an artifact of considerable power, which was his plain looking wooden staff. Besides the usual magical trinkets mortals so loved wearing, he had little in the way of jewelry. A man of concrete and precise motives and with no taste for distractions, but still one who worshiped Heliasillyel and was ultimately a kind and caring soul. He had long black hair and fair skin, showing the Moon Elf blood of his grandmother, but his bright golden eyes were the heritage of his father's side of the family. With a smile, Heliasillyel floated and created a flower in her hand in an instant - a red and white tulip with nine petals, and wove it in the Wizard's hair. So much for his seriousness.

Veontal Vyenn-Tireth was a soldier and holy warrior to the tip of his steel clad boots, his blond hair closely cut, revealing the typical long pointed ears of his race. He had donned a plain looking armour crafted from Adamantine, with barely any gold or silver on it, and wielded a greatsword of extreme potency, with a wavy blade and High Elven scripture carved across the cross guard. This blade was one of the rarer mortal crafted weapons, capable of actually harming a God, not that Heliasillyel would need her stalwart Crusader's skills in combat this time. The Paladin raised his stare, his blue and copper eyes and dark tanned skin making him a handsome man, although he was too stern and had his square jaw constantly clenched as if he expected battle to rage this very moment. He had saved Heliasillyel's temple on more than one occasion, and for that the Goddess was more than happy to have his vigilant eyes on in her service.

Behind the three high ranking Elves stood the immense, eight foot tall statues made of gold, animated by Son'yer's magic, who effortlessly held six massive chests filled with magical items, books, gold, gems, maps, musical instruments, and other gifts for Ubarya's followers. Heliasillyel's people had done well in selecting such gifts. After a short pause, the Goddess flicked her wrist and a hole appeared in the air, twenty feet in diameter, which led off to a dimly light windowless hall, much contrasting with the current room.

The Sun Goddess and her entourage stepped trough, entering Ubarya's home.

[sblock]Alter Reality to replicate Gate. All these goodies can be created via magic and crafted in a year.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 12, 2010)

Heliasillyel and her followers step through the Gate into darkness.  It is not absolute, especially now that the Sun goddess has arrived.  Nor are they in some dark, close cavern as they might have expected but find themselves under the night sky with the full moon overhead.

The Pavilion of the Moon, as Ubariya has named it, is more appropriately a dais constructed of some faintly glowing stone.  Whether it glows from some property innate to itself or reflects the glow of the moon is uncertain.  Heliasillyel and her followers stand in the center surrounded by trilithons that support exquisite tapestries depicting each of the gods known to the new world.  Couches made for reclining and covered in the silkiest of fabrics are also clustered about.

The pavilion opens up on one side into a viewing platform that looks out over a massive caldera filled with a jungle that glimmers with luminescent lifeforms.  Upon further inspection it is discovered the pavilion perches on the rim of the caldera, one viewing platform towards the jungle and another viewing platform opposite it rising up and overlooking the drop off of the Black Mountain and the world beyond it.

Ubariya walks up from the jungle following some path known to her but not quite visible to the eye.  She appears differently than the last time Heliasillyel saw her: she is physically the same and surprisingly still as pregnant as before but she is clothed now in a form-fitting robe of wide, silk strips wound about her body that accents its fullness and masks her unnatural spider-legs making their appearance less jarring.  The free ends of the silk strips seem to gently move of their own accord but not in a way that hinders the goddess.

She is followed by three: the first is a hulking, shadowy spider-form that seems to fade in and out of view as it passes through shadow.  It dwarfs even the large form of the spider goddess.  The second is an elven woman, tall and with the natural beauty of the elven race but where most of Heliasillyel's followers are golden and blond this one is pale and with ink-black hair coiled and oiled into ringlets.  She wears a silk robe that matches the one worn by Ubariya and a simple silver ring suspended by a chain from her neck.  The third follower of Ubariya's is small, dressed in simple clothing and sports a familiar shock of unruly red hair and faintly pointed ears.  His blue eyes betray an age beyond that of his one year of life.

The hulking spider remains outside the pavilion but Ubariya and the other two join Heliasillyel and her followers.  Ubariya smiles.  *"Welcome, sister!  Please, make yourselves comfortable."*


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 12, 2010)

The Sun Goddess smiled broady and extended her hands and greeted Ubariya as an equal. "Sister, It has been a full turn of this world since we last met. How fare your kingdom and your chldren? You look well and empowered, for which commend you."

Heliasillyel smiled benevolently at the three figures, holding her gaze longer at the Elven looking female. "As you can see my own race has reacehd our new world. Let me introduce High Dawn Alewlyn Ninsharlee, the Matriarch of my Temple, who has come to lead and guide this newly started community. These fine men at her side are - she pointed towards the robed figure on the left. - High Mage Son'yer Felenten, the foremost Magelord that has come to our aid with his arcane aptidue, and to Alewlyn's right is Lord Veontal Vyenn-Tireth, the stalwart Defender of the Faith and Holy Crusader of my Temple."

The three Elves knelt before Ubariya, attempting not to tremble in the presence of two Goddesses, and succeeding almost completely.

The Goddess floated back a bit and urged the constructs to dislay the fillings of the coffers they hauled. "These magical items and fineries are a gift for you and your followers, so that they find it easier to start the growth of a new civilization."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 13, 2010)

_OOC: This is both entertained and easy to read. My congratulations to you both._


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 18, 2010)

Ubariya smiles.  *"You also look well, Sister.  My children have fared well in this past turning and I have been, as you must have been, very busy."*

Ubariya gazes at Heliasillyel's top-ranked followers and nods greeting to them.  *"Rise, High Dawn Alewlyn Ninsharlee; rise, High Mage Son'yer Felenten; rise, Lord Veontal Vyenn-Tireth.  Rise, and receive my blessing."*  As the three elves rise, Ubariya bends downs so that she doesn't tower over them quite so much and places her cold lips on each of their foreheads.  *"May you always be filled with the light and warmth of your Smiling Maiden.  When the darkness of death takes you after long years of life in the light, may it be transitory and may you find your eternal home filled with song and sunshine."*  She motions towards the couches.  *"Please, be at ease; make yourselves comfortable."*

Ubariya sits on a couch herself.  The colossal blackness outside the pavilion can be perceived moving beyond her only by its darkening of shadow and the skittering of multiple legs.  She motions a hand towards the darkness.  *"My... general, if you will."*  A frown briefly crosses Ubariya's lips.  She is clearly not satisfied with that description.  *"He bears no name.  His title, Kalism-iif-Zalam, means Unnamed Fear in the Dark."*  Though likely hidden from the mortals, Heliasillyel can clearly see the spidery form beyond and she can see when it moves away from the pavilion.

Next Ubariya introduces the woman who so closely resembles an elven woman.  As she is introduced, she kneels before Ubariya's guests.  *"This one is my priestess, Shiv 'umm Havaa.

And that one is simply the Mal-Darr."*  She motions towards the sentient that resembles a less refined, half-sized elf with the shock of red hair.  He simply grins and bows deeply to Heliasillyel.

"I remember you, Goddess.  Your light was the first thing I saw in this life."  He falls silent when Shiv 'umm Havaa makes a twitching motion with the fingers of one hand.

Ubariya gazes long at the constructs and the chests of gifts that they bear.  *"You bind me ever tighter with your gifts, Sister.  I fear I have none to give you in return.  I am humbled once again by your generosity."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 18, 2010)

_OOC: When Ubariya is ready to release the spores and the seeds let me know._


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 18, 2010)

OOC: One of the first things Ubariya would have done after returning to the Black Mountains would have been to release the spores in the caverns below and then traveled through tunnels and passageways to emerge in the cradle where she would have used the seeds.  I wasn't sure how you wanted to handle it, Voda Vosa.  Feel free to do whatever it is you were planning.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 19, 2010)

As the spider Queen lets lose the sporophore inside the dark tunnels below the black mountain, the sphere crashed in the wet floor, releasing a cloud of dots, small spores, that filled all the breathable air within the endless tunnels and caves.

The spores slowly settled down, and soon the air was breathable again. But the walls, ceiling and floor of the caverns were lit with an otherworldly light, biolomincences of alien yellows, ghostly blues and ghastly greens. A slippery mucus formed and covered the surfaces, and from it sprouted mushrooms and fungus, mosses, mildew, mold and more strange things, came to live, and populated the tunnels. Their light was the only thing that brought color to the dark realm of the spider Queen.
There were also giants among the mushrooms, taking the roles of trees in a forest, these giants reached the ceilings, allowing other mushroom to grow on them. 
Mobile milds and jellies started scouting through the "vegetation", eating each other. Life started to colonize everything. 

Ubariya then climbed atop the mountain and threw the Great Acorn, rolling down the slope . As it descended it released the flying seeds, that spread all around the Cradle. From them, pines and other conifers sprouted from the black soil. They grew tall and sinister, casting sick and thick shadows beneath them, covering the ground in perpetual darkness.  They were also green, but dark and intense, and absorbed all the sunlight, not allowing nothing to grow, but the same mushroom that grew inside the cavern. The path of the forest were lit by the spooky luminescent species of mushroom. Critters and bugs of all sort came to existence within the limits of the forest, specially arachnids, descendants of that first gift of the Spider Queen to the Plant Lord. So the Black Forest, the first Forest of the world, was born.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 30, 2010)

A year went by.

In the span of eternity, a year is nothing. Not even a drop in the bucket; it is a fine speck of mist, in a drop, in a bucket the size of a galaxy. For one who will live and live, and never die, that is one way to see a year.

But live a year day by day, hour by hour...and it is a long time indeed. A human baby learns to talk, and even to walk after a fashion in that time. Other animals grow to adulthood in that time, or even less. Seasons turn from hot to cold to hot again, and one can see a glimpse of the great clockworks that grind and churn under the surface of reality.

That is another way to see a year.

Silhouette learned many things in a year. She learned that changing a creature into a female didn't necessarily change it's heart into a woman's. The lopsided child of the Spider...born without a mate and adopted by Silhouette...was miserable and spared her divine 'parent' no opportunity to complain about it.  Finally Silhouette cancelled the spell of change, and the woman became a man. After some confusion, the Man decided that form was much more to his liking. But then, as they traveled through the newly unfolding forest, he began bothering Silhouette again...this time with awkward words of love. So the goddess vanished into the woods and discovered some of the bounty of the Many and the Spider...animals were beginning to show in abundance. So she hunted several female beasts and changed each into a woman, but although their faces were lovely, they yet had the minds of beasts. Silhouette traveled farther into the world then, until she found beasts that looked rather remarkably like men. Small and gangly-limbed and covered in fur, but with eyes and ears and noses like men, and hands. They were exactly what she needed.

So the Silver Lady returned to the First Man, with more men and women with her. They were simple, but not stupid, and she said to the First Man, 'Teach them, and lead them, and they will be your people.' Then she vanished into the woods again, and though his heart still longed for the goddess, the First Man took his wife from the new people, and they made their village right there, in the trees by the stream.

---------

Silhouette tracked down her old prey, the Great Wolf whom she'd made half-man. The wily creature had found his wives all right...the pretty, but mindless 'women' that she had created as unsuccessful wives for the First Man. He spent most of his time as a man now, to match their shapes...but he had learned to pull the magic within him now, and when he saw Silhouette he changed into the great wolf and growled at her threateningly. Some of the women, she noticed, were with child, and she nodded at the crafty old Wolf.

"Not yet then," she said, and vanished into the sky. Children needed their father after all.

She didn't know then that the children of the Wolf would each have different animal forms, based on what their mothers had been before the spell had changed them. There would be bears, and boars, tigers and even rats...all of whom could change between man and beast.

-------------

As the 'hew-manns' grew, her power swelled. She slipped across the worlds to the Sun-Goddesses and lured some elves across the veil into the world below. Taking on their shape, she stayed among them for a time to teach them of what she'd learned of the nature of the world, and the magic that sprang from it...so different from the High Wizardry of the Sun Elves. As they embraced these new teachings, Silhouette vanished again... They would become the 'Moon' elves, as they came to worship Silhouette.

...back to the human village, where she came as an old woman in a shawl. She lived among them, taking apples as payment for working charms and spells, and she took three apprentices, a man and two women. These she taught the arts to, much as she had the elves. They learned to speak to beasts, to mend hurts, and to make meals of berries. They learned Silhouette's true nature as well, and the symbol that was chosen to represent their faith, and their wisdom, was a crescent moon either worn as a silver pendant, or dyed on the skin of their brows.

As the mortals worshipping her grew in number, Silhouette felt herself changing...and growing. And yet the 'moon elves' and 'humans' would take many generations to create real change. Then she realized that she was thinking rather conventionally. She walked the crossroads back to Faerie, and manifested before the People Under the Hill as the Summer Queen. They fell to their knees before her, and cheered when she proclaimed that she would deliver them from the unseelie Goblins that warred with them in the deep barrows in the earth. Not all the Gnomes marched with her, but many did...they ventured up out of their burrows, some riding badgers but most on foot. The March of the Gnomes was quite a sight, even by the standards of Faerie, as the horizon from hill to hill came alive with tiny feet and heads that all bobbed in unison as they sang hopeful songs.

The mortal world was terrifying for them at first, with its bizarre shifts from light to dark, and its weather and its changes in temperature. The gnomes dug, and huddled in the burrows, and though there were no Goblins their hardships were many. In time, many would fall from the worship of the Summer Queen...which would invoke her wrath. But for now, the appearance of so many worshipers was enough to tip some cosmic scale.

Silhouette, the Silver Lady of the Moon, felt power explode within...felt the barriers part before her...and suddenly she apprehended things she couldn't have dreamed of before. Her senses stretched unfathomable distances, and she could hear her name whispered on the wind as prayers found their way to her ears. She was a child no longer...a goddess at last...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 30, 2010)

The One and the Many performed many miracles in the year that passed. He nourished his first sapling, the Oak of Memories, now the most impressive tree in the world, even taller than the lord of plants.  It fed upon the new evens that developed in the world. The maturation of the childish goddess, the meetings of the goddesses of light and darkness, the machinations of the fire maiden in her throne of flames, and the chaotic plans of the cow man. Even the comings and goings of Geas swelled the giant tree. 
The One and the Many walked the entire land, caring not for properties over the landscape. He moved all over the planet, disseminating himself, covering everything in green. Even the darkest caves shined with a ghostly green from the deep mosses. 

Geas’s second creation was Felemor, a towering treant, or awakened tree. It stomped the ground just like his creator, but it had only one shape. A big sturdy elm. He walked behind the One and the Many, learning after his master. In Felemor’s shoulder Geas’s third spawn was carried along. A large mushroom creature, with three arms and small sturdy legs. Next to it, there was a smaller, thiner version of itself, toying with some plants that also grow on Felemor. 

In a forests he made, the young Silhouette played, and there she grew in power, and built her first village of followers. There also resided a big shapeshifting wolf, along with some animals, turned into persons by the chaotic first steps of the young goddess. The lord of the Forest watched with interest at that. He could have eliminated the unnatural wolf and it’s offspring, that were contaminating the purity of the forest. But he decided to wait and see, ever patient. He watched from behind the bark of the trees, how Silhouette brought elves to live in his forest. Moon Forest was a good name, he thought. Perhaps, the young goddess deserved the place to tinker with it, after all, she had brought some interesting inhabitants. The gnomes also dug borrows under the loan soil of the forest, and the people of the moon hunted and used the forest to live. Geas decided to name it the Moon Forest, and to characterize it, he created a plant, the Moonlight fern. It’s leafs were as white as the moon, and in full mooned nights, it shined with equal intensity. Its spores shined under the moonlight like the stars in a clear sky.  

The One and the Many approached Silhouette after he finished planting the ferns in the woods.
*“We’ve come to you with a gift, or a reward. You earned this forest by right, you are now our equal. We’ll give you the Moon Forest, now attuned to your name and grace. We only ask from you a favor. We are interested in the gnomes you’ve brought here. We’ll like to take a few to live in the Great Jungle.”*

The small mushroom creature waves it small hand towards the goddess, however the other two creatures, the hulking tree and the big fat mushroom, remain silent. 

Felemor:





Fungus Creatures


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 2, 2010)

_[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] are you around?_


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2010)

(Patience, my Jolly Green friend. )


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Waiting on pins and needles also  [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2010)

(OOC - Great googlymoogly, I did NOT intend to take this long! Sorry!)

Silhouette whirled to face the One, transforming from a withered, cowled crone to the young, winged shape he/they were more familiar with. She listened to his/their proposal, her silvery eyes slitted. When he/they were done, she laughed.

"Speaking in riddles now, how well you've done for yourself," she tells him. "You come with a gift," she holds out a hand, "no, a favor," she yanks her hand back. "I've earned the forest...but you give it to me. And now you want...gnomes."

"Did you earn the gnomes? Will they be gifts?" Sil lifted her hand to her temple and swayed unsteadily. "Your subtlety confuses me, Lord of Bugs. I am but a simple creature, so I will speak simply."

She grinned, catlike. "I will give you what you want, and more, if you will play a game with me."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 8, 2010)

The One and the Many gestures towards the sky.* "Earning something doesn't mean you can take it. A wolf might earn it's prey, but a mighty buffalo might not want to share its flesh with the wolf, no matter how hard the wolf has worked to earn it. This is the same, this forest is part of us, we are the forest and the forest is us. We are ready to offer you a part of ourselves, as recognition for your accession to godhood. And yes, we ask for a gift, or a favour, name it as you please, we care not about proper words."* tells the shambling mountain. 
*"We will play, as in playing is learning. What would you like to play?"*


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2010)

"Lets make things," Silhouette suggests. "The strangest, most useless things we can imagine, one at a time. Then, whoever didn't make the thing has to think of a way to use it. And it has to be a proper way, not something silly like 'my pet.' It has to be of use in the world, even if the use is a bit silly or strange itself."

"Whoever comes up with something so bizarre that the other can't think of a use for it, wins!"

"If you win, I'll give you gnomes and even some elves to spirit away to whatever far places you like."

She squinted in through, trying to decide what she wanted from the One and Many...or at least putting on a show of trying to decide.

"If I win, then you'll cede me the forest as you were planning anyway...but I also want something else. If I win, then you'll make for me a special kind of bug that I will describe to you."

A tiny hand shot out, open to accept a shake.

"Deal?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 12, 2010)

*"Deal"* said the shambling lord, extending a vine to coil around the young goddess hand.
*"You start"*


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2010)

Silhouette shivered with glee at the new game, and focused on the towering visage of the One with a gimlet gaze. What would confound him? No fungus or insect or the like... She would start small and test his mettle.

_"A thing of fins and scales I be,
But void of any eyes to see,
What shall I do to hide or eat?
Tell me what you'll make from me."_

She waved her hand over a little pool of water...and in it appeared a fish. A perfectly ordinary fish, save that its skin grew around its eyes, covering them entirely.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 16, 2010)

*"Thy shall thrive,
where no one else can see,
in the ponds of caves you'll live,
among others so blind like thy."*

Replied the One and the Many, trying to follow a rhythm, but not so successful at it. Taking a moment to think about a riddle, the Lord of Plants moved from right to left, like a tree, moved by an invisible wind current. 
*
"I'm a plant, of ever green
But I can't stand the bright sun,
nor in the air I can breath,
how should I live, where could I spawn?"*

Before Silhouette a single strap of plant appeared, with no root, no steam, just a plain green "leaf".


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 17, 2010)

Heliasillyel spread her arms and smiled with glee, floating above and to the right of Ubarya's giant form. "Gifts are that which is offered freely and in good will, I aim not to bind but to unify."

The Goddess smiled as her followers took to commanding the Golems and stacking the chests filled with treasure. They were shaken by the presence of not one but two deities and managed to only mumble their gratitude in response to Ubarya.

The Smiling Maiden, as she had now required some of her age old wisdom, could read the handsigns of Ubarya's priestess, but remained silent. The female reminded the Sun Goddess of an ill begotten and foul race of Dark Elves, but that too, was an old grudge and had no place in this new world. 

"Mal-Darr - she spoke to the red haired male. - I am your godmother in more ways then one. I remember bestowing upon you strength of heart and of arm in equal measure. You will turn in to a fierce warrior for your Goddess I am sure."

The Goddess began singing a slow but positive tune while she gazed outwards at the night filled landscape of Ubarya's realm. She extended her mind towards that of her sister, not letting their conversation be privy to the mortals around.

[sblock=Mindspeak]"Our daughter has been active in both mischief and Godly deeds. I think it only appropriate for us to visit upon her and her new found races, and offer wisdom in a subtle way. It is often the folly of freshly springed Gods to view their followers as their playthings. I would think it quite beneficial if our mutual alliance extended to Silhouette as well. This world is far from secure as it is."[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 17, 2010)

Ubariya speaks to Heliasillyel.  *"If you permit, allow Shiv 'umm Havaa and the Mal-Darr to show to your children the beauty of the Cradle.  Much of it was a gift from the One but I was forced to modify much of his growth to more accurately reflect the purity of the souls that reside here before taking the next steps of their journey.  If I may say so myself, it is beautiful in its raw essence."*
[sblock=Mindspeak]*"I am willing to ally with Silhouette.  But it is the way of daughters to find their own way to maturity and disregard the advice of their mothers.  If her actions are foolish then we should hope she learns from them.  After all,"* Ubariya says with a small smile, *"she has not yet reached such an age nor acquired such hard-won wisdom through years as we have.  I will agree to a visit with her and with alliance should she choose to accept it but I do not wish to drive her to those who might seek to enlist her in their own unfathomable or destructive plots.  Because of this, I will keep my criticisms of her methods to myself unless I feel they endanger the world we have built.  Do you agree?"*[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2010)

(OOC - I have to roffle...I spent all weekend trying to figure out what that plant was in "reality." Now I think you may just be messing with me. )

Silhouette considers the leaf for a moment. The rules of engagement were such that she couldn't alter the nature of it...that would be crass cheating. So she had to think of a way that a plant that couldn't bear sun nor air to be useful. It was an unexpected challenge. And delicious.

"In the depths of the sea, we'll find it there,
Untouched by sun, and wind and air.
Where the water's warmed by Lavaria's wishes,
The plant will thrive, and feed the fishes."

With a *plunk* noise, the leaf vanished.

Silhouette scratched her chin as she thought. The One/Many was better at this than she expected. Maybe he could be thrown by something just plain absurd?

"Beak of a duck and tail of a beaver,
Fur on its body, scales and claws on its feet.
Like something from a dream in a fever,
This egg-laying mammal's a strange little treat!"

It appeared before them, a flat, squat little critter like a hodgepodge of seveal other animals. Silhouette put her hands on her hips. "What do you think of THAT?"


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 23, 2010)

The Sun Goddess smiled and nodded. "I agree sister. Shall we stroll around your domain for a bit? I would like to see more of your work, and then invite you for the celebrations that we will have in a few days time. Perhaps others would like to join as well. What of the Plant Lord? Or Lavaria?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 24, 2010)

_OOC: Missed your post! I meant algi of course =). I'm not very good at this, the fact that I'm not a native english speaker plays against me. I think you'll just have to guess what I mean =D. The platypus is a nice choice! 
_
The One and the Many ponders for a moment, and then gestures, while the creatures swims hapily in a pond of water.
*"Feeding and breeding like a duck, 
living and nourshing like a beaver,
he'll thrieve in lairs of twigs and muck
in small ponds of water made from a river."*

The Plant lord sends another riddle, trying to make his competitor fall puzzled. 

*
What you see of them is almost nothing, 
circles of little heads after a night's rain,
the rest remains, under the soil hiding,
waiting for the rain to give fruit again.*

In front of the One and the Many, a circle of mushrooms appeared, clearing a patch of grass.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2010)

(OOC - I suggest we sort of move into 'narrative time' then...no need to exhaustively detail every little thing they create to vex each other. They can still be at it when the other goddesses catch up with us.)

Silhouette claps her hands in delight and determines that the toadstools will be multipurpose...not only stools for toads, but also mark out circles for sprites to dance inside. Then she challenged The One with a sleek bird that couldn't fly and swam instead...the One returned with a gorgeous butterfly that burned with all the colors of fire and attracted attention, but tasted foul and acid. Silhouette came back with ANOTHER butterfly that looked just the same, but tasted GOOD.

And the game continued, with the oddities and peculiarities spewing forth in a steady stream to vex anyone who thought they understood how life had come into being.

(OOC - I leave this open-ended so that it can be easily interrupted...the invitation is thus issued. )


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 30, 2010)

Myth and Legend said:


> The Sun Goddess smiled and nodded. "I agree sister. Shall we stroll around your domain for a bit? I would like to see more of your work, and then invite you for the celebrations that we will have in a few days time. Perhaps others would like to join as well. What of the Plant Lord? Or Lavaria?"




Ubariya agrees and escorts Heliasillyel through the jungle.  It is beautiful, teeming with life, but primitive.  As they walk they speak of inconsequential things and eventually they circle round the Cradle and return to the pavilion.  Ubariya leads Heliasillyel to a viewing platform that looks over the edge of the caldera.  Though the land spread out beneath them is dark, like fragile beads tiny lights flicker.  *"Those are the homes of my people.  I birthed many clutches of small ones on the journey here and most chose to make their homes below.  They are incredibly inventive for mortals."*  It is quite clear that Ubariya for all her supposed coldness feels a fondness for her children.  *"Now, perhaps it is time we go calling on our dear daughter and find what she has been up to."*


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 1, 2010)

Heliasillyel smiled and nodded. It was rare for the Sun Goddess to remain silent, but with that she showed she understood her fellow Deity. The Smiling Maiden gathered her followers and opened a Gate back to Solarianderriel, sending them off with some final words of encouragement.

She then spoke with her ringing voice: "Lower your defenses sister, so that we may contact our daughter. - Heliasillyel had lowered her protection from divine clairvoyance as well, and then perched herself on the railing of the terrace, her legs swinging freely as she gazed at the mortal village below. - Silhouette, The Silver Lady, Goddess of Moonlight & Shadow, Lady of Masks."

The Sun Goddess knew of the Elves that had chosen her daughter, and the power she had acquired. The child-God was cunning, which made Heliasillyel smile as she spoke her name.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 6, 2010)

Ubariya lowers her shield and waits to see if Silhouette contacts them.  *"There's got to be a better way than this,"* she mutters.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 8, 2010)

"They can grow on rocks in the sea, and grab fish that...swim in..." Silhouette said wearily in response to the One's latest; a thick-trunked creature that looked like a colorful flower or tree, with tentacles instead of branches. She'd stopped bothering to rhyme awhile ago.

Abruptly she blinked and cocked her head to one side, as if listening to something only she could see. Then she looked up at the sun and shielded her eyes from it.

"Hey, listen," Silhouette said to the One, "One of my mothers is calling, and she's using like, all of my names so it must be important." She grimaced. "This game could go on forever anyway. Lets just say we both win, okay? We can talk about the gnomes and bugs and stuff when I get back. Seeya!"

In a heartbeat she appeared before her two mothers and looked from one to the other curiously. "Uh...if this is about those elves, I can explain."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 8, 2010)

Startled, The One and the many "planted himself in the spot, and... Waited.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 9, 2010)

Ubariya snorts in amusement and says, *"Elves?"*  She shakes her head not sure she wants to know what Silhouette has been up to.  She sketches a shallow bow to the newly arrived goddess and changes the subject.  *"Welcome to the Cradle, Silhouette.  Come, let us sit and talk a while."*  The spider goddess leads Heliasillyel and Silhouette over to the reclining couches in the pavilion where she stretches out and motions for the other two to claim couches of their own.

One of Ubariya's small followers arrives shortly after bearing a platter with a decanter of some sort of dark red liquid and three glasses.  He stares boldly at the new goddess then offers her a drink.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 12, 2010)

Heliasillyel smiled broadly and sat herself alongside Ubariya. She floated a few feet from the ground, but still tucked her slender feet beneath her bottom, as if she was perched atop a pile of cushions. "Freedom is a most wonderful gift that each of my people has been granted, It would not be right for me to revoke it. I would rather talk with you regarding this world and the future in store for it. I am also happy that you have grown in power over the course of this year, and wish to invite you and the Plant God as well as your mother - she nodded towards the Dark Mother - to work together in developing this world past it's infant stages."

[sblock]Lol maybe we should invide The One and the Many as well, it's not like there are other active players in this game Voda can talk with 

HM we need some DM intervention. Sandbox mode is fine but a purpose is required at some point.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 12, 2010)

Ubariya agrees.  *"Indeed, let us invite the One and the Many to join us.  He may wish to see his handiwork but then again he probably communicates with it in that sappy way he has."*  She laughs at her own joke then stands and proclaims all the One and the Many's names and titles that she knows while lowering her shields so that he can pinpoint her location and join them in the Cradle.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 13, 2010)

From the very earth, erupted a swarm of bugs, ivies, plants, dirt, and assembled together, towering over the three females, to form The One and the Many. With his slow peaced, raspy voice he intones.
*
"You wished to talk to us?"*


----------

